# One Piece Animated Gifs - Part 1



## Techno_Jutsu (Jun 28, 2008)

It didn't look like there was one of these threads for One Piece, so I made one.  I started making gifs of cool scenes, so heres a few...



Zoro and Sanji from the first encounter with Wapol :



My favorite 1 second of all of the openings:


Who else has some?


----------



## HEATAQUA (Jun 28, 2008)

i have 2 gifs


----------



## p-lou (Jun 28, 2008)

Some of these are pretty cool guys.  HEATAQUA, you should slow down the Luffy and Brooke one.


----------



## Berry (Jun 28, 2008)

p-lou said:


> Some of these are pretty cool guys.  HEATAQUA, you should slow down the Luffy and Brooke one.



Definitely!
------------------------------------------------------------------------

Heres one of Luffy  



Take it now!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr. Hiluruk (Jun 28, 2008)

i actually have a request, if people are MAKING them here? every ep there's awesome moments, if i were to ask fer a moment er two frmo the newest eps, could i be blessed with them? T^T

these are slick, btw. love the movie 4 one.


----------



## Techno_Jutsu (Jun 29, 2008)

Dr. Hiluruk said:


> i actually have a request, if people are MAKING them here? every ep there's awesome moments, if i were to ask fer a moment er two frmo the newest eps, could i be blessed with them? T^T


It's not a problem.


----------



## HEATAQUA (Jun 29, 2008)

p-lou said:


> Some of these are pretty cool guys.  HEATAQUA, you should slow down the Luffy and Brooke one.


I can't slow it down,it's always been like that


----------



## Dante10 (Jun 29, 2008)

lol it funny add party time text epic...


----------



## Techno_Jutsu (Jun 29, 2008)

Giants.


There'll probably be one of Belamy when I get there.


----------



## p-lou (Jun 29, 2008)

HEATAQUA said:


> I can't slow it down,it's always been like that



My firefox must be messed up or something.  When I look at it in firefox, it is fast as hell.  But when I look at it in IE, it looks fine.  I don't get it.


----------



## Zenou (Jun 29, 2008)

(Don't think I made that one)


----------



## HEATAQUA (Jun 30, 2008)

Awesome gif of Naked Nami Zeno X3


----------



## Techno_Jutsu (Jun 30, 2008)

Here we go.

Usopp's laugh from 357:


Mihawk badassery:


----------



## Techno_Jutsu (Jul 12, 2008)




----------



## HEATAQUA (Jul 12, 2008)

I like your cute gif of Perona X3


----------



## Techno_Jutsu (Jul 12, 2008)

Thanks, I wanted to get one of her from the "good episode."  One Piece chicks rock, I'm hoping to make more of them.


----------



## Dante10 (Jul 13, 2008)

the one belamy get his ass knocked out


----------



## hhallahh (Jul 13, 2008)

Someone needs to make a gif of Usopp trying to swat Perona with his Kabuto in 360 while she's flying in a figure eight.


----------



## Techno_Jutsu (Jul 13, 2008)

hhallahh said:


> Someone needs to make a gif of Usopp trying to swat Perona with his Kabuto in 360 while she's flying in a figure eight.


This part?


Made this one too, he looks cool shooting the Kabuto:


----------



## hhallahh (Jul 13, 2008)

Haha yes, thank you. I don't know if I plan on using it but it's definitely a moment that I thought "this needs a gif" for.


----------



## Techno_Jutsu (Jul 15, 2008)

I planned on waiting until I had a few ready, but I liked this one so much...


----------



## Techno_Jutsu (Oct 4, 2008)

Almost 3 months...


----------



## Akainu (Oct 4, 2008)

This T-Bone one is absolutely amazing. 

+++ reps


----------



## Aeon (Oct 4, 2008)

I knew there had to be a gif thread. I guess I just hadn't bothered looking too much. I'll probably give up my latest gifs after this week's episode appears.


----------



## Gary (Oct 4, 2008)

Thanks for all the cool gifs people.


----------



## zoro_santoryu (Oct 5, 2008)

Yea thanks for them!!


----------



## Teach (Oct 5, 2008)

Looks good mangs make some Brook gifs.

45 degrees yoohohohoho!


----------



## Techno_Jutsu (Oct 5, 2008)




----------



## Teach (Oct 5, 2008)

That's amazing


----------



## Kakashi666 (Nov 1, 2008)

wow cool gifs!


----------



## Aeon (Nov 2, 2008)

Here's some of my old ones I've made and used.


----------



## Zoidberg (Nov 2, 2008)

Hey, you know how in the latest OP of One Piece they showed all the arc bosses in  that really cool yellow background? Does anyone have a gif of that?


----------



## Ryuk (Nov 3, 2008)

Awesome GIFs      .


----------



## Aeon (Nov 4, 2008)

A few more...


----------



## Aeon (Nov 6, 2008)

And a few more...


----------



## typhoon72 (Dec 14, 2008)

the last one is epic


----------



## Techno_Jutsu (Dec 20, 2008)

battlerek said:


> Hey, you know how in the latest OP of One Piece they showed all the arc bosses in  that really cool yellow background? Does anyone have a gif of that?


Hopefully it won't take two months to notice things like this.....

In the opening, they fly by quickly to the beat of the music, I changed it so they display evenly; one as more of a slideshow.


----------



## Chrozs Areving (Dec 26, 2008)

This one is my favorite but the last one you've posted is epic.


----------



## RivFader (Dec 26, 2008)

This thread needs a sticky.

Is it possible to make me an Brook gif from the latest One Piece episode where he is drinking with only a towel on 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Techno_Jutsu (Dec 27, 2008)

RivFader said:


> This thread needs a sticky.
> 
> Is it possible to make me an Brook gif from the latest One Piece episode where he is drinking with only a towel on
> Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sage Chakra (Dec 27, 2008)

there some awesome grifs here


----------



## SpiriT7 (Dec 28, 2008)

W8'ing for sexy Gif's from 383 !


----------



## Joe Cool (Dec 28, 2008)

Surprised they ain't up yet.


----------



## Techno_Jutsu (Dec 28, 2008)

I'm waiting some subs before I watch the episode, don't want to get spoiled.


----------



## GsG (Dec 28, 2008)

Here are some gifs:


*Spoiler*: __ 
















However, spoiler tags are useless if you have signatures enabled, so don't look at mine then.



...


----------



## HEATAQUA (Dec 31, 2008)

Here's one from 382


----------



## GsG (Dec 31, 2008)

Haha, that's awesome.  I had forgotten about that scene. 

*reps* for reminding me


----------



## Wiggin King (Jan 1, 2009)

Anyways we can get some Buggy Gifs in here please,I would really love it.


----------



## Techno_Jutsu (Jan 1, 2009)

So I herd u liek Nami:







In the first one, Usopp's sending subliminal messages, wearing the letters 'K Y.'

Google KY if you don't know what I mean.


----------



## SpiriT7 (Jan 1, 2009)

Ty for the gif's + rep for both ^.^


----------



## Wiggin King (Jan 2, 2009)

So no Buggy gifs that makes me a sad Panda.


----------



## Nuriel (Jan 5, 2009)

Just curious if anyone has any good Luffy gifs.  Humorous ones would be nice.


----------



## The Wired (Jan 6, 2009)

Nuriel said:


> Just curious if anyone has any good Luffy gifs.  Humorous ones would be nice.



I know..   I have always wanted one where Luffy eats that whole crate of fruit at the end of the Alabasta arc.. and then Sanzi and Zoro stick their heads in there and say something like "was that some kind of joke?"    LMAO   that kills me every time..   I would rep someone foreversz if they made that one.


----------



## Aeon (Feb 2, 2009)

I thought this scene was funny so I decided to make a gif of it.


----------



## Nuriel (Feb 27, 2009)

Aeon said:


> I thought this scene was funny so I decided to make a gif of it.



  Very nice.


----------



## Techno_Jutsu (Feb 27, 2009)

Wiggin King said:


> Anyways we can get some Buggy Gifs in here please,I would really love it.


Can you provide an episode number or scene?  It's hard to make gifs when you don't have any specific scenes in mind.  You kinda end up going through multiple episodes, it's very time consuming. 



Something more like this helps a lot...


TheWired said:


> I know..   I have always wanted one where Luffy eats that whole crate of fruit at the end of the Alabasta arc.. and then Sanzi and Zoro stick their heads in there and say something like "was that some kind of joke?"    LMAO   that kills me every time..   I would rep someone foreversz if they made that one.


----------



## Xell (Feb 28, 2009)

No offense, but you guys need to stop putting such huge borders around your gifs.

Especially the whole black-white-black thing I keep seeing. It doesn't look attractive at all.

Not only that, but the whole fade out back to the first frame thing doesn't look cool either.


----------



## Dr. Hiluruk (Feb 28, 2009)

i completely disagree with xell on all accounts. ._.

the border's better than no border, and it just immediately repeating looks almost unproffessional. not that this is proffessional, or that either of those spellings were correct.


----------



## Aeon (Feb 28, 2009)

Xell said:


> No offense, but you guys need to stop putting such huge borders around your gifs.
> 
> Especially the whole black-white-black thing I keep seeing. It doesn't look attractive at all.
> 
> Not only that, but the whole fade out back to the first frame thing doesn't look cool either.



Different people, different tastes. I hardly ever hear arguments such as those though.


----------



## Techno_Jutsu (Feb 28, 2009)

Xell said:


> No offense, but you guys need to stop putting such huge borders around your gifs.
> 
> Especially the whole black-white-black thing I keep seeing. It doesn't look attractive at all.
> 
> Not only that, but the whole fade out back to the first frame thing doesn't look cool either.


There's different types of borders you can use, but that black and white one is only 3 pixels.  There's only two other sizes smaller than that....

Borders are nice because it separates the varying colors of the gif and the forum background.  Black and white is most common because of the high contrast between the two colors; your eye picks out the boundary easier.

The fade thing is to indicate the animation is linear; it has a beginning and end, i.e. a single scene.  If there's no fade, the gif looks like an infinite chain.  That isn't a bad thing, a lot of times you want it to look that way, it just depends if you want a "reset" between loops.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Mar 2, 2009)

Borders are great for decreasing the gif size so you can put a few more frames


----------



## Kizaru (Mar 2, 2009)

Anyone here have that gif or Robin getting licked by Absolam.


----------



## Teach (Mar 2, 2009)

Wasn't it Nami?


----------



## Kizaru (Mar 2, 2009)

h3h3h3 said:


> Wasn't it Nami?



Nah this was before they got on Thriller Bark. Absolam decided to lick Robin while they were on the boat and she had to hold him back with 4 hands. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Could anyone make me a gif set of Kizaru when he appears? I'll start repping you right noas till you make one. pek


----------



## The Wired (Mar 5, 2009)

Techno_Jutsu said:


> Can you provide an episode number or scene?  It's hard to make gifs when you don't have any specific scenes in mind.  You kinda end up going through multiple episodes, it's very time consuming.
> 
> 
> 
> Something more like this helps a lot...



Thanks a bunch.. I love it..


----------



## Enzo (Mar 5, 2009)

I want an avy! 

When Ace tips his hat up with his finger. 
I think it was in episode 95.


----------



## Techno_Jutsu (Mar 5, 2009)

Katon said:


> I want an avy!
> 
> When Ace tips his hat up with his finger.
> I think it was in episode 95.


Ya, it was 95.  It's such a cool scene I made a bigger one too.






Kizaru said:


> Anyone here have that gif or Robin getting licked by Absolam.


We do now.


----------



## Aeon (Mar 6, 2009)

Kizaru said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Could anyone make me a gif set of Kizaru when he appears? I'll start repping you right noas till you make one. pek



It's still a few weeks away but I suppose so...


----------



## Enzo (Mar 6, 2009)

Techno_Jutsu said:


> Ya, it was 95.  It's such a cool scene I made a bigger one too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You are awesome! 
Rep!


----------



## Sengoku (Mar 9, 2009)

I have a request:

Episode 94. 

There are 4 scenes that I want but they are essentially the same. Try to make the gifs size as big as possible. 

1.) Where Luffy is stuffing his face with food when Smoker is walking towards him.

2.) Another scene shows both Smoker and Luffy at the same time. Smoker is watching Luffy.

3.) Next scene shows Luffy himself only while he stuffs his face again.

4.) Final scene shows once again Smoker watching Luffy. Towards the end Smoker says, "STOP EATING!"

5.) Combine 1 and 3 and make it sync with each other.

6.) Combine 2 and 4 and make it sync as well.


Will rep. Do this for the MARINES and you will be graced by Sengoku's afro and manly beard.


----------



## Techno_Jutsu (Mar 11, 2009)

Here's your #'s 1 & 3 (is this the right 'walking' part?):


When I went to make the second one, your #'s 2 & 4 are actually the same scene unless I'm mistaken.  lol's anyway, it's an endless loop of Smoker yelling at Luffy:


This first one is about as big as it's going to get in order to stay under 1 mB, unless you want to stretch it to like 365-pixel width, and I just made the second the same dimensions.  I hope I got the right scenes, if not, it's not a huge problem to change since I know exactly where it is now. 

Edit: photobucket's being a douche and giving me issues, I had to resurrect my ole imageshack account: hope this works.


----------



## XMURADX (Mar 11, 2009)

Can anyone make a gif for Luffy while posing when he was surrounded by four guys at the beginning of episode 392?

Since it's a few seconds, Can you make it with big resolution?


----------



## Aeon (Mar 11, 2009)

XMURADX said:


> Can anyone make a gif for Luffy while posing when he was surrounded by four guys at the beginning of episode 392?
> 
> Since it's a few seconds, Can you make it with big resolution?



How's this?


----------



## XMURADX (Mar 11, 2009)

Loved it 

Thanks a lot. +reps.


----------



## Tiger (Mar 11, 2009)

Cute level is way too high...I must retreat.


----------



## Nuriel (Mar 11, 2009)

That is so cute.  Do you mind if I steal and use if I credit?


----------



## HanautaSanchou (Mar 12, 2009)

Can Anyone make Supernova Gifs. Would Rep lots and lots of times.


----------



## Techno_Jutsu (Mar 12, 2009)

I thought about Supernova gifs, but their scenes had all the subtitling all over the place so I never tried, I'd have to get a raw.  Was their any Supernova in particular you wanted (or liked)?


----------



## Nuriel (Mar 12, 2009)

Very nice job. Those are both really good.


----------



## HanautaSanchou (Mar 12, 2009)

Techno_Jutsu said:


> I thought about Supernova gifs, but their scenes had all the subtitling all over the place so I never tried, I'd have to get a raw.  Was their any Supernova in particular you wanted (or liked)?



I would love it if it was when they were in a dark background and the screen was scrolling up.

Apoo and Law would  be awesome too.


----------



## Aeon (Mar 12, 2009)

HanautaSanchou said:


> I would love it if it was when they were in a dark background and the screen was scrolling up.
> 
> Apoo and Law would  be awesome too.



I'll work on the others.


----------



## Techno_Jutsu (Mar 12, 2009)

Aeon said:


> I'll work on the others.


Those two you did were pretty badass.  Can't wait to see more...


----------



## Aeon (Mar 12, 2009)

HanautaSanchou said:


> I would love it if it was when they were in a dark background and the screen was scrolling up.
> 
> Apoo and Law would  be awesome too.



Heh, I just noticed I already did Law.


----------



## Aeon (Mar 13, 2009)

The Supernovas, in order of introduction. 



















Wow, Tinypic immediately deleted the Bonney gif.


----------



## Croagunk (Mar 13, 2009)

No requests this time but I have to say you guys do great work.


----------



## Aeon (Mar 13, 2009)

And finally my best work. 

With bounties...



And without...


----------



## Teach (Mar 13, 2009)

Aeon can you make 150x150 from this avatar? Is it possible?


----------



## Aeon (Mar 13, 2009)

h3h3h3 said:


> Aeon can you make 150x150 from this avatar? Is it possible?



The resolution after resizing would most likely be horrible.


----------



## Teach (Mar 13, 2009)

Aeon said:


> The resolution after resizing would most likely be horrible.



I thought so


----------



## Aeon (Mar 13, 2009)

h3h3h3 said:


> I thought so



I went ahead and tried it.


----------



## nick1689 (Mar 15, 2009)

Would I be able to use this one Aeon?


----------



## Aeon (Mar 15, 2009)

nick1689 said:


> Would I be able to use this one Aeon?



Yeah, go ahead. All the gifs I post here can be used by whoever wants to use them.


----------



## Techno_Jutsu (Mar 15, 2009)

Spanda said:


> Could someone make one of the part where spandam realizes that his den den mushi still on? starting from the point robin says "that ko den den mushi is still on" till the part when everyone says "liar".




Sorry it's so small.  The vast amount of colors in that stretch requires the .gif to be saved at 256 colors, or else it looks like crap.  The only other option is to shorten the scene so the file size stays under 1 mB.


----------



## Ov3rm1nd (Mar 16, 2009)

Very nice *_*
Can I use it for the signatur?


----------



## Shadow_Chaos (Mar 17, 2009)

I'm signatured this (with credits you of course)!!


----------



## Cochise (Mar 17, 2009)

I claim this in the name of all that is good and holy.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Mar 17, 2009)

The introduction of Supernovas didn't disappoints at all!

The gifs kick ass!


----------



## hatakenojutsu (Mar 22, 2009)

can you pls make a gif of luffy pawning rob lucci using the gomu gomu no jet gatling...


----------



## Umnicus (Mar 22, 2009)

hatakenojutsu said:


> can you pls make a gif of luffy pawning rob lucci using the gomu gomu no jet gatling...



You mean like the one available at OPW?



 : Jet > .


----------



## Aeon (Mar 22, 2009)

hatakenojutsu said:


> can you pls make a gif of luffy pawning rob lucci using the gomu gomu no jet gatling...



Lol, I have one that's like 7mb in size of the whole Jet Gatling move.


----------



## hatakenojutsu (Mar 23, 2009)

Umnicus said:


> You mean like the one available at OPW?
> 
> 
> 
> : Jet > .



yeah like that, thanks.. rep


----------



## faults (Mar 23, 2009)

I'm surprised there isn't one of where zoro charges the noble dodging all the bullets. Requesting a gif of this :x


----------



## Techno_Jutsu (Mar 26, 2009)

faults said:


> I'm surprised there isn't one of where zoro charges the noble dodging all the bullets. Requesting a gif of this :x





Does anyone know what frame rate One Piece uses?  Is it 24 frames/second?  That would put it at 0.04 seconds/frame.  That often looks too fast to me, but it might be my imagination.


----------



## Barbapappa (Mar 28, 2009)

Konnichiwa!
I have a request of a GIF, if some nice person out there could make it for me.. 8D
In episode 64 at ~12:54-13:00, Usopp is kissing away to the people on Whiskey Peak. I'd LOVE an animation (about 100x100 please) of that.
Thank you very much! :>


----------



## davidiscool9 (Mar 28, 2009)

can someone please post franky and brookes intro thing


----------



## Avix (Mar 29, 2009)

Here's One that I made:


----------



## Avix (Mar 29, 2009)

Barbapappa said:


> Konnichiwa!
> I have a request of a GIF, if some nice person out there could make it for me.. 8D
> In episode 64 at ~12:54-13:00, Usopp is kissing away to the people on Whiskey Peak. I'd LOVE an animation (about 100x100 please) of that.
> Thank you very much! :>



Hey Barapappa - Didn't make this Gif, but found it on teh Intarweb,
Hope I've helped :


----------



## hatakenojutsu (Mar 30, 2009)

i have another request,..

can you make me a gif of ace using enkai: hibashira...


----------



## Mytacism (Mar 30, 2009)

I have a request.

Can someone make a gif of Duval winking from ep 394?


----------



## namehere (Mar 31, 2009)

I would like to do a request too, from Brook "closing" his Sword after using Yahazu Giri and then slashing a Zombie Spider.

Thank You.


----------



## Elite Ace (Apr 1, 2009)

namehere said:


> I would like to do a request too, from Brook "closing" his Sword after using Yahazu Giri and then slashing a Zombie Spider.
> 
> Thank You.



This one Plz... and if anyone is making it.. just add Brook falling down at the beggining of that fight too... thank you in advance


----------



## Aeon (Apr 1, 2009)

I was looking through my photobucket and saw some more OP gifs that I hadn't posted here.


----------



## Shadow_Chaos (Apr 1, 2009)

Aeon said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I was looking through my photobucket and saw some more OP gifs that I hadn't posted here.



Those are great.


----------



## Soichiro (Apr 2, 2009)

really nice i love them


----------



## rastilho (Apr 3, 2009)

*Gifs for MSN*

Can anyone post some gifs that we can put on MSN (less than 200kB) plz!


----------



## Barbapappa (Apr 5, 2009)

Kuminator said:


> Hey Barapappa - Didn't make this Gif, but found it on teh Intarweb,
> Hope I've helped :



Great, thanx a lot!


----------



## Soichiro (Apr 5, 2009)

wooahh!! they are so awsome can i use one of them?


----------



## valerian (Apr 5, 2009)

Can someone make me a animated gif from the new opening? Could you get the 2:22 - 2:30 part once the HQ episode comes out.

Yep, this looks like a Covenant homeworld, doesn't it folks?

@ Aeon, could I use that Franky Gif?


----------



## Techno_Jutsu (Apr 5, 2009)

hatakenojutsu said:


> i have another request,..
> 
> can you make me a gif of ace using enkai: hibashira...






namehere said:


> I would like to do a request too, from Brook "closing" his Sword after using Yahazu Giri and then slashing a Zombie Spider.
> 
> Thank You.






Elite Ace said:


> This one Plz... and if anyone is making it.. just add Brook falling down at the beggining of that fight too... thank you in advance


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 6, 2009)

hey Aeon, may I use the gif of the Nami scene in the new OP in my sig? =x


----------



## Aeon (Apr 6, 2009)

Cyborg Franky said:


> Can someone make me a animated gif from the new opening? Could you get the 2:22 - 2:30 part once the HQ episode comes out.
> 
> The opening (HD)
> 
> @ Aeon, could I use that Franky Gif?







Rain's Angel said:


> hey Aeon, may I use the gif of the Nami scene in the new OP in my sig? =x



I guess I'll have to say it again, any gifs I post in this thread are for the purpose of being used by whomever wants to use them. I tend not to post the ones I want to use though, as my sig implies.


----------



## Tenryuken (Apr 6, 2009)




----------



## The Bloody Nine (Apr 7, 2009)

Hey man - can i get a gif of Luffy pwning the Blu Glori from the opening please.


----------



## Aeon (Apr 7, 2009)

Kovacs said:


> Hey man - can i get a gif of Luffy pwning the Blu Glori from the opening please.


----------



## The Bloody Nine (Apr 7, 2009)

Sweet. Apparently i have to spread the rep around.

You couldn't fit Luffy's storm in ?


----------



## Aeon (Apr 7, 2009)

Kovacs said:


> Sweet. Apparently i have to spread the rep around.
> 
> You couldn't fit Luffy's storm in ?


----------



## Zenou (Apr 7, 2009)

No one did Strawhats vs Kuma from the OP yet? I may do it.


----------



## Random Nobody (Apr 8, 2009)

Hey could I get an animated Gif from the new opening from 0:48-0:53 (basically the part where it shows the whole crew relaxing right after naming everyone but before they put their hands together)?

F-16s attack too.

I really want to use that in my signature.


----------



## Aeon (Apr 8, 2009)

Zeno said:


> No one did Strawhats vs Kuma from the OP yet? I may do it.



I kinda made my own version of that scene with mostly Luffy so that's why I didn't post any gifs of that but go ahead and make one.



Random Nobody said:


> Hey could I get an animated Gif from the new opening from 0:48-0:53 (basically the part where it shows the whole crew relaxing right after naming everyone but before they put their hands together)?
> 
> F-16s attack too.
> 
> I really want to use that in my signature.


----------



## rastilho (Apr 8, 2009)

*Chopper*

Can u make a gif , where chopper does a amazing and funny expression when he see luffy jumping in the clouds, i think its ep. 153 ^^


----------



## Random Nobody (Apr 8, 2009)

Aeon said:


> I kinda made my own version of that scene with mostly Luffy so that's why I didn't post any gifs of that but go ahead and make one.



Thanks It's great!


----------



## Kizaru (Apr 8, 2009)

Aeon said:


> ......



dibs on the first one 

edit: never mind i rather wait for you to make an awesome set for me pek


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Apr 9, 2009)

Admiral Kizaru looks fucking bad-ass!

Can't wait to see his infamous introduction. :ho


----------



## Techno_Jutsu (Apr 11, 2009)

rastilho said:


> Can u make a gif , where chopper does a amazing and funny expression when he see luffy jumping in the clouds, i think its ep. 153 ^^


----------



## rastilho (Apr 11, 2009)

Thank you m8 for the gif


----------



## Mytacism (Apr 13, 2009)

Calvero said:


> I have a request.
> 
> Can someone make a gif of Duval winking from ep 394?



^ could someone do that?


----------



## Smoke (Apr 13, 2009)

Alright, hey guys, can someone make a gif from the latest ep.

I want the entire black and white scene of luffy punching charles, please


----------



## Aeon (Apr 13, 2009)

Smoke said:


> Alright, hey guys, can someone make a gif from the latest ep.
> 
> I want the entire black and white scene of luffy punching charles, please



So you just want the black and white and nothing else?


----------



## Soichiro (Apr 13, 2009)

if it's possible if you could make luffys punch till the end ,please ^_^


----------



## Smoke (Apr 13, 2009)

Aeon said:


> So you just want the black and white and nothing else?



Beautiful stuff right there


----------



## Nuriel (Apr 13, 2009)

Aeon said:


> So you just want the black and white and nothing else?



That is really, really nice work.  :amazed


----------



## thesh00ter (Apr 13, 2009)

man i just don't know how to do describe it.  i don't know about u guys but i see A LOT of symbolism by Oda in this story


----------



## UsoppYusukeLuffy (Apr 14, 2009)

If its not to much trouble can I have a gift of Usoop in the new awesome opening where it says his name right after Nami


----------



## Aeon (Apr 14, 2009)

UsoppYusukeLuffy said:


> If its not to much trouble can I have a gift of Usoop in the new awesome opening where it says his name right after Nami



I had already posted it a couple pages back.


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 16, 2009)

hello I´m new at the forum, but can I ask for a gif when luffy punch the tenryuubito since he prepare his fist until the tenryuubito leave flying? please


----------



## X18999 (Apr 17, 2009)

Could someone make one of episode 114 where Usopp posses with his fake 5ton hammer while saying his name (around 7:09) 

Thanks.


----------



## firefist (Apr 17, 2009)

X18999 said:


> Could someone make one of episode 114 where Usopp posses with his fake 5ton hammer while saying his name (around 7:09)
> 
> Thanks.







and one gif I made for fun:


----------



## valerian (Apr 17, 2009)

Could someone make me an avatar of Franky at 0:49 - 0:52 in this video, although I want it too be high quality, and I'd like if you gave it the same border as the gifs above and the make size 150x150.

_Guns and Glory_


----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 17, 2009)

Has anyone got a giff with all the descriptions of the strawhat crew from the intro?


----------



## valerian (Apr 17, 2009)

Black Drako said:


> Has anyone got a giff with all the descriptions of the strawhat crew from the intro?



13


----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 17, 2009)

Thanks for that, but is it possible to have them all in one? or will it be too big?

BTW, please check out my sig.


----------



## Aeon (Apr 17, 2009)

Cyborg Franky said:


> Could someone make me an avatar of Franky at 0:49 - 0:52 in this video, although I want it too be high quality, and I'd like if you gave it the same border as the gifs above and the make size 150x150.
> 
> The Banana Republic Party



Luckily I already had this gif made as one where it shows all of them. I went ahead and made you the 150x150 but in case you wanted to use it on NF, I also made a 125x125 one.


----------



## Aeon (Apr 18, 2009)

Black Drako said:


> Thanks for that, but is it possible to have them all in one? or will it be too big?
> 
> BTW, please check out my sig.


----------



## MugiwaraNoLuffy (Apr 19, 2009)

*need a favor*

can some1 make a gif where luffy is holding his hat with 1 finger and twirlling him,can it be a lil big gif but less then 400 kb?


----------



## MugiwaraNoLuffy (Apr 19, 2009)

can som1 make gif with luffy holding and twirlling his hat with one finger? but like 1 good size and 1 400 kb or less thxx ^^V


----------



## MugiwaraNoLuffy (Apr 19, 2009)

*thx alot*

84.kb so close need 64 xD..but thx alooot again been searching for days cant find


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 20, 2009)

Could someone make a gif of Zoro looking scary at Camie when she asked him if hachi was there friend?


----------



## Shadow_Chaos (Apr 20, 2009)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> Could someone make a gif of Zoro looking scary at Camie when she asked him if hachi was there friend?





Aeon said:


> I thought this scene was funny so I decided to make a gif of it.



Do you mean this one?


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 20, 2009)

Shadow_Chaos said:


> Do you mean this one?



oh god YES! LMFAO reps to you and Aeon!

 that scene is classic.


----------



## Wiggin King (Apr 20, 2009)

I was wondering if I could get an avatar made from this clip

Barcelona & Real Madrid: they both win always, but Barça wins giving spectacle and good play, while Real Madrid wins jamming

237-240 please!


----------



## Techno_Jutsu (Apr 21, 2009)

MugiwaraNoLuffy said:


> 84.kb so close need 64 xD..but thx alooot again been searching for days cant find


We can do 64.



I'll just take the other one off.


----------



## mugenmarv (Apr 22, 2009)

Made a Eustass Kid gif. using myself,dont use in this forum 
pl0x!


----------



## Pilluminati (Apr 23, 2009)

Hello guys.
All of these are awesome 
Oh, does anyone have any gifs for Nami or Robin crying? I'd love to see some of those =)


----------



## Dr. Hiluruk (Apr 23, 2009)

marvin16 said:


> Made a Eustass Kid gif. using myself,dont use in this forum
> pl0x!



then why post it here? xD


----------



## Sito (Apr 26, 2009)

Can someone make all current warlords that have been out in the anime?
I dont care much for what they are doing as long as its somewhat cool
and if possible make each a lil less or a lil more than 20 layers.
and if even more possible make them atleast 200x130.
and one more, make the layers so they dont combine. in other words make all layers have all the pixels so they dont rely on the layer b4 it.
whoever does them i will be 4ever in your debt
also when you finish 1 then post it
plz and thank you


----------



## Soichiro (Apr 26, 2009)

i would love to see some gifs from luffy ,Law and Kid Fighting the marine guys 
can someone makes some please xD


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 26, 2009)

can some one make me a gif when luffy and the others were scared because nami was sick?


----------



## Aeon (Apr 27, 2009)

Kizaru said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Could anyone make me a gif set of Kizaru when he appears? I'll start repping you right noas till you make one. pek





Kizaru said:


> dibs on the first one
> 
> edit: never mind i rather wait for you to make an awesome set for me pek



Perhaps this will do until he makes a more grand entrance.


----------



## Pilluminati (Apr 27, 2009)

I want one for Nami while she was crying
Can anyone look into that? pretty please?
Sorry for asking too much but can it also be around 150 to 200 kb? :]


----------



## Orion (Apr 27, 2009)

God they need to hurry up with kizarus arrival so I can get my sig in gif form,also infinite reps to whoever makes one for me.


----------



## Kizaru (Apr 27, 2009)

Aeon said:


> Perhaps this will do until he makes a more grand entrance.



YOU'RE THE BEST AEON. I expect more awesome ones. pek


----------



## Kizaru (Apr 27, 2009)

Orion said:


> God they need to hurry up with kizarus arrival so I can get my sig in gif form,also infinite reps to whoever makes one for me.




*Spoiler*: __ 



I think Kizaru will have enough awesome moments for all of us to get awesome sigs.


----------



## Sito (Apr 27, 2009)

Josesito23 said:


> Can someone make all current warlords that have been out in the anime?
> I dont care much for what they are doing as long as its somewhat cool
> and if possible make each a lil less or a lil more than 20 layers.
> and if even more possible make them atleast 200x130.
> ...



Nvm about this

can someone make a gif of law when he is "cutting" that guys head off in the newest episode  in THIS link it is between 20:30 and 20:36 but if you can make it go on till 20:44. I just found it it crappyish quality so if you can get it in high quality  also if you are reading this Aoen, can you make it your the master gif maker
=)

can you also make an avatar to use here from 20:40 to 20:45(make it keep going)


----------



## jaesky (Apr 28, 2009)

Hello!
Can someone make a gif of Duval wink at minute 05:00 in episode 394? I don't know about you guys, but I find it really funny.
Thx in advance!


----------



## zan (Apr 28, 2009)

can someone make a gif of law with the head?


----------



## michaelchan90 (Apr 29, 2009)

hi , buddy...
I would like to have the part at whatever ep , that is the period when enter the advertisement time...
I want the luffy part...


----------



## Don Quixote Doflamingo (Apr 30, 2009)

OMG, i can't wait for the sigs that kizaru's fights will give us


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 30, 2009)

ok *CAN SOMEONE MAKE ME A GIF OF THE OPENING JUNGLE-P,SINCE LUFFY IS RUNING TO THE SHIP UNTIL HE CATCH HIS HAT PLEASE?????* or in any case can someone put a gif of luffy and krillin whenthey are talking and luffy stop krillins`s fist?


----------



## Don Quixote Doflamingo (May 1, 2009)

luffy no haki said:


> ok *CAN SOMEONE MAKE ME A GIF OF THE OPENING JUNGLE-P,SINCE LUFFY IS RUNING TO THE SHIP UNTIL HE CATCH HIS HAT PLEASE?????* or in any case can someone put a gif of luffy and krillin whenthey are talking and luffy stop krillins`s fist?



i think somebody already used it as an avatar, but i think the guy already change it 
i'll post the gif  if i found the guy


----------



## Soichiro (May 1, 2009)

Aeon was the one who made a gif like that and use it 
he changed it but i guess if you ask him he will post it


----------



## Mytacism (May 1, 2009)

jaesky said:


> Hello!
> Can someone make a gif of Duval wink at minute 05:00 in episode 394? I don't know about you guys, but I find it really funny.
> Thx in advance!



I don't think anyone is gonna make it. I asked for that weeks ago.


----------



## Soichiro (May 4, 2009)

i tryied to make one from Law
please don't be mad i just tried xD


----------



## luffy no haki (May 4, 2009)

oh that gif is very good *nice job*


----------



## Soichiro (May 4, 2009)

luffy no haki said:


> oh that gif is very good *nice job*



thanks


----------



## luffy no haki (May 4, 2009)

*hey, can I have a gif of episode 398 when luffy is evading navys bombs?*(better in avatar size if some one can)


----------



## Sito (May 4, 2009)

Soichiro said:


> i tryied to make one from Law
> please don't be mad i just tried xD


Its not bad 
+Reps for it being law
May i use it?


----------



## zan (May 5, 2009)

Soichiro said:


> i tryied to make one from Law
> please don't be mad i just tried xD


thanks that the one i asked for.....


----------



## Aeon (May 5, 2009)

In case anyone likes Bepo, I made a Bepo set.


----------



## Kizaru (May 5, 2009)

Haha that's win.


----------



## Soichiro (May 5, 2009)

Aeon said:


> In case anyone likes Bepo, I made a Bepo set.




i love bepo that's awsome nice 

@helpmenow316 : no problem
@Josesito23: sure go ahead

i made one from nami and another from law


----------



## luffy no haki (May 5, 2009)

wow they are great thanks


----------



## Sito (May 5, 2009)

Aeon said:


> In case anyone likes Bepo, I made a Bepo set.



+reps can i use it on here?

thnx soi its for another forum tho

Edit:Im using it now but if you dont wanrt me to use it then just say


----------



## Aeon (May 5, 2009)

Josesito23 said:


> +reps can i use it on here?
> 
> thnx soi its for another forum tho
> 
> Edit:Im using it now but if you dont wanrt me to use it then just say



Here, use this avatar because the other is a senior sized version.


----------



## Sito (May 5, 2009)

Aeon said:


> Here, use this avatar because the other is a senior sized version.



Thnx +reps when i can give to you again


----------



## michaelchan90 (May 6, 2009)

Looks like my post has been ignored T_T

_from post #185:-_

hi , buddy...
I would like to have the part at whatever ep , that is the period when enter the advertisement time...
I want the luffy part...


----------



## Soichiro (May 6, 2009)

michaelchan90 said:


> Looks like my post has been ignored T_T
> 
> _from post #185:-_
> 
> ...



i got this


----------



## thesh00ter (May 6, 2009)

how about a gif of Bepo bowing his head (funny scene)


----------



## Soichiro (May 6, 2009)

thesh00ter said:


> how about a gif of Bepo bowing his head (funny scene)



here it is 


btw Aeon can you make me a ava gif from law when he appears out of the smoke ?


----------



## michaelchan90 (May 6, 2009)

Soichiro said:


> i got this



mind to gv me ??


----------



## Soichiro (May 6, 2009)

michaelchan90 said:


> mind to gv me ??




can't find it but i post if i find


----------



## luffy no haki (May 6, 2009)

Hey, can some one make a gif of luffy,law and kid, when they go out of the house where slaves were sold???


----------



## Soichiro (May 6, 2009)

luffy no haki said:


> Hey, can some one make a gif of luffy,law and kid, when they go out of the house where slaves were sold???



i can make one


----------



## thesh00ter (May 7, 2009)

Soichiro said:


> here it is
> 
> 
> btw Aeon can you make me a ava gif from law when he appears out of the smoke ?



LOL YES!!! thanks

Oda is what George Lucas should've been


----------



## Aeon (May 8, 2009)

Soichiro said:


> btw Aeon can you make me a ava gif from law when he appears out of the smoke ?





Another gif from the episode...


----------



## Soichiro (May 8, 2009)

Aeon said:


> Another gif from the episode...



love it thanks


----------



## Aeon (May 8, 2009)

^ He looks weird though since they forgot to color in his side-burn on one side.


----------



## Kizaru (May 8, 2009)

Aeon said:


> ^ He looks weird though since they forgot to color in his side-burn on one side.



Thanks a lot, now I can't unsee it. 

2 more weeks


----------



## Wiggin King (May 8, 2009)

Can anyone make a Gif of the first time Buggy used the Buggy Ball? Avatar size please.


----------



## amazonhobo (May 10, 2009)

*request please*

can anyone please make a gif of when zoro dodges charlos-sei's bullet and unsheathes his sword about to kill him if you know what i'm talking about...if you could please include when he walks up to him and asks if he wants directions or something


----------



## Soichiro (May 10, 2009)

amazonhobo said:


> can anyone please make a gif of when zoro dodges charlos-sei's bullet and unsheathes his sword about to kill him if you know what i'm talking about...if you could please include when he walks up to him and asks if he wants directions or something




look at page 6


----------



## luffy no haki (May 10, 2009)

Hey some one I have the same request of some weeks ago,can someone post a gif of luffy and krillin *please????*


----------



## Sito (May 10, 2009)

i hope you dont mind aeon i took out the bounty part of that law gif you made

now it looks like you are going into his eye


----------



## Aeon (May 10, 2009)

luffy no haki said:


> Hey some one I have the same request of some weeks ago,can someone post a gif of luffy and krillin *please????*


----------



## Kizaru (May 10, 2009)

Kizaru riding cannonball plz? pek


----------



## Orion (May 10, 2009)

More like wtb it being next week


----------



## luffy no haki (May 11, 2009)

wow Aeon thanks!!!! men you´re my hero yeah


----------



## Nuriel (May 11, 2009)

Quick question.  Is it possible to make gifs from the new movie 10 preview?

this page


Or would that be too low quality?


----------



## Aeon (May 12, 2009)

Kizaru said:


> Kizaru riding cannonball plz? pek


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 13, 2009)

Wow this is a cool thread. gonna make my avatar and or sig with one of these. your awesome aeon


----------



## Shadow_Chaos (May 13, 2009)

Third times a charm I hope... Can I get a Gif from these two scenes from Episode 397:

/x/

From *2:44 to 2:49* & *2:51 to 2:53*:
I would like it from when Nami is laying on the ground on her back from both clips, *but*, only the scenes when she's on the ground (hence the time I included), and in one gif together, please.

I would really, truly appreciate it. 

Also, if possible, can the size be of these type?


Thank you very much in advance.


----------



## Ov3rm1nd (May 18, 2009)

=D


----------



## Soichiro (May 18, 2009)

Ov3rm1nd said:


> =D




holy shit awsome man


----------



## Nuriel (May 18, 2009)

Ov3rm1nd said:


> =D
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


Those are so good.  Do you mind if I use one?


----------



## BigHazz (May 18, 2009)

Ov3rm1nd could make some of Capone and Kidd from 401, especially capone, which I could use and credit you for?

Thanks,


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 18, 2009)

can anyone make a Wanze gif? When Franky tried to shoot him and his reaction after words.

 Then when Sanji was talking to him, but he turned to see if he was talking to someone else


----------



## Vohrana (May 19, 2009)

Can someone please make me a GIF picture of Luffy picking his nose in "One Piece Mugiwara Theatre"?


----------



## Kizaru (May 19, 2009)

Can I use the second from the top to replace my low quality one?


----------



## Aeon (May 19, 2009)

Kizaru said:


> Can I use the second from the top to replace my low quality one?



If you wish.


----------



## valerian (May 19, 2009)

Hey Aeon, would you make me an Drake set, of him transforming in the next episode. Thanks.


----------



## Don Quixote Doflamingo (May 20, 2009)

sorry but i don't know where i should ask these question 

1) how do i make OP panel slideshow like the franky guy above me??

2) where do i get those Oda rocks my fandom template 
can anyone help me


----------



## Kizaru (May 20, 2009)

Don Quixote Doflamingo said:


> 2) where do i get those Oda rocks my fandom template
> can anyone help me



The user Sengoku can make one for you. Just PM him or something.


----------



## Sengoku (May 20, 2009)

um HI.


----------



## Kizaru (May 20, 2009)

Well well look who showed up.


----------



## Sengoku (May 20, 2009)

Nice art, Don Quixote Doflamingo. 

Ever consider drawing Sengoku and the three admirals? If you are, let me pitch in some ideas. >:}

And, yes, if you want the Oda Rocked My Fandom banner, I'm here to help. !


ps. Kizaru, you should make some merchandise. You know? Night light so the bogeyman won't get the kids. Kizaru > scary monsters.


----------



## thesh00ter (May 20, 2009)

a little off subject i know but what is the best tutorial to make gifs like that?  i'm starting to try out gimp, mainly cuz it's free.  my gif is slower then the original clip.


----------



## Don Quixote Doflamingo (May 21, 2009)

Sengoku said:


> Nice art, Don Quixote Doflamingo.
> 
> Ever consider drawing Sengoku and the three admirals? If you are, let me pitch in some ideas. >:}
> 
> ...



aw thanks  though i haven't been keepin them updated for qite a few month 

i have actually, but i haven't found a good reference for them 
could you help me with that?? and absolutely ideas are welcomed verry much 

awesome!!! could i have the template please, cuz i have an idea for the image


----------



## Sengoku (May 21, 2009)

Don Quixote Doflamingo said:


> aw thanks  though i haven't been keepin them updated for qite a few month
> 
> i have actually, but i haven't found a good reference for them
> could you help me with that?? and absolutely ideas are welcomed verry much
> ...



Looks like we have a mutual agreement. 

Sure, just post the image and I will see what I can do from there. :]
If it has bubbles(quotes), I can come up with something unless you already have one in mind.


----------



## Edward Newgate (May 25, 2009)

Can someone make me a Gif of Apoo?
do the trick?
0:55-0:58.


----------



## cca931 (May 29, 2009)

requesting 100x100 cute Luffy gifs <3


----------



## Bz1013 (May 29, 2009)

hey, can someone make me a gif of the cyborg guy who ate the paw fruit?
when the crew is battling him in the new opening. After the say brooks name i think
thank you

Oh! the height cant go over 350


----------



## valerian (May 29, 2009)

Could someone make me a signature Gif of Franky punching the PX in the newest episode. Also, could you add "Ora Ora Ora!" in it too?


----------



## cca931 (Jun 3, 2009)

can someone make a 100x100 gif of chibi-Luffy panting from episode 403? Thanks!


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 3, 2009)

*Hey can some one make some gifs of the episode 403, better if it is when nami send a thunder to the PX-4 until she looks at him after the smoke pass, and if anyone make a gif of luffy stoling food when all are at the table after he woke up in arabasta please???*


----------



## Don Quixote Doflamingo (Jun 4, 2009)

Sengoku said:


> Looks like we have a mutual agreement.
> 
> Sure, just post the image and I will see what I can do from there. :]
> If it has bubbles(quotes), I can come up with something unless you already have one in mind.



sorry it took me so long i forget about this thread 
can you put the 2 panel of lion opening it's mouth in here:

the one on the bottom right...
if you could that would be really awesome, or should i do it my self??


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 5, 2009)

Can someone make a gif of when Afro Luffy does his pose after beating Foxy?


----------



## Sengoku (Jun 5, 2009)

Don Quixote Doflamingo said:


> sorry it took me so long i forget about this thread
> can you put the 2 panel of lion opening it's mouth in here:
> 
> the one on the bottom right...
> if you could that would be really awesome, or should i do it my self??






Is that what you wanted?


----------



## Aeon (Jun 8, 2009)

It had to be made.


----------



## Kizaru (Jun 8, 2009)

It almost looks like he's flying. Rayleigh has crazy leg strength.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jun 8, 2009)

Aeon said:


> It had to be made.



Oh my! can i use it?


----------



## Aeon (Jun 8, 2009)

the_notorious_Z.?. said:


> Oh my! can i use it?



Go ahead.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 8, 2009)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> Can someone make a gif of when Afro Luffy does his pose after beating Foxy?



pllllllllllllz.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jun 8, 2009)

Aeon said:


> Go ahead.



Thanks!


----------



## coffee20 (Jun 9, 2009)

Hi Sir/Madam
Im new here, can you please help me? i want to have an animated avatar and SIG hope you can help me .
For the SIG i want the latest episode when Silver Rayleigh (the sig size is 300 by 70 pixels or 48.8kb) and for the avatar Fire Fist Ace its up to you what episode (the avatar size is 90 by 90 pixels or 29.3kb).
Please help me.
Best Regards
coffee20


----------



## Nuriel (Jun 9, 2009)

Aeon said:


> It had to be made.



That is really amazing work there.  :amazed


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 9, 2009)

Set pl0x 

Link
Avatar - 5:41 - 5:44

Link
Sig - 1:48 - 1:58

Senior sized w/black and white borders


----------



## Aeon (Jun 10, 2009)

Nuriel said:


> That is really amazing work there.  :amazed



Thank you. 



Darth Nihilus said:


> Set pl0x
> 
> Link
> Avatar - 5:41 - 5:44
> ...


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 10, 2009)

Aeon, you are epic incarnate


----------



## Kizaru (Jun 10, 2009)

Aeon said:


> Thank you.



lol so cocky.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 10, 2009)

Word around HQ is that Admiral Borsalino blazes up a fatty before getting on the job


----------



## Kizaru (Jun 10, 2009)

admirals get the best stuff


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 10, 2009)

oh yeah new gifs thanks *Aeon*


----------



## Trick2 (Jun 10, 2009)

Kizaru said:


> lol so cocky.



he has the right to be cocky


----------



## Enzo (Jun 11, 2009)

Can I have a gif please of this episode.
Naruto Shippuuden Episode 113
18:56 - 19:03
But it should never end...it should look like kizaru walks always there.

Please 

Rep for the one who will make it!


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 13, 2009)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> Can someone make a gif of when Afro Luffy does his pose after beating Foxy?



I won't rest till this happens.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 13, 2009)

*well hello, can some one make some gifs of nami from the episode 403 and some gif(s) of camie please??????*


----------



## Bozzli (Jun 14, 2009)

I made some gifs, too ^_^ They're from 405, so if you havent watched this episode you might be spoiled.


*Spoiler*: __ 













They are not as good as Aeons, but I hope you like them ^^


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 14, 2009)

woow they are great but a little bit slow, nice job men oh in that chapter kuma send nami to fly???, if it is can some one make a gif of that scene please????????


----------



## Shadow_Chaos (Jun 15, 2009)

Aeon said:


> It had to be made.



Most epic work here.



_*Fourth*_ times a charm I hope... Can I get a Gif from these two scenes from Episode 397:

Apparently the Chinese invented ghost Bureaucracy, ooh, those pesky Confucians! :shakesfist 

From *0:53 to 0:57* & *1:00 to 1:02*:
I would like it from when Nami is laying on the ground on her back from both clips, *but*, only the scenes when she's on the ground (hence the time I included), and in one gif together, please.

I would really, truly, truly appreciate it. 

Also, if possible, can the size be of these type?


Thank you very much in advance.


----------



## Dragonpiece (Jun 15, 2009)

edit: you all have great avatars if you do not won't me using just tell me because i am loving all of them and also how do i put animated gif as a avatar?


----------



## MrSogeking1994 (Jun 15, 2009)

*request*

can somebody do an avatar of lucci vs luffy, i cant find any others besides luffys jet gattling, so plz can somebody make one or a few, it would be greatly apreiciated.




Note: my avatar is not mine, and credit goes to whoever did a great job on making it. (if it works) (i still thank you if it doesnt work though)

sorry if i accidently replied this to a certain somebody, i meant to reply it to everyone (standard)

thanks for your help


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 19, 2009)

Can someone make a gif of the end of ep 405 where the narrator starts talking till the end of his speech with the subs?


----------



## Higawa (Jun 28, 2009)

Bozzli said:


> I made some gifs, too ^_^ They're from 405, so if you havent watched this episode you might be spoiled.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I?ll take this!


----------



## Pikashdip (Jun 29, 2009)

I'm like so new here but i LOVE OP so i thought i'd make an account here.
Some questions:
1)can you also find gif on the internet and the post them ?
2)you can use al the gifs you want without asking (im still giving credit )
3)can someone make an gif of the island song sung by luffy in episode 169 around 20:00 ?


----------



## Ace Fangirl (Jul 4, 2009)

hi, I just joined onto this whole website thing because I was looking at everyones awesome gifs and saw people requesing them and I was like, OMG i really want an awesome one of Ace.

So, *I have a request to make, could one of u make a really awesome gif of Ace for me, so I can use it as my display picture on MSN and could it be from when u see him for the second or first time i think, and u see him walking through town u see his back, then his neck thingy swinging and u see his hat and his face and everything*and he looks so awesome 

I'm talking about the part where u see him when they reach arabasta.

i'm a fan of ace 

but, if u don't want to thats ok, but if u did make one for me i would be ever so grateful and please and happy and i would love u forever.


So, could u plz do that for me?

Thankyou in advance if u do it for me 

and even if u don't thankyou anyway for all the other awesome gifs u have on here.


----------



## Aeon (Jul 5, 2009)

Looks like there's a bunch of new people appearing in most gif threads. I'll admit, I won't take requests unless you have a reasonable amount of posts on the forum.


----------



## valerian (Jul 5, 2009)

Aeon said:


> Looks like there's a bunch of new people appearing in most gif threads. I'll admit, I won't take requests unless you have a reasonable amount of posts on the forum.



And what would you say would be an reasonable amount of posts?


----------



## XMURADX (Jul 5, 2009)

Aeon said:


> Looks like there's a bunch of new people appearing in most gif threads. I'll admit, I won't take requests unless you have a reasonable amount of posts on the forum.



I agree with you...


----------



## Ace Fangirl (Jul 6, 2009)

I think everyones gifs on this forum thing are awesome.       
And I get how you won't do requests for things unless they have a certain number of posts on here.
When I first started making my request thing I was like, oh no I hope they don't think i'm being selfish or something like that. lol.
I'm still going to keep reading this post though because everythings awesome in this post, its all about One Piece  yayayayayayayayayaya


----------



## Aeon (Jul 6, 2009)

Cyborg Franky said:


> And what would you say would be an reasonable amount of posts?



At least 100, otherwise I feel like people have only registered to ask for gifs to use somewhere else.


----------



## valerian (Jul 6, 2009)

Well I'm in the clear.


----------



## Ace Fangirl (Jul 6, 2009)

i've only made 2... do u mean in the one forum thing, like this one? or in many different ones?


----------



## jamjamstyle (Jul 6, 2009)

I have a request for a animated gif:

Episode 399 - 9:41/9:58 - The awsome scene where Law uses his ability to spin the bodies around and laughs at them after creating all kinds bodies. The scene with his hands spinning around.

Thanks ^^


----------



## Aeon (Jul 6, 2009)

^Even if I wanted to do it, 17 seconds is way too long to make a good gif out of.


----------



## jamjamstyle (Jul 6, 2009)

Aeon said:


> ^Even if I wanted to do it, 17 seconds is way too long to make a good gif out of.



Ow... Is 9:47 / 9:57 then possible?


----------



## Dragonpiece (Jul 6, 2009)

Hey can we some gifs for the last new episode? Suprise me!


----------



## KohZa (Jul 7, 2009)

Aeon said:


> It had to be made.


since i did not see anyone use this,can i ?


----------



## Bozzli (Jul 7, 2009)

some new gifs from episode 408 ^^ feel free to use them if you want


----------



## Dragonpiece (Jul 7, 2009)

Bozzli said:


> some new gifs from episode 408 ^^ feel free to use them if you want


I will take luffy clapping


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 7, 2009)

Bozzli said:


> some new gifs from episode 408 ^^ feel free to use them if you want



Oh yeah!! nice job Bozzli, I will take those two  thanks


----------



## Dragonpiece (Jul 7, 2009)

Man all your sigs look awesome I am going to design my signature like that


----------



## zan (Jul 7, 2009)

no hand job?


----------



## Bozzli (Jul 8, 2009)

helpmenow316 said:


> no hand job?



i had no raw and i didnt want to ruin the gifs with the subtitles ^^


----------



## Candy (Jul 8, 2009)

Hey could someone make me a avatar size gif of kuma's face, anyone?


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 9, 2009)

*Hey can anyone make some margaret gifs  from the new episode , and the scene of luffy when he is running with that enormous wild pig after him please?????*


----------



## Aeon (Jul 10, 2009)

helpmenow316 said:


> no hand job?


----------



## Kishido (Jul 10, 2009)

Did someone have some good gifs from Sanji turning into SSJ @ TB?


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 10, 2009)

jejeje thts a nice gif aeon


----------



## Hawkeyes (Jul 10, 2009)

Is it possible to make this gif wider and larger. To a point where it is 350x200?


----------



## Bozzli (Jul 12, 2009)

Some new gifs by me  feel free to use them.

*Spoiler*: __ 






 (lol xD)


----------



## Bozzli (Jul 12, 2009)

...and 5 more 


*Spoiler*: __ 











And last but not least ... :ho


----------



## Soichiro (Jul 12, 2009)

awwsome gifs man


----------



## Bozzli (Jul 12, 2009)

almost forgot this one ^^'


----------



## Richyy321 (Jul 12, 2009)

Bozzli said:


> Some new gifs by me  feel free to use them.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



i'll take this please =)


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 13, 2009)

woow good gifs Bozzli you`re great!!



i`ll take those if you dont have problem


----------



## Candy (Jul 13, 2009)

lol you guys are adding gifs inyour sigs with no reason, it just slows down my screen alot


----------



## Dragonpiece (Jul 13, 2009)

I will take this


----------



## Trick2 (Jul 13, 2009)

Bozzli...I will steal one...


----------



## Soichiro (Jul 13, 2009)

i'll take Luffys Johnni as well


----------



## Dragonpiece (Jul 13, 2009)

People already took the gifs.


----------



## Candy (Jul 13, 2009)

Soichiro said:


> i'll take Luffys Johnni as well



You cant take Gifs that people have alredy claimed


----------



## Soichiro (Jul 13, 2009)

-__- but luffys johnni is awsome  lol

allright then i won't take them


----------



## leonejoey (Jul 13, 2009)

Can anybody PLEEEEEAAAASSSEEEE make a sig of the sequence where *all the Ladies make an "O" face when they find out that luffy is a man in ep408*. I cant belive it you guys missed it!!!!!!!!!!! that was like one of the funniest scenes in the ep408


----------



## Candy (Jul 13, 2009)

leonejoey said:


> Can anybody PLEEEEEAAAASSSEEEE make a sig of the sequence where *all the Ladies make an "O" face when they find out that luffy is a man in ep408*. I cant belive it you guys missed it!!!!!!!!!!! that was like one of the funniest scenes in the ep408



From what I see people just make what they feel like here.


----------



## Aeon (Jul 13, 2009)

キャンデー said:


> From what I see people just make what they feel like here.



Pretty much since this isn't an official request thread. 

I sometimes fill requests but only if they're from the latest episode and if I feel like it as well.


----------



## leonejoey (Jul 13, 2009)

oh well at least I tried, but i'll tell yall the gif in question could have been a hit on the internetz


----------



## Ace Fangirl (Jul 15, 2009)

Yep, it so totally would've been.... too bad they won't make it


----------



## Ace Fangirl (Jul 15, 2009)

Are you seriously saying I have to have up to 100 posts before you'll let me request anything and you will consider doing it? Because, I've followed some of these threads for ages, I've just never said anything in them, and then I find this awesome forum where you request things and I was like, hey, maybe I'll finally join up, I would like to request a gif, I'm sure these people are nice and will do one small one for me... but it was not meant to be... sorry for seeming... I can't remember the word, but sorry for seeming that way  Now I just have to go back to all those forums and post comments on them about stuff that was said ages ago... hmm...

Sorry, I'm rambling on here... me gonna shut up now


----------



## Soichiro (Jul 15, 2009)

i never read that you need 100 post for ask for gifs 
but this here isn't a request thread to


----------



## Candy (Jul 15, 2009)

Ace Fangirl said:


> Are you seriously saying I have to have up to 100 posts before you'll let me request anything and you will consider doing it? Because, I've followed some of these threads for ages, I've just never said anything in them, and then I find this awesome forum where you request things and I was like, hey, maybe I'll finally join up, I would like to request a gif, I'm sure these people are nice and will do one small one for me... but it was not meant to be... sorry for seeming... I can't remember the word, but sorry for seeming that way  Now I just have to go back to all those forums and post comments on them about stuff that was said ages ago... hmm...
> 
> Sorry, I'm rambling on here... me gonna shut up now



there is a section in the forums where you only need 10 posts to request somthing.

100 posts doesnt take to long to get.


----------



## AeroNin (Jul 15, 2009)

Soichiro said:


> i'll take Luffys Johnni as well



lmao im using these


----------



## Candy (Jul 15, 2009)

AeroNin said:


> lmao im using these



you cant, someones already claimed them


----------



## Dragonpiece (Jul 15, 2009)

Hey you guys can have the gif I called i don't need the gold
 anymore.


----------



## Soichiro (Jul 16, 2009)

Dragonpiece said:


> Hey you guys can have the gif I called i don't need the gold
> anymore.



Imao the gold is intense xD


----------



## LoopyStar (Jul 16, 2009)

i love the gifs x] you guys always capture some of the best and funniest scenes =D


----------



## Soichiro (Jul 17, 2009)

so no one did this one


----------



## Dragonpiece (Jul 17, 2009)

nope it looks funny though ncice job


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 17, 2009)

yeah!! good gif soichiro


----------



## Soichiro (Jul 17, 2009)

luffy no haki said:


> yeah!! good gif soichiro



thanks


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 17, 2009)

well I didn`t have more words soichiro great gifs men !!!!!! and I want that aeon post some gifs in the thread those that he make are fantastic too


----------



## Aeon (Jul 18, 2009)

A little late, but oh well...


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 18, 2009)

good gifs !!!


----------



## Soichiro (Jul 18, 2009)

damn it Aeon fucking awsome *_*


----------



## KazeYama (Jul 19, 2009)

Never mind this, I just realized how easy it is to make GIFs I'll figure it out on my own instead of bothering other people. 

I'll try and make some for other people to use too.


----------



## Aeon (Jul 19, 2009)

Will post more later today.


----------



## KazeYama (Jul 19, 2009)

How do you get Avatar gifs within the limit, do you just have to only have an extremely small number of frames because no matter how much I try compressing it is still like 1 meg.


----------



## firefist (Jul 19, 2009)

takin this


----------



## Soichiro (Jul 19, 2009)

Aeon said:


> Will post more later today.



Boa Hancock


----------



## Bozzli (Jul 19, 2009)

Original gif by Aeon, edited by me ^^ (i hope thats okay)

*Spoiler*: __ 








My gifs

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Bozzli (Jul 19, 2009)

... and the rest


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## KazeYama (Jul 19, 2009)

I'm very tempted by the nude one, but I'll wait until the actual episode comes out. I can't believe I'm the only one who made a cat one I laugh every time I see it.


----------



## zan (Jul 19, 2009)

wow they did almost nothing to block her nud.


----------



## Aeon (Jul 19, 2009)

Bozzli said:


> Original gif by Aeon, edited by me ^^ (i hope thats okay)



Why did you edit my gifs when you made your own versions that pretty much matched mine?


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 19, 2009)

Aeon said:


> Will post more later today.





Taking these.


----------



## Bozzli (Jul 19, 2009)

Aeon said:


> Why did you edit my gifs when you made your own versions that pretty much matched mine?



because i had no raw back then and a friend asked me to edit these ^^ i can take them out of my post if you want ô.o


----------



## Dragonpiece (Jul 19, 2009)

I think i will wait till next episode to get gifs


----------



## Aeon (Jul 19, 2009)

Bozzli said:


> because i had no raw back then and a friend asked me to edit these ^^ i can take them out of my post if you want ?.o



To edit them for use on this forum or somewhere else? If it was for somewhere else, you really didn't have to post them here. I guess it does annoy me for someone to edit gifs I've made.


----------



## firefist (Jul 19, 2009)

how can you  edit already finished gifs? CS3 doesnt let you open them frame by frame I think.


----------



## Aeon (Jul 19, 2009)

I wouldn't know. I use ImageReady and it lets me open gif files after I've previously saved them.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 19, 2009)

woow yeah!!! excellent gifs Aeon


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 19, 2009)

Aeon said:


> To edit them for use on this forum or somewhere else? If it was for somewhere else, you really didn't have to post them here. I guess it does annoy me for someone to edit gifs I've made.



wooow excellent gifs Aeon!!.can I take this gif?


----------



## Aeon (Jul 19, 2009)

No need to double post.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 19, 2009)

well, sorry  my fault


----------



## Dragonpiece (Jul 19, 2009)

luffy your nami gif does not look right with hancock right next to her lol


----------



## Nightwish (Jul 19, 2009)

Fucking awesome!


----------



## Candy (Jul 19, 2009)

Ill reserve this one if it hasnt been already


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 19, 2009)

Dragonpiece said:


> luffy your nami gif does not look right with hancock right next to her lol



really??? well I guess hancock will go in to the spoiler


----------



## Dragonpiece (Jul 19, 2009)

I mean you should just put another gif to replace the nami one


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 19, 2009)

well that could be hmm but which gif do you recomend me???


----------



## piggypa (Jul 20, 2009)

i'm wonder if it is possible that someone can help me make a GIF from the scene where Nami was crying and ask for Luffy's help to save her village...i forgot what episode is that...and if possible..can the GIF be smaller than 200KB so that i can use it for msn?


----------



## Dragonpiece (Jul 20, 2009)

luffy no haki said:


> really??? well I guess hancock will go in to the spoiler


this will do if someone is not using it already


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 21, 2009)

Taking this until my signature is completed. After that, anyone can have it.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 21, 2009)

Dragonpiece said:


> this will do if someone is not using it already



Well ok thanks!!


----------



## Soichiro (Jul 21, 2009)

piggypa said:


> i'm wonder if it is possible that someone can help me make a GIF from the scene where Nami was crying and ask for Luffy's help to save her village...i forgot what episode is that...and if possible..can the GIF be smaller than 200KB so that i can use it for msn?



so damn old xD


----------



## piggypa (Jul 21, 2009)

i know it is old....but i really like that scene...and I have no clue how to make those GIF animation....>.<


----------



## Soichiro (Jul 22, 2009)

piggypa said:


> i know it is old....but i really like that scene...and I have no clue how to make those GIF animation....>.<



send a youtube link of that episode and i'll make it for you


----------



## Dragonpiece (Jul 22, 2009)

here ya go
 Shit,rahsia's picz are linked to this uploading site
 i know i am not the person who asked but i am in need of rep(just joking lol) but here you go


----------



## Soichiro (Jul 23, 2009)

Dragonpiece said:


> here ya go
> Season 5 promo: Wait
> i know i am not the person who asked but i am in need of rep(just joking lol) but here you go



 thanks 
i'll post it in the next dew days 
a lil bussy   btw Dragonpiece nice set


----------



## Soichiro (Jul 27, 2009)

here you go


----------



## Prowler (Jul 28, 2009)

Aeon said:


> It had to be made.


*Can I use this? *
Cred and Rep will be given :xzaru


----------



## OneNami (Jul 29, 2009)

Nice GIFs but dam these pages lag for me, Must be big picture sizes

Rep to some


----------



## Aeon (Jul 29, 2009)

Prowler said:


> *Can I use this? *
> Cred and Rep will be given :xzaru



Um yeah, go ahead.


----------



## hatakenojutsu (Jul 30, 2009)

guys here is mine





(it's my first time creating gif.. )


----------



## Soichiro (Jul 30, 2009)

hatakenojutsu said:


> guys here is mine
> 
> 
> 
> ...



cool


----------



## Candy (Jul 30, 2009)

I must admit... that is very good gif...


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 30, 2009)

nice job bro!!


----------



## KazeYama (Aug 2, 2009)

More to come if people have requests


----------



## Nightwish (Aug 2, 2009)

KazeYama said:


> More to come if people have requests



Damn you're fast

good work


----------



## Soichiro (Aug 2, 2009)

nice gifs


----------



## Dragonpiece (Aug 2, 2009)

KazeYama said:


> More to come if people have requests


Some more bath time gifs


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 2, 2009)

Really a good work bro


----------



## KazeYama (Aug 3, 2009)

Basically the full bath scene until Luffy drops in. 





Couple of Avatars I debated over using, when Boa is in her cute mode.


----------



## Soichiro (Aug 3, 2009)

KazeYama said:


> Basically the full bath scene until Luffy drops in.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



kinda good
i just noticed the sigs are all over the limit 1MB


----------



## KazeYama (Aug 4, 2009)

Soichiro said:


> kinda good
> i just noticed the sigs are all over the limit 1MB



I was making it for senior members but I guess I forgot that even senior members don't get more sig space. Anyway I made them all under 1 meg now so it should be ok. Only problem I had was the bath scene is too big no matter how much I tried cutting it so I had to split it into two. 

I'll leave the big one up if anyone still wants it for something else. 



Also a new AV for anyone who wants it


----------



## Berry (Aug 4, 2009)

KazeYama said:


> Also a new AV for anyone who wants it





Taking 

Cheer's Kazeyama.


----------



## Soichiro (Aug 4, 2009)

KazeYama said:


> I was making it for senior members but I guess I forgot that even senior members don't get more sig space. Anyway I made them all under 1 meg now so it should be ok. Only problem I had was the bath scene is too big no matter how much I tried cutting it so I had to split it into two.
> 
> I'll leave the big one up if anyone still wants it for something else.
> 
> ...




i see 
oi the avy is really great


----------



## Shoddragon (Aug 4, 2009)

someone make a gif that is a loop of luffy being owned by jet gatling gun on the tower wall.


----------



## Soichiro (Aug 5, 2009)

Shoddragon said:


> someone make a gif that is a loop of luffy being owned by jet gatling gun on the tower wall.



post youtube link i'll take it


----------



## jamjamstyle (Aug 7, 2009)

It's been a while on my mind but what programs do you guys use to make those awsome gifs?


----------



## Soichiro (Aug 7, 2009)

KMPlayer 
imageready


----------



## Berry (Aug 7, 2009)

Soichiro said:


> post youtube link i'll take it



You got it. 

Avatar 150 x 150


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]-GlfiEd2v2o[/YOUTUBE]




5:41 to 5:44

Crop closer to Luffy.

Cheers 

Edit - Border please!


----------



## Soichiro (Aug 7, 2009)

nah i forgot i can't do border -.-'
if you could ask Aeon to to do that


----------



## Shoddragon (Aug 7, 2009)

Soichiro said:


> post youtube link i'll take it



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aI9eOA-mzZg&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

basically just loop 27seconds-37 seconds ( right when Luffy starts yelling).


----------



## Aeon (Aug 8, 2009)

Berry said:


> You got it.
> 
> Avatar 150 x 150
> 
> ...







Shoddragon said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Berry (Aug 8, 2009)

Thank you very much. 

I need to spread some Rep.


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 8, 2009)

Nice gif, the first one of Luffy is weird but at the same time its cool


----------



## Shoddragon (Aug 8, 2009)

I love you


----------



## KohZa (Aug 9, 2009)

^awesome .is it from the newest episode?


----------



## Eunectes (Aug 9, 2009)

Could i use the 3rd gif luffy,s face is win.


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 9, 2009)

Awesome gifs, can I use this????


----------



## Harmonie (Aug 9, 2009)

I would really love it if somebody would make a GIF of the World Government flag burning.

Here's a video of what I'm talking about. It's at 0:47 - 0:52 where I'd really like it.

The episode is *284*, towards the beginning of it.

EDIT: Also I'd like it to be in avatar format. Like 100x100 and 120x120.


----------



## KazeYama (Aug 9, 2009)

People can use any of them they want. I just make them for fun and people can use any of them that they want.


----------



## Richyy321 (Aug 9, 2009)

luffy punching the cat ftw
im waiting for it :3


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Aug 9, 2009)

Tobi280 said:


> Could i use the 3rd gif luffy,s face is win.


Too late I've already taken it.


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Aug 9, 2009)

could someone make me a gif of sandersonia & marigold jumping down into the arena & transforming from the newest ep ?


----------



## HIPOD180 (Aug 10, 2009)

If I can use,
Can I?


----------



## Hand Banana (Aug 10, 2009)

Hate to ask. But if someone can make a sig for me episode 128 9:16-9:19


----------



## Richyy321 (Aug 10, 2009)

Aeon said:


> ]


im all over this one :ho


----------



## Shadow_Chaos (Aug 10, 2009)

XD Metronome.


----------



## HIPOD180 (Aug 11, 2009)

Can someone please make a gif a that panther getting curbstomped by Luffy?


----------



## HIPOD180 (Aug 11, 2009)

And thank you good sir.


----------



## Soichiro (Aug 11, 2009)

[/QUOTE]

could you make an avy of this one for me just lufys face at the end plesase


----------



## Soichiro (Aug 11, 2009)

could you make an avy of this one for me just lufys face at the end please

(wtf i didn't want double post )


----------



## Aeon (Aug 11, 2009)

Soichiro said:


> could you make an avy of this one for me just lufys face at the end please







> (wtf i didn't want double post )



There is a delete function, you know.


----------



## Soichiro (Aug 11, 2009)

Aeon said:


> There is a delete function, you know.



arigatou guzaimasu Aeon sama -bows-
eh i didn't know


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 11, 2009)

Oh bro those gifs are excellent and very very nice, damn someone take the panther gifs well can I use this???


----------



## Hand Banana (Aug 11, 2009)

Hand Banana said:


> Hate to ask. But if someone can make a sig for me episode 128 9:16-9:19



In case this was overlooked because it was at the bottom


----------



## Burrid (Aug 11, 2009)

Could I have these please mister pek


----------



## Dragonpiece (Aug 16, 2009)

No gifs yet, Aeon?


----------



## ArcticBlizzard (Aug 17, 2009)

Could someone make a gif of luffy doing haki? 
Thank you very much in advance, because it would be awesome.


----------



## KazeYama (Aug 17, 2009)

Feel free to use these if you want.


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 17, 2009)

KazeYama said:


> Feel free to use these if you want.



I wil take this


----------



## Richyy321 (Aug 17, 2009)

that last one kaze was epic looks better without the dbz noise


----------



## Candy (Aug 17, 2009)

luffy no haki said:


> I wil take this



Dude, post your old gifs that you have taken.


----------



## Soichiro (Aug 18, 2009)

KazeYama said:


> Feel free to use these if you want.



those are pretty good and not over the limit nice work


----------



## tungle726 (Aug 22, 2009)

where do u find those pictures? please help me. i want to make a animated gif too xD


----------



## tungle726 (Aug 22, 2009)

and how do u copy those .gif to ur computer xD


----------



## Soichiro (Aug 24, 2009)

feel free to use everyone










hope you guys like them


----------



## shyguy0383 (Aug 25, 2009)

Taking this one Aeon, thank you!


----------



## Dragonpiece (Aug 25, 2009)

Soichiro said:


> feel free to use everyone
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had the since monday and forgot to say "thanks!" lol!


----------



## Soichiro (Aug 26, 2009)

you're welcome


----------



## Berry (Aug 26, 2009)

So you can do border's now Soichiro?


----------



## Aeon (Aug 27, 2009)

Here's the gifs I had in my previous set.


----------



## Soichiro (Aug 27, 2009)

Berry said:


> So you can do border's now Soichiro?



lol yah 
and Aeon your pics are so epic


----------



## ositadima (Aug 27, 2009)

woooooooooooooooooooooooooooooow super coooooooooooooooooool the luffy one underneath the avatar is wicked do you guys make it


----------



## ositadima (Aug 27, 2009)

can one of you guys make me an avatar plz

luffy get puched on the head by nami


----------



## Soichiro (Aug 27, 2009)

ositadima said:


> can one of you guys make me an avatar plz
> 
> luffy get puched on the head by nami



wich episode ?


----------



## ositadima (Aug 27, 2009)

do be honest i cant remember ill pm you wen i find it

i cant find any but heres this one it wen apis cooks DOWNLOAD can you get ussop reaction


----------



## Soichiro (Aug 28, 2009)

from movie trailer ''Strong world''


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 28, 2009)

Soichiro said:


> from movie trailer ''Strong world''



wow Soichiro nice gifs can i use this??


----------



## Soichiro (Aug 28, 2009)

luffy no haki said:


> wow Soichiro nice gifs can i use this??



of course


----------



## ositadima (Aug 29, 2009)

i havent watched the movie yet but looking at the gifs it must be great


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 29, 2009)

its not out yet.


----------



## Eunectes (Aug 29, 2009)

Soichiro said:


> from movie trailer ''Strong world''
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Could i use the one where Luffy gets owned by the bear


----------



## KazeYama (Aug 30, 2009)

I couldn't find a good raw quality but I made these anyway since I love this episode so much. 











There are lots more great scenes I just did some basic stuff though.


----------



## Soichiro (Aug 30, 2009)

they are good
i might join and post some later


----------



## Eunectes (Aug 30, 2009)

KazeYama said:


> I couldn't find a good raw quality but I made these anyway since I love this episode so much.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



There good i love the one in your sign


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 30, 2009)

good gifs bro


----------



## KazeYama (Aug 30, 2009)

Messing around. Some more of the same although I edited it to make it seem funny instead of sad. Also Boa sisters were so cute as kids.


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 31, 2009)

KazeYama said:


> Messing around. Some more of the same although I edited it to make it seem funny instead of sad. Also Boa sisters were so cute as kids.


nice gifs kazeyama,good scenes


----------



## Soichiro (Sep 1, 2009)

love that one


----------



## KohZa (Sep 2, 2009)

KazeYama said:


> Messing around. Some more of the same although I edited it to make it seem funny instead of sad. Also Boa sisters were so cute as kids.


nicely done.i like the 3rd one the most .


----------



## Justice X (Sep 3, 2009)

Can someone give me a BB one to use?


----------



## Soichiro (Sep 3, 2009)

from  One Piece Movie 7

*Spoiler*: __ 




*avatars:*





*signatures:*


----------



## KohZa (Sep 3, 2009)

Aeon said:


> Here's the gifs I had in my previous set.


.can i use this?.


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 3, 2009)

Soichiro said:


> from  One Piece Movie 7



nice gifs soichiro, can i use this???

and this??


----------



## Soichiro (Sep 4, 2009)

sure take them


----------



## The royal wolf (Sep 5, 2009)

Can someone make the one where zoro dodges the bullet and tries to attack the Tenryuubito


----------



## ntherblast (Sep 6, 2009)

Hey guys could I make a request. The part where Zoro sucks up kumas red paw and he is screaming in pain.

It is episode 377 time>19:28


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 6, 2009)

The royal wolf said:


> Can someone make the one where zoro dodges the bullet and tries to attack the Tenryuubito


That one is in page 6 I guess


----------



## The royal wolf (Sep 6, 2009)

luffy no haki said:


> That one is in page 6 I guess



Yes , Thank you .. when I looked for it , it was blank


----------



## KazeYama (Sep 9, 2009)

I'm pissed because there is no HD raw getting posted on youtube with the release of funi crap stream. This means it is much harder to find a raw for making GIFs. I have one but I didn't feel like wasting the time converting a 300 meg file to the proper format just for a few gifs. 

Still if you can stand a few random chinese subs that seem less distracting than if I had used an english sub version feel free to use these. 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## MacGyver (Sep 9, 2009)

i need an avatar and sig, gifs xD plz, something with dragon would be fine =)


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 9, 2009)

KazeYama said:


> I'm pissed because there is no HD raw getting posted on youtube with the release of funi crap stream. This means it is much harder to find a raw for making GIFs. I have one but I didn't feel like wasting the time converting a 300 meg file to the proper format just for a few gifs.
> 
> Still if you can stand a few random chinese subs that seem less distracting than if I had used an english sub version feel free to use these.
> 
> ...


Nice gifs that of the shichibukai is awesome


----------



## Y (Sep 11, 2009)

Does anyone have a looping .gif of Ussop doing his Crocodile impression that I can use?


----------



## Eunectes (Sep 13, 2009)

Can someone make a gif out the scene where Luffy goes up Hancock,s dress.


----------



## KohZa (Sep 13, 2009)

nice gifs soichiro especially the shichibukai gif .


----------



## KazeYama (Sep 13, 2009)

Nice GIFs Soichiro. I made a few of like the two scenes you didn't cover.


----------



## Berry (Sep 13, 2009)

Nice Work everyone! 


I'll be taking this.

Cheers


----------



## Soichiro (Sep 14, 2009)

epic Aeon !!


----------



## ntherblast (Sep 14, 2009)

Umm can you guys tell me which programs you use to edit video files?


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 15, 2009)

oh yeah nice gifs as always Aeon and Soichiro


----------



## AeroNin (Sep 16, 2009)

can i use this one


----------



## KohZa (Sep 16, 2009)

awesome gifs soichiro .


----------



## Soichiro (Sep 17, 2009)

AeroNin said:


> can i use this one



sure go ahead


----------



## Princess1993 (Sep 18, 2009)

nice gifs ilove it ^^
thanks


----------



## Dillinger (Sep 19, 2009)

Mind if I take this last one?


----------



## Soichiro (Sep 19, 2009)

sure take it


----------



## Dillinger (Sep 19, 2009)

Soichiro said:


> sure take it



Any chance of an ava version of the middle one?


----------



## Soichiro (Sep 19, 2009)

Zebrahead said:


> Any chance of an ava version of the middle one?



is it ok like this ?


----------



## Dillinger (Sep 19, 2009)

Soichiro said:


> is it ok like this ?



Yeah, that's great! 

I'll rep ya, ty.


----------



## Kizaru (Sep 19, 2009)

Nice job on the gifs.


----------



## KazeYama (Sep 20, 2009)

Ep.418


*Spoiler*: __ 

























I only have part one of the raw for now. Expect Some SUPER Franky action tomorrow if I get time.


----------



## Soichiro (Sep 20, 2009)

your gifs are epic


----------



## valerian (Sep 20, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]7Wx-Nws2S8M[/YOUTUBE]

Could someone make me an avatar of Franky at 7:55 - 8:06.


----------



## Soichiro (Sep 20, 2009)

Cyborg Franky said:


> [YOUTUBE]7Wx-Nws2S8M[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Could someone make me an avatar of Franky at 7:55 - 8:06.


----------



## valerian (Sep 20, 2009)

Thanks.


----------



## Berry (Sep 20, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]yB20pq_eJqg[/YOUTUBE]

Could someone make me an avatar gif of the dog. 5:25-5:28 

Cheers


----------



## Soichiro (Sep 20, 2009)

Berry said:


> [YOUTUBE]yB20pq_eJqg[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Could someone make me an avatar gif of the dog. 5:25-5:28
> 
> Cheers



here you go


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 20, 2009)

Epic gifs Kazeyama!!!!


----------



## KazeYama (Sep 20, 2009)

418 Part 2

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Eunectes (Sep 20, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]SFGKBegsZSQ[/YOUTUBE]

Could someone make a gif out of 1:06-1:30.


----------



## Burrid (Sep 20, 2009)

KazeYama said:


> 418 Part 2
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



This one is awesome! 
I'll take this if you don't mind. I'll rep and credit you ofc.


----------



## KazeYama (Sep 20, 2009)

> Could someone make a gif out of 1:06-1:30.





People can use whatever they want. That is the reason why I make them.


----------



## Burrid (Sep 20, 2009)

Aw, I wish I had a Johnny Bravo gif where he is dancing the boogie, it looks just like franky.


----------



## SirCrocodileMr0 (Sep 20, 2009)

kazeyama pls make me a gif.^^
Hokage Statue

0:12- 0:18


----------



## zan (Sep 20, 2009)

KazeYama said:


> 418 Part 2
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


i call it!!!


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 20, 2009)

KazeYama said:


> 418 Part 2
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


Oh yeah nice gifs that of Franky is so funny!!! and I love the nami`s one ( in really I love all nami and luffy gifs)


----------



## Tenkar (Sep 20, 2009)

Here

Hii~ Can anyone make an avatar for me of Brook from the provided video? 
It's at 1:56-2:06 please~
Thank you!


----------



## Trick2 (Sep 20, 2009)

Kazeyama...I'm stealing this


----------



## Princess1993 (Sep 21, 2009)

*loool i like franky gifs 
thanks kazeyama*


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Sep 21, 2009)

I wil take this one Okay?


----------



## Soichiro (Sep 21, 2009)

good gifs in here kazeyama


----------



## Berry (Sep 21, 2009)

Soichiro said:


> here you go



Cheers.


----------



## Aeon (Sep 21, 2009)

Been too preoccupied to make gifs lately.


----------



## Soichiro (Sep 21, 2009)

i bet everyone is missing your gifs Aeon


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 23, 2009)

am using these for mah sig, lol but can't rep ya anymore


----------



## The Red Gil (Sep 23, 2009)

Soichiro May I request the scene where Ace yells "wait teach I've been looking for you" just where ace gets his attention and BlackBeard turns around please?


----------



## Soichiro (Sep 24, 2009)

dipset6 said:


> Soichiro May I request the scene where Ace yells "wait teach I've been looking for you" just where ace gets his attention and BlackBeard turns around please?



if you could find a youtube link of it i'll do it


----------



## The Red Gil (Sep 24, 2009)

Soichiro said:


> if you could find a youtube link of it i'll do it



Ok I'll pm it thanks!


----------



## Soichiro (Sep 26, 2009)

this thread seems like to be dead


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 26, 2009)

Soichiro said:


> this thread seems like to be dead


 Nice gifs bro and yeah it seems like people forget that this thread exist


----------



## Soichiro (Sep 27, 2009)

haha thanks xD ya seems like


----------



## Eunectes (Sep 27, 2009)

Soichiro said:


> haha thanks xD ya seems like
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __




Mind if i take the second one


----------



## Soichiro (Sep 27, 2009)

Eunectes said:


> [/SPOILER]
> 
> Mind if i take the second one



you guys don't need to ask
i'll post them for you all to use


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 27, 2009)

Soichiro said:


> haha thanks xD ya seems like


Oh yeah nice gifs as always bro


----------



## Shadow_Chaos (Sep 27, 2009)

KazeYama said:


> Ep.418
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Nami shower scene AND Bishounen Luffy!? Awesome gifs. 



luffy no haki said:


> Oh yeah nice gifs as always bro



Dude, do you happen to have the original (if there are any) pictures of the Fairy Tail girls at the beach that you have in your signature!? D8


----------



## Aeon (Sep 27, 2009)

I'll probably add some Sanji gifs later, if I don't forget.


----------



## Soichiro (Sep 27, 2009)

Aeon said:


> I'll probably add some Sanji gifs later, if I don't forget.



so epic stuffs are coming if you don't forget 

here some of chopper


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 27, 2009)

Oh yeah chopper gifs!!! and Aeon all we wait for your epic gifs so I hope you dont forget it please!!!


----------



## Soichiro (Sep 27, 2009)

luffy no haki said:


> Oh yeah chopper gifs!!! and Aeon all we wait for your epic gifs so dont forget it please!!!



let remind him that he has to post some then he won't


----------



## Soichiro (Sep 27, 2009)

lol this was the best scene in the episode 
epic set btw


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 27, 2009)

Soichiro said:


> lol this was the best scene in the episode
> epic set btw



yeah so funny and luffy is a heartbreaker guy


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 27, 2009)

Oh hell yeah epic gifs bro!!!!


----------



## Harmonie (Sep 27, 2009)

Aeon: Your GIFs are awesome.

I was wondering if you do requests? If so I'd really like Sanji running in front of the heart shaped sun in avatar size (100x100)


----------



## Soichiro (Sep 28, 2009)

incredible gifs Aeon


----------



## Roy (Sep 29, 2009)

A lot of great gifs here


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 29, 2009)

KazeYama said:


> Ep.418
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



gonna use the nami gifs, i already repped ya


----------



## KohZa (Sep 30, 2009)

Soichiro said:


> is it ok like this ?


mind if i take this?


----------



## Nimander (Oct 1, 2009)

I see y'all browsing the thread, and I'mma let you finish, but Aeon makes some of the best gifs of all time


----------



## KazeYama (Oct 4, 2009)

Made these quick. No Usopp since he sucks (j/k) He didn't really have any cool scenes though. To make up for it I ripped a couple from the preview. 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Eunectes (Oct 4, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]oCcfwo1WsIc[/YOUTUBE]



Can someone make a gif out of the part at 7:15-7:24.


----------



## Soichiro (Oct 4, 2009)

Eunectes said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kathutet (Oct 4, 2009)

Are there any Kizaru GIFs (avatars!)  I'm not up-to-date with the anime so I don't really know

Make it look good and I'll rep twice


----------



## Soichiro (Oct 4, 2009)

there are some a few page before


----------



## Eunectes (Oct 4, 2009)

Thank you


----------



## DarkKania (Oct 4, 2009)

Can Anyone Make this Gif smaller, it needs to be 200kb or less


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 4, 2009)

Oh yeah nice gifs Kazeyama and Soichiro
Darkkania: I guess I can resize it, let me try


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 4, 2009)

How it is, its the most tht I can do since I dont make gifs


----------



## DarkKania (Oct 5, 2009)

luffy no haki said:


> How it is, its the most tht I can do since I dont make gifs



it is a bit blurry but it's a good try since you don't make gifs


----------



## D I Z (Oct 7, 2009)

GUYS

THE GIFS DID NOT SHOW UP

CAN SOMEONE UPLOAD IT????


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Oct 7, 2009)

Uhm, what ? You can't see th ones posted here or can't you post them yourself ?


----------



## totalNightmare (Oct 9, 2009)

My first time doing gifs, but I made a set.


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 9, 2009)

really good bro


----------



## Soichiro (Oct 9, 2009)

totalNightmare said:


> My first time doing gifs, but I made a set.



nice


----------



## KohZa (Oct 10, 2009)

totalNightmare said:


> My first time doing gifs, but I made a set.


nice one for your first time .


----------



## Soichiro (Oct 11, 2009)

i didn't like that episode that much to be inspired to make any gifs but i got bored xD


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 11, 2009)

nice gifs bro


----------



## LucyXD94 (Oct 11, 2009)

yur bandwitch is fn exceeded!! xD LOl


----------



## zafion (Oct 12, 2009)

sorry, could you do a gif the shichibukai??? please
Japan wants Australia in the East Asian Union
7:12 to 7:22


----------



## Robin (Oct 13, 2009)

*subscribes*


----------



## Soichiro (Oct 13, 2009)

i've been extrem lazy to post some one piece gifs lately 
i hoped it changes with the next episode


----------



## Gentlecook (Oct 13, 2009)

Which anime is that in your sig?


----------



## DarkKania (Oct 14, 2009)

hey guys
can someone make a avatar gif or sig gif of this intro (boundz) and the time 1:15 till 1:18
much appriciated


----------



## zafion (Oct 14, 2009)

my first gif


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 14, 2009)

its too big, but its a nice one for your first time


----------



## Soichiro (Oct 14, 2009)

zafion said:


> sorry, could you do a gif the shichibukai??? please
> Link removed
> 7:12 to 7:22



this link isn't working



DarkKania said:


> hey guys
> can someone make a avatar gif or sig gif of this intro (Link removed) and the time 1:15 till 1:18
> much appriciated



i'll take this 



zafion said:


> my first gif



well is ok but the size


----------



## zafion (Oct 14, 2009)

better that way???


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 14, 2009)

yeah thats even better


----------



## Soichiro (Oct 14, 2009)

zafion said:


> better that way???



much better 
now you just need to work on the quality


----------



## KazeYama (Oct 14, 2009)

Sorry for not getting to this request sooner. Tried to make it decent quality but getting an entire scene in without losing quality is pretty hard. 

Bonus Smoker Hina GIF too.


----------



## Soichiro (Oct 14, 2009)

awesome kaze


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 14, 2009)

oh yeah I love the smoker Hina one its cool


----------



## SageMaster (Oct 15, 2009)

I would *GREATLY* appreciate if someone here posts a Crocodile GIF.


----------



## ntherblast (Oct 15, 2009)

Can someone do episode 309 from 11:58-12:02 Where luffy says no matter what.


----------



## DarkKania (Oct 15, 2009)

zafion said:


> better that way???



nice all the shichibukais together and also one of Ace
good job for the first time


----------



## Wanpisu (Oct 15, 2009)

Can anyone make a gif of this moments?

Link removed
8:08 - 8:10
and (again)
8:08 - 8:15


Your gifs are epic!


----------



## ntherblast (Oct 15, 2009)

What program do you guys use to make the gifs?


----------



## Soichiro (Oct 15, 2009)

ntherblast said:


> What program do you guys use to make the gifs?



i use KMPlayer


----------



## ntherblast (Oct 15, 2009)

Soichiro said:


> i use KMPlayer



What how? I can not find anywhere in kmplayer to edit videos like resize them and chop them into smaller parts.


----------



## Soichiro (Oct 15, 2009)

ntherblast said:


> What how? I can not find anywhere in kmplayer to edit videos like resize them and chop them into smaller parts.



for that i use Photoscape 
but the others use Photoshop > Imageready


----------



## ntherblast (Oct 15, 2009)

Soichiro said:


> for that i use Photoscape
> but the others use Photoshop > Imageready



So how do you turn the video file into images?


----------



## Wanpisu (Oct 15, 2009)

Sorry if this is a offtopic post, but...

How i take a frap screenshot in the KMP?


----------



## Soichiro (Oct 15, 2009)

ntherblast said:


> So how do you turn the video file into images?



if you want to know how to make gifs try this

Zaru



Wanpisu said:


> Can anyone make a gif of this moments?
> 
> this
> 8:08 - 8:10
> ...


----------



## Wanpisu (Oct 15, 2009)

THANKS!!

Reading how to make gifs ;D


----------



## ntherblast (Oct 15, 2009)

Soichiro said:


> if you want to know how to make gifs try this
> 
> Zaru



Thanks I will check it out.


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 15, 2009)

nice gifs bro and it looks so cool from you to give some tips to make gifs


----------



## Wanpisu (Oct 15, 2009)

My first gif ;D


----------



## Soichiro (Oct 16, 2009)

lol you learned fast
really good 
just try to keep them under 1mb if you want to post them here
1MB is the limit here


----------



## zafion (Oct 16, 2009)

Can anyone make a gif of this moment? appears nami

here
1:02 to 1:04


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 16, 2009)

*Hey Zafion I have requested that gif in the "Heeros gif request thread" you can take it , its in the page 151 but give the credit to Wolfdude who has made it and if its not there tell me to upload it*


----------



## Nuriel (Oct 16, 2009)

Does anyone have any senior avatar size boa gifs?  Reps of course for any takers.


----------



## Soichiro (Oct 16, 2009)

Nuriel said:


> Does anyone have any senior avatar size boa gifs?  Reps of course for any takers.


----------



## Nuriel (Oct 16, 2009)

Very nice.  Taking both will rep and credit when used.   I'll have to rep you once for now, then I'll get you a second time once I spread.


----------



## Candy (Oct 16, 2009)

sochiro, wheres your sig and avatar from


----------



## Soichiro (Oct 16, 2009)

i did those here to so if anyone wants them










Nuriel said:


> Very nice.  Taking both will rep and credit when used.   I'll have to rep you once for now, then I'll get you a second time once I spread.



thank you  i actually don't do them for rep or cred but thanks



Gol D. Roger said:


> sochiro, wheres your sig and avatar from



Princess Lover


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 16, 2009)

Oh funny gifs ya know, hancock has a great imagination


----------



## zafion (Oct 17, 2009)

Sig request
Size: Normal sized border
Link: *Click here to enlarge.*

Time: 1:00-1:04

Thanks(:


----------



## Soichiro (Oct 17, 2009)

zafion said:


> Sig request
> Size: Normal sized border
> Link:
> 
> ...



video isn't working i would do it anyways


----------



## zafion (Oct 17, 2009)

Soichiro said:


> video isn't working i would do it anyways



sorry I put it back
Link removed
thanks


----------



## Soichiro (Oct 17, 2009)

zafion said:


> sorry I put it back
> *HumanWine*
> thanks



here you go


----------



## zafion (Oct 17, 2009)

Soichiro said:


> here you go



thank you very much
very cool


----------



## ntherblast (Oct 18, 2009)

i tried that guide you showed me but it seems virtual dub only uses avi files so I got stuck


----------



## Nuriel (Oct 21, 2009)

Soichiro said:


> i did those here to so if anyone wants them



Since nobody else claimed it, I'm taking this one.


----------



## Soichiro (Oct 21, 2009)

go ahead


----------



## KohZa (Oct 21, 2009)

no gifs from the latest episode?


----------



## Soichiro (Oct 22, 2009)

i didn't know where to start with so i made this dragon set


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 22, 2009)

Oh nice Dragon set


----------



## Kishido (Oct 23, 2009)

Does someone have a animated gif of Sanji's Flamabge shot against Jabura?


----------



## Muah (Oct 23, 2009)

LOL to the max kishido!

I'll find you one just for all your hard work!


----------



## Muah (Oct 23, 2009)

Best I could find


----------



## Kishido (Oct 23, 2009)

Muah said:


> Best I could find



LOL hi there!

Thanks but I have this one... Damn -.-


----------



## Hand Banana (Oct 23, 2009)

Nuriel said:


> Since nobody else claimed it, I'm taking this one.



I took it.


----------



## Nuriel (Oct 23, 2009)

Hand Banana said:


> I took it.



Sorry, I had no way of knowing since you didn't post claiming it.  But, you can have it, I can't be selfish with Boa.


----------



## Ripcat (Oct 23, 2009)

Can someone tell me how you guys make gif images that are in this great of quality


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (Oct 24, 2009)

I am stealing this one it is just to epic.


----------



## Soichiro (Oct 24, 2009)

nice 



Ripcat said:


> Can someone tell me how you guys make gif images that are in this great of quality



the guys here use Photoshop for it


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 24, 2009)

Oh very good


----------



## Z (Oct 24, 2009)

Soichiro said:


> i didn't know where to start with so i made this dragon set



this is beautiful. i'm taking. i'll rep when i can.


----------



## Soichiro (Oct 24, 2009)

sure take it


----------



## Z (Oct 24, 2009)

Soichiro said:


> sure take it



Thank you. I can't rep at the moment though.


----------



## Soichiro (Oct 24, 2009)

it's fine don't need to rep


----------



## Burrid (Oct 26, 2009)

Any gif where luffy's eyes are different again


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 26, 2009)

yeah! cool funny gifs Soichiro!


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Oct 26, 2009)

Awesome, can i use it?


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Oct 26, 2009)

Any Crocodile ID cameo gifs ?


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (Oct 27, 2009)

What is with the lack of Buggy gifs from the new episode?

I would really want a gif I could put in my sig of where he gets cut down the middle.


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 27, 2009)

Oh nice gifs Soichiro


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (Oct 27, 2009)

OMG that is so cool thanks thanks thanks!


----------



## Eunectes (Oct 31, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]qZEyGRHU7mg&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]



Could someone make a gif out of 52-54 the part were Luffy and his crew are shooting with there guns
I wil rep + credit the person who makes it.


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 1, 2009)

Oh hell yeah so damn COOL gifs bro,


----------



## Wicked (Nov 1, 2009)

Can anybody make a gif where it shows what buggy df can do? It shows him in that circle and his parts are flying.


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (Nov 1, 2009)

Thanks alot for the Buggy gifs I will be using them for sure.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 1, 2009)

i kinda hate buggy's current color scheme in the anime compared to eariler on in the series.

I thought his hair was light blue.


----------



## Battouasi the Manslayer (Nov 1, 2009)

I am looking for some good Caimie gif's 
Could someone help please


----------



## valerian (Nov 1, 2009)

Could some remove the part where he get's his head cut off and make it into an avatar.


----------



## narutokungames (Nov 2, 2009)

More clown gifs pls  Thanks1


----------



## LuffyxZoroxChopper (Nov 6, 2009)

Could someone please help me make an avatar with all the One Piece characters in it? Thank you!


----------



## zafion (Nov 6, 2009)

from movie trailer, not improve the quality


----------



## Sahyks (Nov 6, 2009)

Those Buggy GIF's are great, would you mind if I use one?


----------



## Franky (Nov 8, 2009)

May I use those?

Actually, if you can, can you make an avatar outta the first part of that second GIF?

Unless you have some from the newer episode. Some Magellan perhaps?:ho


----------



## Savior (Nov 11, 2009)

Anyone trim this down for me with just luffy looking cool with his hair flowing at the end.


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 11, 2009)

Oh nice gifs bro


----------



## Nuriel (Nov 15, 2009)

Curious if anyone had any gifs from the new opening.


----------



## XMURADX (Nov 15, 2009)

Luffy running in the new opening at 1:22. Some one do it avatar 150x150.

+reps


----------



## Kakashi666 (Nov 15, 2009)

Hi, could someone create me a Sig Request from the new opening?

1:16-1:17

me


Thanks in advance!


----------



## KazeYama (Nov 15, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## KazeYama (Nov 15, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Soichiro (Nov 15, 2009)

nice nice


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Nov 15, 2009)

WB ava plz ?


----------



## Sahyks (Nov 15, 2009)

Do you mind if I use this one for my signature?


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 15, 2009)

Nice gifs from the new Op, can I use this???


----------



## valerian (Nov 15, 2009)

KazeYama said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Can I take this one?


----------



## Nuriel (Nov 15, 2009)

KazeYama said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Grabbing this one.  Awesome work.


----------



## Kakashi666 (Nov 16, 2009)

KazeYama said:


> *Spoiler*: __



really great, thanks


----------



## Franky (Nov 16, 2009)

Taking this.


----------



## Franky (Nov 16, 2009)

Fuck the other guy's (sorry), I want this! PLEASE!!!???


----------



## Soichiro (Nov 16, 2009)

don't fuck the others


----------



## Wanpisu (Nov 17, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 18, 2009)

nice gifs Wanpisu


----------



## Aleria (Nov 25, 2009)

Hi guys! I just wanted to ask how can your gifs have such high quality?


----------



## zoro_santoryu (Dec 1, 2009)

KazeYama said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Awesome!! Thanks


----------



## Blitzomaru (Dec 3, 2009)

I have a request.
Can somone make me an avatar gif from ep 161. At the end of the episode theres a part where Chopper gets confronted by one of the 4 priests pauses for a second, turns around and puts a whistle in his mouth and proceeds to make the funniest face I have ever seen. From the closeup of this face till the end of the 3 times they zoom in on him making the 'scared out of his fucking mind'. Anyone who could do this for me or point me to one already made will get eternal thanks and reps!


----------



## Mitarashi Anko (Dec 4, 2009)

I loffs this thread pek  It's like a flipping through a moving album of awesome One Piece moments!!


----------



## Battouasi the Manslayer (Dec 8, 2009)

Still no camie GiF's


----------



## Soichiro (Dec 8, 2009)

gear second is allways good


----------



## Wanpisu (Dec 8, 2009)

Awesome gifs!


----------



## Soichiro (Dec 8, 2009)

isn't the avatar cute pek


----------



## Red.Bird (Dec 8, 2009)

Anybody got some Buggy gifs?


----------



## Wanpisu (Dec 8, 2009)

I only have these


----------



## K (Dec 9, 2009)

*in this one, Aokiji was Luffy's pose inspiration*


----------



## K (Dec 9, 2009)

*what did you use to make those??*


----------



## Soichiro (Dec 10, 2009)

KaytheKid said:


> *in this one, Aokiji was Luffy's pose inspiration*



this one is cool


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 10, 2009)

The chibi luffy ava looks cool Soichiro bro, and the others are so nice as well


----------



## zoro_santoryu (Dec 13, 2009)

Soichiro said:


> gear second is allways good



 Awesome


----------



## E.Z.O (Dec 17, 2009)

From last ep


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 17, 2009)

nice gifs


----------



## Soichiro (Dec 18, 2009)




----------



## Eunectes (Dec 18, 2009)

The strong world one is fucking win
Could i use it?


----------



## Soichiro (Dec 18, 2009)

sure


----------



## Eunectes (Dec 18, 2009)

Thank you


----------



## Soichiro (Dec 20, 2009)

more strong world gifs


----------



## K (Dec 20, 2009)

*I got a few...*

*Luffy falling to Shiki* (*Strong World*)


*Luffy get a face-full of Aphasandra's Breasts*

*My Next Sig*

*Luffy K.O.'s a Celestial Dragon*


*Zoro's ShiShiSonSon on Kuma*


*Zoro tasting his newest katana.*


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 20, 2009)

Soichiro said:


> more strong world gifs


so cool soichiro bro, I will take the Luffys set if you dont mind


----------



## KohZa (Dec 21, 2009)

Soichiro said:


> more strong world gifs


will take this .


----------



## kyochi (Dec 22, 2009)

Waaah, so many cool .gifs.  


..Wish I could use one for an avatar. ;_;


----------



## Kizaru (Dec 22, 2009)

wow those strong world gifs are cool.

could i get a link to the trailer?


----------



## zoro_santoryu (Dec 25, 2009)

KaytheKid said:


> *I got a few...*
> 
> *Luffy falling to Shiki* (*Strong World*)
> 
> ...



CAnt see anything


----------



## kyochi (Dec 26, 2009)

Wow. 


Can I please, please have these two? ....Fuck, I'll go ahead and take them. >:]


----------



## K (Dec 27, 2009)

zoro_santoryu said:


> CAnt see anything


*
I'm totally done with Photobucket!!
TinyPic.com!!!
*
*Made this one for you Zoro santoryu....*


----------



## Soichiro (Dec 27, 2009)

Bon chan!!!


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 27, 2009)

awesome gifs bro


----------



## zoro_santoryu (Dec 27, 2009)

KaytheKid said:


> *
> I'm totally done with Photobucket!!
> TinyPic.com!!!
> *
> *Made this one for you Zoro santoryu....*



Thanks, your awesome


----------



## swordser2 (Dec 27, 2009)

These gifs are awesome!
I've made a couple my self was Cs4...But they're mostly of Katekyo Hitman Reborn. >< Like the one in my sig, made by me.


----------



## Franky (Dec 28, 2009)

Can someone make an avatar of Mr. 3's face when he first hears Mr. 2? Where he makes that hilarious sound?


----------



## Soichiro (Dec 28, 2009)

Franky said:


> Can someone make an avatar of Mr. 3's face when he first hears Mr. 2? Where he makes that hilarious sound?



i hope it's this cause he did lots of hillarius sounds


----------



## Michellism (Dec 28, 2009)

Soichiro said:


> isn't the avatar cute pek



 can I have please? pek


----------



## Soichiro (Dec 28, 2009)

sure


----------



## Michellism (Dec 28, 2009)

Soichiro said:


> sure



Hey Soichiro could you edit the Gif where Chibi Luffy ls flying through the air (The one I reserved) to fit under 100 KB. It won't move due to its size


----------



## Soichiro (Dec 28, 2009)

Michellism said:


> Hey Soichiro could you edit the Gif where Chibi Luffy ls flying through the air (The one I reserved) to fit under 100 KB. It won't move due to its size


----------



## Michellism (Dec 29, 2009)

Thanks hun, Wish I could rep you again


----------



## Burrid (Dec 29, 2009)

Soichiro said:


> i hope it's this cause he did lots of hillarius sounds



I don't think that is mr3 :amazed


----------



## swordser2 (Dec 29, 2009)

Lol who else wants to make a gif of Usopp getting licked by that plant ? >, I know I'am!


----------



## Franky (Dec 29, 2009)

No no no, the first part of Mr. 3, when him and Buggy are sitting there, he opens his mouth and he's all "HEEEEEEEE"... and he's shaking...

I'd post a video, but the ones I found are all off a lot at that part...


----------



## E.Z.O (Dec 30, 2009)




----------



## Phenomenonal Mist (Jan 1, 2010)

How long can a gif be i would like if someone could make one  plzX100000
Shroomsday
From 1:25 - 1:41


----------



## K (Jan 2, 2010)

Phenomenonal Mist said:


> How long can a gif be i would like if someone could make one  plzX100000
> *Doku Kurohara*
> From 1:25 - 1:41




*I got you...*


----------



## Dillinger (Jan 4, 2010)

150x200 avas of Kizaru, Law or Luffy shall be met with rep.


----------



## Wink (Jan 6, 2010)

someone can make for me some avas from this AMV?
this guy

ofcours ill give credit


----------



## Techno_Jutsu (Jan 6, 2010)

Blitzomaru said:


> Still wondering if some One Piece Fan could make this for me, or at least tell me the program used to make the high quality ones and I'll download... er  purchase it


This one?


----------



## Soichiro (Jan 8, 2010)

ssj Sanji


----------



## Shadow (Jan 9, 2010)

Both made by me first time so be nice


----------



## Kizaru (Jan 9, 2010)

What programs do you guys use to download youtube videos?


----------



## Wink (Jan 9, 2010)

Wink said:


> someone can make for me some avas from this AMV?
> *Lul*
> 
> ofcours ill give credit



well? someone can make for me? xD
or if you cant, can someone give me the prog for that with HQ?


----------



## Dagor (Jan 9, 2010)

Kizaru said:


> What programs do you guys use to download youtube videos?



I'm using DVDVideoSoft to download youtube videos.


----------



## Shadow (Jan 9, 2010)

I used keepvid


----------



## Lazy Redfox (Jan 11, 2010)

my guy from the one piece rp


Not Anime But please someone make the gif  Its from 1:26 - 1:30
 please!!!


----------



## Dillinger (Jan 11, 2010)

This is for OP gifs only, broski.


----------



## Soichiro (Jan 13, 2010)

Minotaurus


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jan 13, 2010)

Techno_Jutsu said:


> This one?



You friggin RAWK!


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 13, 2010)

Oh Nice gifs soichiro bro, the last one is so cool


----------



## Robin (Jan 14, 2010)

great gifs! is the episode out?  I thought no manga or anime for 2 weeks.


----------



## voodoodollmaster (Jan 14, 2010)

More Sadi-Chan please? Preferably short gifs that loop really well? ;w;


----------



## K (Jan 15, 2010)

_I've been sooo distracted by learning how to make transparency sets,_
*that i've forgotten about my GiF making ways.....*

Do you guys think I should go back to GiFS?


----------



## Lazy Redfox (Jan 17, 2010)

Can anyone make some gifs of the Thriller Bark episodes. Featuring the zombies plz


----------



## Robinchen92 (Jan 18, 2010)

huhu, 

can someone please make some gifs of enis lobby when the strawhat pirates are talking with robin or from the the death of the flying lamb?
that will be nice if someone make it


----------



## Techno_Jutsu (Jan 27, 2010)

Made this one for my sig:


----------



## Wanpisu (Jan 29, 2010)

HAHAH good one.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Jan 30, 2010)

Anyone could make a gif of Hannyabal geting serious after Mr. 3 abd Buggy atack his men when he wanted to let them go ?


----------



## Wink (Jan 31, 2010)

someone can make for me gifs with megglan "modes" (Love-Megglan, Angry-Megglan, Boo-Megglan and Dumb-Megglan). thank you


----------



## hibertansiyar (Jan 31, 2010)

Kizaru said:


> What programs do you guys use to download youtube videos?



(it's a little bit late but) you can also use realplayer's download option. but it's not going help your video's file type ^^ but you can play it on realmediaplayer.


----------



## Rakiyo (Feb 1, 2010)

Some free One Piece stuff, If taken Rep appreciated


----------



## KazumaShasisi (Feb 4, 2010)

[QUOTE = HEATAQUA; 17323873] ben Perona X3 i?in şirin gif [/ QUOTE gibi]

gifs are super and very nice


----------



## KazumaShasisi (Feb 4, 2010)

お元気ですか？ hey you;!!


----------



## KazumaShasisi (Feb 4, 2010)

私はジェットコースターのゲームをプレイしている英国は非常に良いプレーとなった


----------



## foolish (Feb 4, 2010)

Really awesome gifs in here. I'm new to this but I tried to do some on my own. More to follow and don't be too hard, it was my first gifs ever 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## foolish (Feb 4, 2010)

Here is some more, hope you like it:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 4, 2010)

Oh, good gifs Foolish


----------



## valerian (Feb 4, 2010)

Those avatars are far too big.


----------



## Vat Hayato (Feb 4, 2010)

Nice gifs.


----------



## Glossy Eye Surprise (Feb 5, 2010)

goodwork on those gifs


----------



## foolish (Feb 5, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Those avatars are far too big.



you mean file size or resoultion? i also figured out, that file size is kinda big, but i got some problem with photoshop atm so i can't load all kind of .avi's. i have to render them as uncompressed, what's rly bad for the file size. i'll try to find a way reducing this.


----------



## Xanxus (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## foolish (Feb 5, 2010)

Ok, I made some more and tried to keep them smaller this time.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Soda (Feb 6, 2010)

Okay, I've looked for FOREVER for this gif...I am surprised I can't find it ;_;
Episode 278 the part where Robin says I WANT TO LIVE! It's one of the best scenes in One Piece! D: If someone has it or is maybe willing to make it...Here is the youtube video if it helps...3:13-3:25 or 3:29 preferably. If that's too long...3:22-3:25...

Please I will love you forever!


----------



## SpaRkz0r (Feb 7, 2010)

Sorry i'm a noob in making gif . but i wanna start learning to make my own ones...  Please could you tell me a way to start or something ?  plz


----------



## foolish (Feb 7, 2010)

Soda said:


> Okay, I've looked for FOREVER for this gif...I am surprised I can't find it ;_;
> Episode 278 the part where Robin says I WANT TO LIVE! It's one of the best scenes in One Piece! D: If someone has it or is maybe willing to make it...Here is the youtube video if it helps...3:13-3:25 or 3:29 preferably. If that's too long...3:22-3:25...
> 
> Please I will love you forever!



I tried it, but the file became kinda big.


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 7, 2010)

cool gifs guys


----------



## foolish (Feb 8, 2010)

Some of the newest EP 437


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## foolish (Feb 8, 2010)

+ these two since I can only put 10 pics per post


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Harlita (Feb 10, 2010)

ALRIGHT THAT IS IT!!! I AM GOING TO ASK HERE!!! Because I'm sure ONE of you guys has it.

There is a gif out there, JINK used to use it as his avatar.  It's from one of the early episodes or openings.  Luffy is in his red shirt/ blue pants outfit.  He's standing atop a domed roof that overlooks a town.  And he's just dancing. He claps his hands and swings his arms about a couple of times. The shot pans out and around him and the gif is just looped on that.

I have looked, FOR MONTHS now. I finally decided to ask in the LUFFY FC and they pointed me to this thread to ask.

Any of you guys know what I'm talking about?  In all your folders of Luffy gifs, do you see the one?

If any of you have been around long enough to remember, we actually had a thread dedicated to this gif and how awesome it was if you played "SEXYBACK" by Justin Timberlake while watching it loop.

I've got pretty decent rep, which I'm willing to hit you up with if you can help.  And my undying love, of course.


----------



## valerian (Feb 10, 2010)

Is this what you're talking about? *Starts at 3:54*


----------



## Harlita (Feb 10, 2010)

OH MY FUCKING GOD!! YES!@!! THANK YOU!!! It's that part, right there!!!  It was a looped gif made from that, over and over - most likely from the RAW since there was no subtitles on it.

You think if I grabbed that in RAW, one of you guys could make that gif for me again?  it was sheer genius when played to SEXYBACK and everytime I hear that freaking song, i see luffy dancing on that roof!!!



I LOVE YOU!!!!!!!!


----------



## foolish (Feb 10, 2010)

I just made this, is it what you were looking for?


----------



## Harlita (Feb 10, 2010)

YEs!!!!!!!!!!!!!! That's it!!!!!!! Consider this request completed!!! Reps given to all those who helped, both here and in the Luffy FC. 

You guys are awesome.  Now.. where is my SEXYBACK track. I can now die happy.


----------



## luckylook (Feb 11, 2010)

hi.i would appreciate if someone can  make a .gif 120x120 of luffy in episode 436 at the time 9:15?? thx guys from now.


----------



## Sito (Feb 11, 2010)

Nice gifs foolish and soi


----------



## tzeik (Feb 12, 2010)

hi...can anyone make me a gif of blackbeard ???


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 13, 2010)

Very good gifs from the last ep. Foolish


----------



## foolish (Feb 14, 2010)

luffy no haki said:


> Very good gifs from the last ep. Foolish



thanks, I'm gonna make some of 438 later today.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Feb 14, 2010)

Someone should make some gifts of Iva from episode 438


----------



## foolish (Feb 14, 2010)

Edward Newgate said:


> Someone should make some gifts of Iva from episode 438



I'll do it right after I found some nice RAW Dl for 438


----------



## foolish (Feb 14, 2010)

Here my 438 gifs:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## foolish (Feb 14, 2010)

And 2 more: (tripplepost yeah!)


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kizaru (Feb 14, 2010)

foolish said:


> And 2 more: (tripplepost yeah!)
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Oh yeah what a sexy beast.


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 14, 2010)

yeah!!! cool gifs


----------



## Heleth (Feb 15, 2010)

hey everyone, can someone help me? I'm searching like crazy for a gif from episode 095. The part where Firefist Ace jumps above the baroque works ships and lands on his tiny boat?. I would be so grateful if someone could help me.


----------



## valerian (Feb 15, 2010)

Could someone make me a Ivankov avatar please.


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (Feb 16, 2010)

Is there anyways someone can make the Gif where Buggy uses the Muggy Ball preferably as a sig??


----------



## legato666 (Feb 20, 2010)

Hi, I'm new here, but I'm gonna ask anyway.
Is there anyone who can make me a Smoker gif? 150*150 would be great!


----------



## Soichiro (Feb 23, 2010)

this just need to be done this thread needs more of this


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 23, 2010)

nice gifs bro!!


----------



## foolish (Feb 23, 2010)

Some 439 gifs: 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Soda (Feb 24, 2010)

foolish said:


> Some 439 gifs:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Can I use one of these? PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE. I'll give credit and everything! They are so amazing.


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (Feb 24, 2010)

Can I use this one please?


----------



## foolish (Feb 24, 2010)

Soda said:


> Can I use one of these? PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE. I'll give credit and everything! They are so amazing.





BuggytheYonkou said:


> Can I use this one please?



Sure. Nice that you like it


----------



## K (Feb 28, 2010)

Soichiro said:


> this just need to be done this thread needs more of this



Just wait until the _real_ AceXLuffy fans come across this..


----------



## Random Nobody (Mar 3, 2010)

Hey foolish, do you do requests?


----------



## foolish (Mar 3, 2010)

Random Nobody said:


> Hey foolish, do you do requests?


Sure, if you tell me what you want 

---

Here my newest gif from Ep 440:
(I didn't make more of this episode coz imo there were no more gif-worth scenes this time)


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Random Nobody (Mar 3, 2010)

Cool, I was thinking of an avatar from episode 438 with the scene at about 15:38 to 15:40 (basically the Nami fanservice).

Also if you don't mind I was kinda hoping for a sig from the new opening showing off all the animated colorspreads (I think that one was about 1:15 to 1:20 minutes into it, but I can't remember for sure).


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (Mar 3, 2010)

Hey Foolish if your doing requests anyway I can get a Coby Avatar?


----------



## foolish (Mar 4, 2010)

Random Nobody said:


> Cool, I was thinking of an avatar from episode 438 with the scene at about 15:38 to 15:40 (basically the Nami fanservice).
> 
> Also if you don't mind I was kinda hoping for a sig from the new opening showing off all the animated colorspreads (I think that one was about 1:15 to 1:20 minutes into it, but I can't remember for sure).



That might be no problem, I'll see what I can do later 



BuggytheYonkou said:


> Hey Foolish if your doing requests anyway I can get a Coby Avatar?



You have any special scene or something in mind? Otherwise I just try  some random coby avatar later and you check, if you like it


----------



## foolish (Mar 4, 2010)

@ Random Nobody:

It wasn't exactly 15:38 to 15:40 on my vid, but I thought it was the scene you meant


And I don't really know which scene you mean in the new opening, so could you tell me the time from this vid:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C_p9nj4gY4s[/YOUTUBE]

---

@ BuggytheYonkou

I didn't find many scenes with coby, so I only made this:


----------



## Battouasi the Manslayer (Mar 4, 2010)

still no Caime pics


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 4, 2010)

foolish said:


> Sure, if you tell me what you want
> 
> ---
> 
> ...



Could you make this into a 150x150 for avatar?


----------



## foolish (Mar 4, 2010)

Black Wraith said:


> Could you make this into a 150x150 for avatar?





But I dunno if this is too big file size for an avatar since it contains a 15sec scene.


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (Mar 4, 2010)

foolish said:


> @ Random Nobody:
> 
> It wasn't exactly 15:38 to 15:40 on my vid, but I thought it was the scene you meant
> 
> ...




Awesome thanks so so so much.


----------



## Random Nobody (Mar 4, 2010)

foolish said:


> @ Random Nobody:
> 
> It wasn't exactly 15:38 to 15:40 on my vid, but I thought it was the scene you meant
> 
> ...



Thanks that's exactly what I wanted.

As for the sig on that video its the scene at 1:17 to 1:22


----------



## foolish (Mar 4, 2010)

Random Nobody said:


> Thanks that's exactly what I wanted.
> 
> As for the sig on that video its the scene at 1:17 to 1:22





Hope you like it


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 4, 2010)

foolish said:


> But I dunno if this is too big file size for an avatar since it contains a 15sec scene.



It's not moving

Well it was worth a try.


----------



## Random Nobody (Mar 4, 2010)

foolish said:


> Hope you like it



It's perfect thanks.


----------



## K (Mar 4, 2010)

Nice gifs guys. 
I think I'm gonna get back into making OP Gifs when something badass happens.


----------



## Soichiro (Mar 8, 2010)

actually i wanted those for my sig but then didn't want to so i post them here
they are from the old episodes but who cares .

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sogeking (Mar 8, 2010)

I was wondering if someone could help me out, I'm trying to get a gif of Lucci fighting Luffy.

I was hoping for this scene in particular, 1:59-2:06 of 
*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bZ5V_C00mXs[/YOUTUBE]


.

if that's not cool, thanks anyway... ;D


----------



## Soichiro (Mar 11, 2010)

Sogeking said:


> I was wondering if someone could help me out, I'm trying to get a gif of Lucci fighting Luffy.
> 
> I was hoping for this scene in particular, 1:59-2:06 of
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



it's not availabe where i live .


----------



## foolish (Mar 12, 2010)

Soichiro said:


> it's not availabe where i live .



here neither :x OH WAIT! You're from germany too! 

Also I'm still going to post some 441 gifs later today or tomorrow


----------



## foolish (Mar 13, 2010)

My Episode 441 gifs:


----------



## Soichiro (Mar 13, 2010)

awesome gifs


----------



## valerian (Mar 13, 2010)

I get dibs on the Crocodile avtarrs.


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 13, 2010)

Cool gifs foolish


----------



## Soichiro (Mar 14, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> I get dibs on the Crocodile avtarrs.


----------



## valerian (Mar 14, 2010)

Well aren't you the best. pek


----------



## foolish (Mar 14, 2010)

very nice gifs Soichiro, btw are those animated .jpg's or is my firefox displaying it wrong?


----------



## Soichiro (Mar 14, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Well aren't you the best. pek



thank you but the best is *Aeon* sama and always will 



foolish said:


> very nice gifs Soichiro, btw are those animated .jpg's or is my firefox displaying it wrong?



my firefox  do that to sometimes and they are gifs type
btw you should post some of your gifs to


----------



## foolish (Mar 14, 2010)

Soichiro said:


> my firefox  do that to sometimes and they are gifs type
> btw you should post some of your gifs to



I haven't watched 442, nor did I make gifs yet. Let's see if there are some gif-worth scenes left, that you haven't already made


----------



## K (Mar 14, 2010)

I'm finishing up some Croc gifs.
And the loops look awesome..


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 14, 2010)

Hancock gifs.

Must have cool Hancock gifs.

 Scenes where she was badass, please. Soloing Marines, loling@ Momonga's efforts, etc.


----------



## K (Mar 14, 2010)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Hancock gifs.
> 
> Must have cool Hancock gifs.
> 
> Scenes where she was badass, please. Soloing Marines, loling@ Momonga's efforts, etc.



You might have to wait a few episodes.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 14, 2010)

Is that when what I think happens happens?


----------



## Sahyks (Mar 14, 2010)

Could I use that Croc gif?


----------



## K (Mar 15, 2010)

sure but the avy is a senior size.


----------



## perman07 (Mar 17, 2010)

So, I'm sure this question has been asked plenty of times before, but how exactly do you make gifs from a video?


----------



## Odoriko (Mar 20, 2010)

Very cool gifs guys/


----------



## Soichiro (Mar 20, 2010)

perman07 said:


> So, I'm sure this question has been asked plenty of times before, but how exactly do you make gifs from a video?



*photoscape or photoshop (imageready) + KMPlayer*


----------



## ღMomoღ (Mar 22, 2010)

wow,they are so good^^


----------



## SageMaster (Mar 22, 2010)

Can I use one of these?


----------



## K (Mar 28, 2010)

Black fade instead.


----------



## K (Mar 29, 2010)

ccccccccc'mooooooooooon!
Nobody besides me?!?!


----------



## hibertansiyar (Mar 30, 2010)

cool, thanks guys for sharing these .gif's. well i want to do somethings but really i'm not skillfull when it comes to photoshop etc.. 
i'm gonna use one or two of these. ^^"


----------



## Soichiro (Mar 30, 2010)

i might join later today but seriusly no request? what on earth happend .


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (Mar 30, 2010)

Is there any way someone can make a Muggy Ball gif?


----------



## legato666 (Mar 31, 2010)

Made my request a long time ago, but no answer...

[I asked for a Smoker gif avatar, 120*120 / 150*]

Thank you!!

[edit]

A gif avatar of Sir Crocodile smoking a sigar is also good!


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 1, 2010)

Gifs of Hancock talking to Ace/Magellan?

Senior Avy and Sig size. Will rep upon receival.


----------



## K (Apr 1, 2010)

I actually had that gif but I deleted it.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 2, 2010)

......


----------



## legato666 (Apr 3, 2010)

...

>_>

<_<

^_^

Please make me a smoker ava/sig combo.
Will rep upon receival.

Thank you


----------



## K (Apr 3, 2010)

you don't even have the rep powa


----------



## legato666 (Apr 3, 2010)

Still it was worth a try... =p

I CAN give you credit and thanks though ^^


----------



## Soichiro (Apr 4, 2010)

i just post gifs of the last 3 episodes i don't save them all .


----------



## K (Apr 4, 2010)

I'm working on One Piece 445 GIFs.
This afternoon.


----------



## Soichiro (Apr 4, 2010)

cool ,should i help you out Kay?


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Apr 4, 2010)

I so wish someone would post some Onigumo gifs .

And I warn anyone itching to post clips of Inuyasha


----------



## K (Apr 4, 2010)

Soichiro said:


> cool ,should i help you out Kay?



hell yeah! lol


----------



## K (Apr 4, 2010)

I only did 3rd Gear Luffy and Female Ivankov.
*Seniors Only.*_ Sorry Juniors_



(I forgot to border this)


----------



## K (Apr 4, 2010)

Border/match to avy above.

Buggy Bonus


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Apr 4, 2010)

Oh my god . In Oda's hands Female Ivankov looked sorta cute , but this.....my god .


----------



## legato666 (Apr 4, 2010)

Can I use the Buggy bonus^^


----------



## K (Apr 4, 2010)

it isn't your avatar size


----------



## legato666 (Apr 4, 2010)

I see. that's too bad... What can I do to change that?


----------



## Blitzomaru (Apr 5, 2010)

Techno_Jutsu said:


> This one?



Thanks for makin this one for me a while ago Techno.

Hate to be a pain but could you or someone make it smaller so I can use it as my Avvy? Reps for any help!


----------



## K (Apr 6, 2010)

Blitzomaru said:


> Thanks for makin this one for me a while ago Techno.
> 
> Hate to be a pain but could you or someone make it smaller so I can use it as my Avvy? Reps for any help!



Gimme the video link and I'll do it.


----------



## Adoamros (Apr 7, 2010)

*Garp Gif*

i would like a garp gif of him eating a dounut but i forget the episode


----------



## Soichiro (Apr 7, 2010)

Adoamros said:


> i would like a garp gif of him eating a dounut but i forget the episode



don't know if you mean this part but it's the only part i got


----------



## valerian (Apr 7, 2010)

Wasn't it when we first saw him?


----------



## K (Apr 7, 2010)

No                      .


----------



## Adoamros (Apr 7, 2010)

could i get a gif for my avatar of garp him eating with his mouth open?


----------



## Adoamros (Apr 7, 2010)

Kay said:


> Gimme the video link and I'll do it.



Link removed

its on 0.50 sec i want to use it as well lol, but could u skip out teh face at the start so its just chopper using whistle?, avatar form to ill rep u lots


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 8, 2010)

Any one have gifs of Hancock talking to Ace? I went through all the pages and didn't see anything.


----------



## Kishido (Apr 8, 2010)

Do someone have cool Sanji's gif while doing the final flamabge shot against Jabura?


----------



## foolish (Apr 8, 2010)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Any one have gifs of Hancock talking to Ace? I went through all the pages and didn't see anything.





That's what I did for now. I know there was another episode with the flashback to what Hancock rly was telling to Ace, but I couldn't find it. I might post another when I found.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 8, 2010)

Repped. Do you think you could make a 150 x 150 avy of when the camera is drifting across to show her and Ace, up until  it zooms up on Hancock's face sideways?

Sorry if you don't understand that; I need to articulate that part better.


----------



## foolish (Apr 8, 2010)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Repped. Do you think you could make a 150 x 150 avy of when the camera is drifting across to show her and Ace, up until  it zooms up on Hancock's face sideways?
> 
> Sorry if you don't understand that; I need to articulate that part better.



Well, I'm not quite sure, so I just tried one. If it's not what you meant, just tell me and I'll do another. Oh and also I have no idea what the maximum filesize for senior avy's is. So I can change that too, if it's too big.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 8, 2010)

This is exactly what I wanted. Thank you very much.  I'll be sure to rep you for that too, as well as credit you whenever I wear them.


----------



## K (Apr 8, 2010)

foolish said:


> Well, I'm not quite sure, so I just tried one. If it's not what you meant, just tell me and I'll do another. Oh and also I have no idea what the maximum filesize for senior avy's is. So I can change that too, if it's too big.



The maximum size for seniors are 341.8 KB


----------



## Kishido (Apr 9, 2010)

No Flambe Shot against Jabura gif for me


----------



## legato666 (Apr 10, 2010)

Smoker Jr sized avy please ^^


----------



## Enigma (Apr 11, 2010)

Hello guys! I just learned how to make gifs yesterday so I decided to make some of this week's episode!


----------



## Enigma (Apr 11, 2010)

Now for some humorous gifs:






Hope you like them!


----------



## Soichiro (Apr 11, 2010)

nice gifs i didn't get the time to chek wich gifs were already posted here so sorry if i did the same as you


----------



## K (Apr 11, 2010)

Sets.














Buggy Bonus.


----------



## Darth (Apr 11, 2010)

Kay said:


> I only did 3rd Gear Luffy and Female Ivankov.
> *Seniors Only.*_ Sorry Juniors_



Can I have this?

There wouldn't by any chance be a Shanks gif/Ava lying around would there?


----------



## valerian (Apr 11, 2010)

Kay said:


> Sets.



Who the hell is that?


----------



## firefist (Apr 11, 2010)

did they finally include a filler character to id?


----------



## K (Apr 11, 2010)

Darth said:


> Can I have this?
> 
> There wouldn't by any chance be a Shanks gif/Ava lying around would there?



You can use it. Rep though.
I doubt you'll find a nice Shanks one here.



Jotaro Kujo said:


> Who the hell is that?



Some 50,000,000 beri pirate, I forgot the name though.



Firefist said:


> did they finally include a filler character to id?



Hannyabel backstory.


----------



## Darth (Apr 11, 2010)

Kay said:


> You can use it. Rep though.
> I doubt you'll find a nice Shanks one here.



Thanks. 

That's a shame though. I've been looking for a good Shanks gif to use for and ava for quite awhile.

I'll keep looking though.


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 11, 2010)

Oh very cool gifs guys


----------



## Enigma (Apr 11, 2010)

Okay I sped up one of the gifs. Is it alright speed now?


----------



## Kishido (Apr 12, 2010)

Soichiro said:


> actually i wanted those for my sig but then didn't want to so i post them here
> they are from the old episodes but who cares .
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Dear Soichiro could yoe PLEASE really PLAESE make an GIf from Sanji's Flambage shot against Jabura as well. PLEASEEEE


----------



## Enigma (Apr 12, 2010)

I re-uploaded the Hannyabal entrance with more speed.


----------



## K (Apr 12, 2010)

~*Enigma*~ said:


> I re-uploaded the Hannyabal entrance with more speed.



just a tad too fast.


----------



## Enigma (Apr 12, 2010)

Sorry. I doubled the speed this time.




I also made this. Forgive the subtitles. I couldn't be bothered to look for a raw copy.


----------



## K (Apr 12, 2010)

there you go!


----------



## Enigma (Apr 13, 2010)

Made some from the Strong World trailer.

Senior Avy


----------



## Enigma (Apr 13, 2010)

KiShiDo said:


> Dear Soichiro could yoe PLEASE really PLAESE make an GIf from Sanji's Flambage shot against Jabura as well. PLEASEEEE



Sorry I'm not Soichiro, but I saw that he hasn't done it yet. So I took the privilege of doing it for you.



Hope you like it!


----------



## AnimeGirli (Apr 14, 2010)

~*Enigma*~ said:


> Hello guys! I just learned how to make gifs yesterday so I decided to make some of this week's episode!




this Gifs don't go


----------



## Kishido (Apr 14, 2010)

~*Enigma*~ said:


> Sorry I'm not Soichiro, but I saw that he hasn't done it yet. So I took the privilege of doing it for you.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you like it!



Thank you very much 

even if it isn't as good in quality as the one I have in my sig... But still. THANK YOU!!!

+ reps


----------



## Helixals (Apr 14, 2010)

Cool gifs all ^^


----------



## Enigma (Apr 14, 2010)

KiShiDo said:


> Thank you very much
> 
> even if it isn't as good in quality as the one I have in my sig... But still. THANK YOU!!!
> 
> + reps



Thank you. And I'm sorry about the quality. I got the video from youtube and you know how some vids are. 



AnimeGirli said:


> this Gifs don't go



Yeah sorry about that. Photobucket was being stupid. I'll try to reupload them in Tinypic.


----------



## Kishido (Apr 14, 2010)

~*Enigma*~ said:


> Thank you. And I'm sorry about the quality. I got the video from youtube and you know how some vids are.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah sorry about that. Photobucket was being stupid. I'll try to reupload them in Tinypic.



Yeah i know but I'm still glas as hell for that one. Thank you


----------



## Enigma (Apr 14, 2010)

^Thanks man. I appreciate it.

Made some from Movie 9.


----------



## K (Apr 14, 2010)

those are nice.
but that 2nd one is much too large.

did you use KMPlayer for those?


----------



## Enigma (Apr 14, 2010)

Yeah, it is too large. I tried to make the file as small as I possible could. I reduced the colors, deleted every other frame, etc. But I just can't make it small enough.

I really want to use KMPlayer. It would be much easier for me, but I am so confused. Capturing frames is harder than on VirtualDub. I've been looking for a guide, but I can't seem to find one. Would you happen to know anything that could help me?


----------



## Enigma (Apr 14, 2010)

Here's another one from Movie 9.


----------



## Soichiro (Apr 15, 2010)

some old gifs i found on my TP + sanji's flambage


----------



## Kishido (Apr 15, 2010)

Thank you you two. You are awesome


----------



## Enigma (Apr 15, 2010)

Me and Soichiro?


----------



## Kishido (Apr 15, 2010)

~*Enigma*~ said:


> Me and Soichiro?



Yep both of you


----------



## Enigma (Apr 15, 2010)

KiShiDo said:


> Yep both of you



Thanks bro. But he's much better than I am. I just started doing this last weekend.


----------



## Kishido (Apr 15, 2010)

~*Enigma*~ said:


> Thanks bro. But he's much better than I am. I just started doing this last weekend.



Keep on going. You only can become better with the time


----------



## K (Apr 15, 2010)

~*Enigma*~ said:


> Thanks bro. But he's much better than I am. I just started doing this last weekend.



may the force be with you, my son.


----------



## Enigma (Apr 15, 2010)

^Thank you! I appreciate it.

I made some more.


----------



## AnimeGirli (Apr 16, 2010)

Can anyone make a gif of Sanji on which he has this heart eyes?


----------



## totalNightmare (Apr 16, 2010)

Poor Hanny.


----------



## Evilsj (Apr 17, 2010)

Quick question. How do you guys make the gif fade in and out like that? I'm working on a gif right now, but I can't seem to figure that part out.


----------



## Enigma (Apr 17, 2010)

Evilsj said:


> Quick question. How do you guys make the gif fade in and out like that? I'm working on a gif right now, but I can't seem to figure that part out.



If you're working in Imageready or Photoshop, click the button to the right of the "Next Frame" button. That's the tween button. Select how many frames you want to fade in "Frames to Add". And then Tween with: First Frame.


----------



## Evilsj (Apr 17, 2010)

Bah, forget the fade. This works just fine.



First Gif made with Photoshop too. Cut the Blueno parts out except for the end to keep the size down. Besides, I wanted it to focus on the attack anyway.


----------



## Enigma (Apr 17, 2010)

It's a bit too big. It should be under 1mb to be used.


----------



## Ripcat (Apr 17, 2010)

can someone make a simple video guide on making gifs?


----------



## K (Apr 17, 2010)

I'm making an shit-ton of 447 Gifs tomorrow morning.


----------



## Enigma (Apr 17, 2010)

Kay said:


> I'm making an shit-ton of 447 Gifs tomorrow morning.



So am I bro, so am I.


----------



## Evilsj (Apr 17, 2010)

Any tips on cutting down the size? I can't really make it much smaller, but even cutting out Blueno at the end only gets it down from 2.80 MB to 2.60 MB. I can't really cut out much more without taking away from the feel of the scene.


----------



## K (Apr 17, 2010)

You're capturing too many frames per second.
You need another Frame capturer.
I suggest _KMPlayer_.


----------



## Enigma (Apr 17, 2010)

Evilsj said:


> Any tips on cutting down the size? I can't really make it much smaller, but even cutting out Blueno at the end only gets it down from 2.80 MB to 2.60 MB. I can't really cut out much more without taking away from the feel of the scene.



For gifs too big, I usually delete every other frame and then double the speed of each frame. And you can also reduce the colors which take off some memory.


----------



## Enigma (Apr 18, 2010)

Finally! The time has come for 447 gifs!

















Hope you guys like them!


----------



## E.Z.O (Apr 18, 2010)

(please credit if you are using )


----------



## AnimeGirli (Apr 18, 2010)

AnimeGirli said:


> Can anyone make a gif of Sanji on which he has this heart eyes?



pleeeeeaaaaaaaaaaassssssssseeeeeee


----------



## foolish (Apr 18, 2010)

Evilsj said:


> Any tips on cutting down the size? I can't really make it much smaller, but even cutting out Blueno at the end only gets it down from 2.80 MB to 2.60 MB. I can't really cut out much more without taking away from the feel of the scene.



I dunno which way of making gifs you're using, there are a lot. If you import the video files directly to Photoshop you can just reduce fps size to sth like 6-10 in document settings there. That's usually enaugh to keep it below 1MB. If you're working with capturing frames and loading them in some photoediting programm then, well as Kay and Enigma said, capture a lot less. Something like 25fps is like totally not needed for an animated gif.

Also there is another option you might be able to use, if you have Photoshop. Called Lossy, if you don't put it to high (between 1-20 usually doesn't decrease quality too much) you can get rid of some more file size easily too.


----------



## K (Apr 18, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _10 Gifs; Heavy Imagery_


----------



## K (Apr 18, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Last 3 Gifs_ 







This one kinda scares me


----------



## K (Apr 18, 2010)

E.Z.O said:


> (please credit if you are using )



these 4 gifs are much to large in memory, to be used on NF.
I advice that this is only for display.


----------



## Bluebeard (Apr 18, 2010)

Hope you don't mind if I use this


----------



## Enigma (Apr 18, 2010)

Bluebeard said:


> Hope you don't mind if I use this



Yep, just don't forget to rep and credit.


----------



## K (Apr 18, 2010)

Bump.


----------



## legato666 (Apr 22, 2010)

Still no smoker sig ava... Just say you're not gonna do it.


----------



## K (Apr 25, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 
















Btw, *DO NOT* rehost these gifs.
Save and reupload them yourselves because I delete them afterwards.


----------



## valerian (Apr 29, 2010)

Could someone make me an avatar of Rayleigh when he's reading the newspaper from Episode 0 please.


----------



## Enigma (Apr 29, 2010)

Episode 0?


----------



## Aeon (May 2, 2010)

Made myself a set from the episode already. I might add some more gifs later.


----------



## Enigma (May 2, 2010)

Great gifs, Aeon.












Forgive the subs in this one.


----------



## luffy no haki (May 2, 2010)

COOOL!!!! Awesome gifs of Luffy with Doru Doru gloves  

rep for the both of you Aeon and Enigma!!


----------



## K (May 2, 2010)

I'll make some too.


----------



## K (May 2, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



















You guys should really use spoiler tags.
You're killing my RAM.


----------



## Dagor (May 2, 2010)

Kay said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Can I use one of them, I will rep.


----------



## Enigma (May 2, 2010)

Kay said:


> You guys should really use spoiler tags.
> You're killing my RAM.



This one is hilarious!


----------



## legato666 (May 2, 2010)

~*Enigma*~ said:


> Great gifs, Aeon.


Could you make this one into an ava please?
That'd look awesome ^^


----------



## Enigma (May 2, 2010)

legato666 said:


> Could you make this one into an ava please?
> That'd look awesome ^^



Sure! I'll get right on it.


----------



## Enigma (May 2, 2010)

legato666 said:


> Could you make this one into an ava please?
> That'd look awesome ^^



Here you go.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (May 2, 2010)

croc's landing gif ?


----------



## K (May 3, 2010)

Dagor said:


> Can I use one of them, I will rep.



go ahead bro


----------



## Enigma (May 3, 2010)

Nice set, Kay.


----------



## K (May 9, 2010)

450 Gifs, later this afternoon.


----------



## K (May 9, 2010)

Only 3 Magellan's today.
I'm keeping the Luffy's to myself because I'm greedy. 


*Spoiler*: __ 







Personally, I would've kept this avatar but I'm not a super duper Magellan fan.


----------



## SnivleM (May 9, 2010)

My first gif! 


What FPS does One Piece play in?


----------



## totalNightmare (May 10, 2010)

It's way too big, it should not have more than 1Mb. Try resizing it to make it smaller. : )


----------



## Genox (May 12, 2010)

Sorry, can anyone make the gif from 1.04 to 1.06 (the villains)??

It was here but photobucket doesn't work

Link removed


----------



## E.Z.O (May 12, 2010)

^
I hope this is your request :


----------



## Genox (May 12, 2010)

Yes!

Thanks!


----------



## E.Z.O (May 12, 2010)

Some gifs from episode 0 :


----------



## Z (May 12, 2010)

Any Whitebeard gifs?


----------



## valerian (May 12, 2010)

Any Rayleigh gifs from episode 0?


----------



## legato666 (May 13, 2010)

Enigma said:


> Here you go.



Sweet! thanks =D


----------



## K (May 13, 2010)

yoink 



Z said:


> Any Whitebeard gifs?





Jotaro Kujo said:


> Any Rayleigh gifs from episode 0?



I'll see into that.


----------



## Z (May 15, 2010)

Nice Roger gifs. 

Any Whitebeard?


----------



## Soichiro (May 16, 2010)

Z said:


> Nice Roger gifs.
> 
> Any Whitebeard?


----------



## Kaikyou (May 16, 2010)

Hi guys I'm new here... But one question

are you able to pruduce this gif you made



below 97 KB?


----------



## KohZa (May 16, 2010)

nice gif soichiro .


----------



## Z (May 16, 2010)

OMG FANGASM 

RESP FOR YOUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## luffy no haki (May 16, 2010)

Cool gifs!


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (May 16, 2010)

Hancock?


----------



## K (May 16, 2010)

There's brief scene of a loli version of Hancock in Episode 0.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (May 16, 2010)

Exactly what I was asking for. pek


----------



## valerian (May 17, 2010)

Why are there no Rayleigh gifs?


----------



## Soichiro (May 17, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Why are there no Rayleigh gifs?


----------



## valerian (May 17, 2010)

Could you make me an avatar of the sig?


----------



## Yurika (May 22, 2010)

can anyone make gifs from Sanji when he is talking??


----------



## K (May 23, 2010)

Episode 452 didn't really have any GIF moments either.


----------



## Enigma (May 23, 2010)

Seems we'll have to wait for the war to start.


----------



## Z (May 23, 2010)

Can't wait for the war GIFs


----------



## Enigma (May 23, 2010)

Especially Whitebeard.


----------



## Z (May 23, 2010)

Enigma said:


> Especially Whitebeard.



You already know.


----------



## Solon Solute (May 23, 2010)

So. How would one go about making such high quality gifs?


----------



## Enigma (May 23, 2010)

Get a high quality video.


----------



## Solon Solute (May 23, 2010)

.


----------



## Enigma (May 23, 2010)

Here

this thread


----------



## Princess1993 (May 25, 2010)

hmmmmmm can any one make some portgas.d.rouge gifs from ep.0 

please ????


----------



## jeimalowi (May 25, 2010)

*gif franky*


----------



## jeimalowi (May 25, 2010)

*Franky gif grapes oouuu grapess*

por fin logo subir un gif echo por mi...!!


----------



## KohZa (May 25, 2010)

Enigma said:


> Especially Whitebeard.


true .


----------



## jeimalowi (May 26, 2010)

*mi gif sogeking*

aqui otro de mis gif ...


----------



## jeimalowi (May 26, 2010)

*gif usopp  contra luffy*

Gif usopp otro de mi personaje favorito XDD


----------



## jeimalowi (May 26, 2010)

Enigma said:


> Great gifs, Aeon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



excelent nice gif... buen trabajo yo seguire subiendo de los mios XD


----------



## luffy no haki (May 26, 2010)

Oye viejo creo que seria mejor si escribes en ingles, y que los gifs que hagas sean en un solo post para que no estes posteando a cada rato(una sugerencia)


----------



## K (May 26, 2010)

luffy no haki said:


> Oye viejo creo que seria mejor si escribes en ingles, y que los gifs que hagas sean en un solo post para que no estes posteando a cada rato(una sugerencia)



i didn't know you spoke spanish, luffy

i'm hispanic too.

Convengo con ?l, fijo los gifs todos en un poste para ahorrar el espacio.
seguir haciendo los gifs, usted consigue mejor en ella pronto.


----------



## Enigma (May 26, 2010)

Kay said:


> i didn't know you spoke spanish, luffy
> 
> i'm hispanic too.
> 
> ...



Oh you're black and hispanic, Kay?


----------



## jeimalowi (May 27, 2010)

*Gif usopp Gif barba blanca one piece*

Oh Iam sorry, you have reason... I not do it again, es que en principio no sabia como era para comentar y subir los gif pero ya que lo domino mejor hare como se debe XDD           Mejorado o Better... franky and Luffy vs kuma improved gif


----------



## Soichiro (May 27, 2010)

jeimalowi said:


> Oh Iam sorry, you have reason... I not do it again, es que en principio no sabia como era para comentar y subir los gif pero ya que lo domino mejor hare como se debe XDD           Mejorado o Better... franky and Luffy vs kuma improved gif



the last two are Aeon's work 

don't steal them telling they are yours .


----------



## Enigma (May 27, 2010)

He said he improved them.


----------



## jeimalowi (May 29, 2010)

yes, I know these are not gif made by me but I did not say they are mine, I said are improved, if you look carefully on my own I made some small modifications because the originals weighing more than 1 mb and were no functional use, now weigh 700 kb or so .. and sorry my English is not the best..!       but these othe gif I can say that I did my own mind jeje aaa me cuesta escribir en ingles.. estos gif si los hice yo jeje


----------



## K (May 30, 2010)

Just a few 453 gifs coming.
It didn't really have any action, just Luffy and Nami nostalgia.


----------



## luffy no haki (May 30, 2010)

I like the Luffy and Nami nostalgia


----------



## Princess1993 (Jun 1, 2010)

perona said:


> hmmmmmm can any one make some portgas.d.rouge gifs from ep.0
> 
> please ????



pleaaaseeee!


----------



## K (Jun 1, 2010)

I have Episode 0 in my harddrive, I just can't do because I'm moving and my internet is getting transferred.


----------



## jeimalowi (Jun 3, 2010)

*Gif Sogeling and Gif Nami*

Gif nami        Gif sogeking  gif Usopp            Gif sanji evil   and Gif Franky Super   supeeeer Gif Franky


----------



## jeimalowi (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## MaCCo (Jun 4, 2010)

My OP gifs:










​


----------



## KohZa (Jun 4, 2010)

MaCCo said:


> My OP gifs:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not bad.keep it up .


----------



## Zach (Jun 5, 2010)

Awesome gifs. Hope you don't mind if I use these


----------



## MaCCo (Jun 5, 2010)

Thanks 

Avatars:


​


----------



## Justin91523 (Jun 6, 2010)

Can someone please make a gif of when kizaru uses Yata no Kagami on Scratchmen Apoo and can it be made avatar size and one regular

can you use from 2:29 to 2:36


----------



## wolfteam000 (Jun 7, 2010)

MaCCo said:


> My OP gifs:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



high quality and beautiful work


----------



## MaCCo (Jun 8, 2010)

Thanks 

Ep 454:




​


----------



## K (Jun 8, 2010)

contrast enhance.
nice.


----------



## The Red Gil (Jun 8, 2010)

Macco can I haz this?


----------



## MaCCo (Jun 8, 2010)

Gil said:


> Macco can I haz this?



Thanks Kay ...
Gil Sure!


----------



## dhbwdhf (Jun 9, 2010)

MaCCo ThankThankThankThankThankThankThankThankThankThank


----------



## KohZa (Jun 12, 2010)

MaCCo said:


> Thanks
> 
> Ep 454:
> 
> ...


awesome gif.


----------



## Kenshikun (Jun 16, 2010)

Hey all I'm new to the forum and new to making gifs~
Here's my first attempt at a few...Unfortunately a lot of them have huge file sizes (i made them smaller to reduce the size)~ If anyone uses imageready and has tips for me, i'm happy to listen :]

　　　↓　↓　↓


*Spoiler*: __ 











From the special Jango no Dance Carnival


made this one from ep 123 lol


----------



## legato666 (Jun 17, 2010)

Could someone make me a sig from the last episode where Usopp gets smacked in the face by Heracles'N?

@Kenshikun: Great stuff, I love the Sanji gif from 123 ^^


----------



## Shippochan (Jun 17, 2010)

Upgrade to pro today!


----------



## K (Jun 29, 2010)

perona said:


> hmmmmmm can any one make some portgas.d.rouge gifs from ep.0
> 
> please ????


----------



## K (Jun 29, 2010)

taking            .


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 1, 2010)

nice gifs soichiro bro


----------



## MayoWarrior13 (Jul 2, 2010)

nice 
@luffy no haki nice sig


----------



## ntherblast (Jul 4, 2010)

umm i have a question is there a thread like this in this forum but for naruto gifs?


----------



## Enigma (Jul 4, 2010)

ntherblast said:


> umm i have a question is there a thread like this in this forum but for naruto gifs?



Survives Impalement


----------



## Genox (Jul 11, 2010)

Hi, can you make a gif from 1.40 to 1.50, please??

semi liquid


----------



## Avix (Jul 11, 2010)

Great GIFs, Could I just ask what episode they're from ?


----------



## Enigma (Jul 11, 2010)

Avix said:


> Great GIFs, Could I just ask what episode they're from ?



Episode 157.


----------



## E.Z.O (Jul 12, 2010)

Genox said:


> Hi, can you make a gif from 1.40 to 1.50, please??
> 
> Franklin Gearheart


 


Hope you like it.

The speed of gif is same as speed the video.

please do not forget to +rep and credit me, if you use.

sorry for my bad English..^_^


----------



## Genox (Jul 12, 2010)

Thanks man!


----------



## D I Z (Jul 13, 2010)

Any Gifs

From The last Epsode???


And Is There Any Thread for fairy tail gifs???


----------



## Enigma (Jul 13, 2010)

Sadly, there isn't.


----------



## chandy10 (Jul 13, 2010)

Few One Piece gifs I made... not sure if anyone else has made similar ones...


----------



## chandy10 (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## AnimeGirli (Jul 14, 2010)

The gifs run but not liquid but very slow and jerky.


----------



## The Red Gil (Jul 14, 2010)

Anybody got a collection of Ivankov Gifs?


----------



## K (Jul 17, 2010)

I'm officially back now.
I missed 3 1/2 months of One Piece and I'm watching all of them now.
If I see any good scences, I'll gif them.


----------



## Enigma (Jul 17, 2010)

Marineford arc starts tomorrow.


----------



## Millennium Creed (Jul 17, 2010)

Well the episode subbed comes out tonight, but it's at 11:15 or so. So it's not tomorrow, t actually starts today


----------



## TRI05 (Jul 17, 2010)

thanks to jeff for this gif...

one of the top one piece moments ever


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Jul 17, 2010)

Give me some Croc and WB please


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jul 18, 2010)

We need some awesome GIFS from the new Opening


----------



## Enigma (Jul 18, 2010)




----------



## AnimeGirli (Jul 18, 2010)

chandy10 said:


> Few One Piece gifs I made... not sure if anyone else has made similar ones...






AnimeGirli said:


> The gifs run but not liquid but very slow and jerky.



hey What's with them?


----------



## Burrid (Jul 18, 2010)

This is too epic 
Can I please use it kind sir


----------



## Enigma (Jul 18, 2010)

I can't believe they put so many spoilers in the OP. 



Burrid said:


> This is too epic
> Can I please use it kind sir



Yes you can. :33


----------



## Burrid (Jul 18, 2010)

Enigma said:


> I can't believe they put so many spoilers in the OP.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you can. :33



Thanks!
Credited x)


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jul 18, 2010)

Can i use this?


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 18, 2010)

Great gifs enigma


----------



## TRI05 (Jul 18, 2010)

much props on those gifs, enigma...



this is gonna be an awesome arc.


----------



## Enigma (Jul 18, 2010)

the_notorious_Z.?. said:


> Can i use this?



Yeah.


----------



## Aeon (Jul 18, 2010)

So I guess all that was left was to make myself a new set. 

I suppose I could add this.


----------



## K (Jul 18, 2010)

no goodies in 459.


----------



## Z (Jul 18, 2010)

Aeon said:


> So I guess all that was left was to make myself a new set.
> 
> I suppose I could add this.



Taking this for now.


----------



## Lord Stark (Jul 18, 2010)

Enigma said:


>



Can I use please?


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jul 18, 2010)

Enigma said:


> Yeah.



Thank you


----------



## Enigma (Jul 18, 2010)

Mizukage Hitsugaya 10 said:


> Can I use please?



Yes.


----------



## chandy10 (Jul 18, 2010)




----------



## chandy10 (Jul 18, 2010)

AnimeGirli said:


> hey What's with them?



What do mean?


----------



## Millennium Creed (Jul 18, 2010)

Enigma said:


>



May I have the third one?


----------



## Enigma (Jul 18, 2010)

Shinobu Sensui said:


> May I have the third one?



Yep yep yep.

Can't wait until the fighting starts.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 18, 2010)

Me as well  I mean some some scenes are so damn cool


----------



## valerian (Jul 18, 2010)

Someone make me an avatar of the Rayleigh and Shanks part in the opening please


----------



## chandy10 (Jul 18, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Someone make me an avatar of the Rayleigh and Shanks part in the opening please



Due to the avatar restrictions (125px x 125px and 100kb max) this is the best I could come up with... I can adjust the speed, if you use it. Maybe someone else can create a better one though.


----------



## KidCorpse (Jul 19, 2010)

chandy10 said:


>




Oh my goodness!

Can you do some of those sizes of Whitebeard, and then of him and all of his crew, please? 

The normal speed in the opening if possible.


----------



## AnimeGirli (Jul 19, 2010)

I mean this: 



AnimeGirli said:


> The gifs run but not liquid but very slow and jerky.



and refers to these gifs




chandy10 said:


> Few One Piece gifs I made... not sure if anyone else has made similar ones...


----------



## Enigma (Jul 19, 2010)

AnimeGirli said:


> I mean this:
> 
> 
> 
> and refers to these gifs



Not all of them are slow.


----------



## AnimeGirli (Jul 19, 2010)

but the most


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jul 19, 2010)

The war is going to be a gold mine of awesome action GIFS.


----------



## Teach (Jul 19, 2010)

Imma take this.


----------



## chandy10 (Jul 19, 2010)

KidCorpse said:


> Oh my goodness!
> 
> Can you do some of those sizes of Whitebeard, and then of him and all of his crew, please?
> 
> The normal speed in the opening if possible.



I will give it a go


----------



## chandy10 (Jul 19, 2010)

AnimeGirli said:


> but the most



They run ok in my browser... but I will look into speeds in my newer ones, the HDD with all those gifs on is now dead, so I can't alter them  sad times


----------



## chandy10 (Jul 19, 2010)

These are different speeds:


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jul 19, 2010)

God damn it, awesome gifs. Especially Admirals!

Admiral Akainu, here he go!


----------



## TRI05 (Jul 19, 2010)

i wish i could make gifs


----------



## Solon Solute (Jul 19, 2010)

TRI05 said:


> i wish i could make gifs



QFT         ...


----------



## KidCorpse (Jul 19, 2010)

chandy10 said:


> These are different speeds:




Those are amazing, thank you.

Is it possible to speed one of the Crew gifs up, like the speed in the opening, some more though?  Sorry If I'm being a bother.


----------



## Enigma (Jul 19, 2010)

Chandy, I should tell you that NF has a restriction on gifs to be lower than 1 mb.


----------



## chandy10 (Jul 19, 2010)

wow 1mb . I'm not too sure how to reduce mine to below that size, how to you keep all the frames and colours but keep it below 1mb?

@KidCorpse, I'll see what I can do... but I'm not sure if I can get it under 1mb....

Couldn't get under 1mb, but I increased to the speed to 0.02 from 0.03... Photoshop doesnt do 0.025...
And this is the speed:


----------



## foolish (Jul 19, 2010)

chandy10 said:


> wow 1mb . I'm not too sure how to reduce mine to below that size, how to you keep all the frames and colours but keep it below 1mb?



I can just give you some tips on how i keep my gifs below 1MB.
First of all you could try a bit smaller resolution (something like max. 300x150)
Also you should really try to reduce the frames, checking your last gif shows me it has 243 frames, no wonder it's over 1MB, that's way too much. But remember, whenever you reduce frames, you also should speed up the gif (reduce duration of each frame) a bit, so it won't look laggy.

//Edit: I wouldn't try to reduce colors, the quality/filesize ratio isn't worth it. 256 is maximum for gifs anyway and that's not too much.

----

Anyway great gifs guys. I haven't been posting any for quite some time, but now that the war is starting I really feel like I need to make some again :>


----------



## Enigma (Jul 19, 2010)

chandy10 said:


> wow 1mb . I'm not too sure how to reduce mine to below that size, how to you keep all the frames and colours but keep it below 1mb?



You could make the gifs smaller. Also, I suggest deleting every other frame and doubling the speed. That's what I do. The gif doesn't change and the size is reduced.


----------



## chandy10 (Jul 19, 2010)

Ok Cheers for the tips, I usually delete some frames, I realised it was alot of frames after I had uploaded them...

Well I reduced the number of frames and image size and boom boom pow:


Not sure if it is too fast though....

So i slowed it down by 0.01 seconds:



Edited Whitebeard only one:


----------



## AnimeGirli (Jul 20, 2010)

I have Internet Explorer 8.


----------



## chandy10 (Jul 20, 2010)

>.> who still uses IE now a days.....

Firefox and Google Chrome FTW.


----------



## TRI05 (Jul 20, 2010)

i use Opera.


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (Jul 21, 2010)

Is there anyway I can get a Gif for my sig from the new opening?

From Croc and Mr.1 to Ivankov?


----------



## Enigma (Jul 21, 2010)

GeneralFuruichi said:


> Is there anyway I can get a Gif for my sig from the new opening?
> 
> From Croc and Mr.1 to Ivankov?



I posted it two pages ago.


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (Jul 22, 2010)

Enigma said:


> I posted it two pages ago.



May I use it sir?


----------



## Enigma (Jul 22, 2010)

GeneralFuruichi said:


> May I use it sir?



Of course.


----------



## wolfteam000 (Jul 22, 2010)

ACE!  but looking good


----------



## IchaIchaFan (Jul 24, 2010)

foolish said:


> Ok, I made some more and tried to keep them smaller this time.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


Hey which ep is this from?


----------



## foolish (Jul 24, 2010)

IchaIchaFan said:


> Hey which ep is this from?



It's from episode 336, Chopperman special.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 24, 2010)

more chopperman, plz.


----------



## Enigma (Jul 25, 2010)

So jraw's gone for good?

Why did they shut the site down?


----------



## Enigma (Jul 25, 2010)

Can't you convert them?

By the way, what's your set from?


----------



## K (Jul 25, 2010)

I can but I'm so laaaaaaaazzzyy. 

it's from the 2010 MTV Movie Awards.

Shit's hilarious.
Link removed


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 25, 2010)

So no ones going to make any strong world gifs?


----------



## chandy10 (Jul 25, 2010)

A couple from Strong World





And:



Shame about the MPLE...


----------



## Soichiro (Jul 25, 2010)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> So no ones going to make any strong world gifs?



i'm still planing to but the sample thing is annoying


----------



## Enigma (Jul 25, 2010)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> So no ones going to make any strong world gifs?



All the raws so far have that sample thing. I'm waiting for a clean raw to come out and then I'll make some gifs.


----------



## chandy10 (Jul 25, 2010)

I know it says sample but I still had to make it:


----------



## Aeon (Jul 26, 2010)

I made a set for my friend already and I'm planning on making myself one as well. I don't like the sample thing either but oh well, I'll just remake them when a better raw is released.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jul 26, 2010)

Someone should make a GIF of Shiki's dance


----------



## chandy10 (Jul 26, 2010)

Edward Newgate said:


> Someone should make a GIF of Shiki's dance



I tried to, but I'm a bit of a novice at gif making and couldn't get it below 1mb. May give it another go, as the dance was spectacular.


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (Jul 28, 2010)

Can anyone make an HQ gif for my sig of the scene in movie 10 Sanji,Zoro,and Usopp do there combo attack against Shiki.


----------



## chandy10 (Jul 28, 2010)

GeneralFuruichi said:


> Can anyone make an HQ gif for my sig of the scene in movie 10 Sanji,Zoro,and Usopp do there combo attack against Shiki.



I came up with this:



OR with 50% Dither



OR Cropped and 50% Dither


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (Jul 28, 2010)

chandy10 said:


> I came up with this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome man your the shit I will use the middle one.


----------



## chandy10 (Jul 28, 2010)

No problem and thanks for rep


----------



## BlackBearD (Jul 29, 2010)

I made one ..


----------



## Kishido (Jul 30, 2010)

Do someone have a gif from episode 359 of this scene?

<------ Look at my avatar


----------



## chandy10 (Jul 30, 2010)




----------



## Aeon (Jul 30, 2010)

KiShiDo said:


> Do someone have a gif from episode 359 of this scene?
> 
> <------ Look at my avatar





I made it back when Thriller Bark was airing.


----------



## pearlday1 (Jul 30, 2010)

i dont know if anyone has requested this gif yet... and i was wondering if someone can make one where luffy and the crew enter shikis place in strong world...
if you go to:


to part 5, between 1:06 - 1:24 is the parts that i want, without shiki in it if thats possible...

i dont actually care the result, i just want luffy walking in and the crew and all that cause it is pure awesomness lol

this is my first time on requesting and i had a question...

is it possible... not necesserily with gif's but for signatures... is it possible to have sound in it?

anywayz thx and i hope someone can make a gif out of that, 
thx in advance to anyone who can help out xP


----------



## K (Jul 31, 2010)

Aeon said:


> I made it back when Thriller Bark was airing.



I must have this 

Remind me to rep you after i'm unsealed.

[a week from now]

and if you can, a diable jambe sig please.


----------



## Kishido (Jul 31, 2010)

Aeon said:


> I made it back when Thriller Bark was airing.



Thank you very much ^^


----------



## K (Jul 31, 2010)

It's not even your size.


----------



## chandy10 (Jul 31, 2010)




----------



## KidCorpse (Aug 1, 2010)

Any of The Moby Dick surfacing and going airborne then landing?


----------



## chandy10 (Aug 3, 2010)




----------



## Kizaru915 (Aug 10, 2010)

can i please have a gif from 2:28 to 2:36

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N5ksWvy_7e0[/YOUTUBE]

and can i please get them in different sizes


----------



## Noitora (Aug 11, 2010)

Does anyone have any epic Franky Gifs they can spare.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 12, 2010)

From the latest episode.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Soca (Aug 14, 2010)

taking these oki thanks 

+repping you


----------



## wolfteam000 (Aug 16, 2010)

Enigma said:


> From the latest episode.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



nice ones bro!


----------



## Princess1993 (Aug 19, 2010)

Enigma said:


> From the latest episode.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



thanks for the gifs i love it


----------



## Kizaru77 (Aug 20, 2010)

Kizaru915 said:


> can i please have a gif from 2:28 to 2:36
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N5ksWvy_7e0[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> and can i please get them in different sizes






Others Shabondy's gifs

*Spoiler*: __ 













=)


----------



## Newbologist (Aug 22, 2010)

taking this one thanks will rep you again once I spread some


----------



## Solon Solute (Aug 22, 2010)

How about some Jozu Gifs?


----------



## Kizaru915 (Aug 22, 2010)

Kizaru77 said:


> Others Shabondy's gifs
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


 Thanks you goning to use most of them
+repping you


----------



## Enigma (Aug 22, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 

























I'll make some more later.


----------



## Solon Solute (Aug 22, 2010)

Taking this one.

edit:

Could you make some Jozu avy's too?


----------



## Kizaru77 (Aug 22, 2010)

Episode 462:

*Spoiler*: __ 















I will do some gifs for the 463 when i find a good raw. :/
Where do you take your raw? I only find chinese sub. ><


----------



## Bungee Gum (Aug 22, 2010)

Enigma said:


> I'll make some more later.



taking thanks


----------



## Kishido (Aug 22, 2010)

My new avatar

EDIT
Hey why can Newbologist use the avatar and if it is over 100 kb? It isn't working for me


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 22, 2010)

Because you're not a senior member, which enables you to have a bigger avatar with an increase for the file size limit of your avatar as well. You're still a junior member.


----------



## Kishido (Aug 22, 2010)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Because you're not a senior member, which enables you to have a bigger avatar with an increase for the file size limit of your avatar as well. You're still a junior member.



WTF I'm still a junior member o_O


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 22, 2010)

You'll have to request to be a senior member in order to be able to use bigger avatars. 

User CP > Group Memberships > Senior Members


----------



## Kishido (Aug 22, 2010)

Darth Nihilus said:


> You'll have to request to be a senior member in order to be able to use bigger avatars.
> 
> User CP > Group Memberships > Senior Members



Thank you 

Haven't known about that


----------



## BillzSkillz (Aug 22, 2010)

Why hasn't this thread been stickyd, its AWESOME!


----------



## Lord Stark (Aug 22, 2010)

Taking these, take some rep  
Thanks!


----------



## Kizaru77 (Aug 22, 2010)

Episode 463

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Bungee Gum (Aug 22, 2010)

need some avatars mang of marco lol


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Aug 22, 2010)

Kizaru77 said:


> Episode 463
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



+Reps for you and Darth


----------



## Kizaru77 (Aug 22, 2010)

No problems. 
Just one question: I don't make gifs for a long time, so I don't know how do you make a frame for a gif, and with what software?
Thanks. =D


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 22, 2010)

Mizukage Hitsugaya 10 said:


> Taking these, take some rep
> Thanks!


----------



## Jade (Aug 22, 2010)

I'm gonna go ahead and grab this one


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 22, 2010)

great gifs guys


----------



## Noitora (Aug 22, 2010)

Do you know if there are any Shiliew/Shiryū gifs from impel down about. Perhaps a 150x150 avatar one and a sig one.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Aug 23, 2010)

Noitora said:


> Do you know if there are any *Shiliew*/Shiryū gifs from impel down about. Perhaps a 150x150 avatar one and a sig one.



he was called this?


----------



## Noitora (Aug 23, 2010)

I think one is english, one is Japanese, not totally sure. So I threw in both.

If possible could someone make a couple of gifs fro mthe second video in this link > 

Avatar 150x150 - 19:00 to 19:04

Sig  - 19:10 to 19:18

Thanks.


----------



## Captain Smoker (Aug 23, 2010)

You mind if i take this one?


----------



## Kizaru77 (Aug 23, 2010)

Noitora said:


> I think one is english, one is Japanese, not totally sure. So I threw in both.
> 
> If possible could someone make a couple of gifs fro mthe second video in this link >
> 
> ...



Avatar:


Sig:


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 23, 2010)

Sure, go ahead


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 23, 2010)

Could someone make a gif of the pirate lighting his sword on fire with his cig?


----------



## Kizaru77 (Aug 23, 2010)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> Could someone make a gif of the pirate lighting his sword on fire with his cig?


----------



## Noitora (Aug 23, 2010)

Epicness. Thank you.


----------



## Kishido (Aug 24, 2010)

Could someone make an GIF of wpisode 297 where Sanji makes an entrance...

Here two pics of it


----------



## Enzo (Aug 24, 2010)

I want some Aokiji avatars.


----------



## Kizaru77 (Aug 24, 2010)

KiShiDo : I didn't know if you wanted a sig or a avatar so i made both

*Spoiler*: __ 












Katon: The only one i have is this one


----------



## Enzo (Aug 24, 2010)

Kizaru77 said:


> Katon: The only one i have is this one



you have it in 150x150 too
with frame?


----------



## Kizaru77 (Aug 24, 2010)

I have in 150x150, but sorry I don't have with frame. :/


----------



## Enzo (Aug 24, 2010)

Kizaru77 said:


> I have in 150x150, but sorry I don't have with frame. :/



THX. 

No prob. 

+Rep


----------



## Kishido (Aug 24, 2010)

Kizaru77 said:


> KiShiDo : I didn't know if you wanted a sig or a avatar so i made both
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



awesome shit thank you + rep


----------



## Bonney (inactive) (Aug 28, 2010)

i'd like to request more gifs from strong world *O*

Soichiro, could you please make it 100 x 100?



*O*


----------



## K (Aug 28, 2010)

I'm completely done with One Piece gifs from here on out.

May you all prosper.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 28, 2010)

Kizaru77 said:


>



this is why i still watch one piece.


----------



## Kizaru77 (Aug 28, 2010)

Bonney said:


> i'd like to request more gifs from strong world *O*
> 
> Soichiro, could you please make it 100 x 100?
> 
> ...



You should wait for the HD raw, without the big "sample". ^^



Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> this is why i still watch one piece.



Really? Only for this?


----------



## KazeYama (Aug 29, 2010)

First set: 


*Spoiler*: __ 












Oars set is probably up next


----------



## KazeYama (Aug 29, 2010)

Second Set of Oars Ownage


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Aeon (Aug 29, 2010)

Heh, guess Hancock does look awesome. Nice set.


----------



## Kizaru77 (Aug 29, 2010)

I'm converting the episode, if you have some request tell me.


----------



## Kizaru77 (Aug 29, 2010)

One Piece 464:

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Enigma (Aug 29, 2010)

Kizaru, some of your gifs are way over the limit. You have to keep it less than 1mb.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 29, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _464_


----------



## Sito (Aug 30, 2010)

First gif, 
I'll try to make some sigs


----------



## Kizaru77 (Aug 30, 2010)

Enigma said:


> Kizaru, some of your gifs are way over the limit. You have to keep it less than 1mb.



Really? I didn't see anywhere a limit for gifs. 
I'll try to do it but gifs' quality will probably decrease.


----------



## Aeon (Aug 30, 2010)

Sig limits are explained here.


----------



## Kizaru77 (Aug 30, 2010)

Okay thanks, i'll reduce the size and delete more frames for next gifs.


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 31, 2010)

nice gifs guys, specially the hancock ones


----------



## Enigma (Aug 31, 2010)




----------



## Enigma (Aug 31, 2010)




----------



## Sito (Aug 31, 2010)

Great gifs enigma, 
I just finished downloading it(6 parts and i had to wait) so converting atm, gonna try and make some


----------



## Enigma (Aug 31, 2010)

Thanks bro. This is a great movie to make gifs from.


----------



## Aeon (Sep 1, 2010)

It is nice not having "SAMPLE" in the way.


----------



## Enigma (Sep 1, 2010)

Yeah. Also the fact that it's a Bluray rip is great too.


----------



## Sito (Sep 1, 2010)

Yep, nice set Aeon

Here's one avy, im really slow


----------



## valerian (Sep 1, 2010)

Franky and Sanji gifs from Strong World please.


----------



## Sito (Sep 1, 2010)

^Ill try, any specific scene you want?

Im going to mostlye go in order and watch the movie and make gifs of scenes i liked



edit: I saw chopper n i had to make it


and one to go with it i guess


----------



## Bonney (inactive) (Sep 1, 2010)

may i ask for luffy in a suit gifs from strong world 100 x 100?


----------



## Hgmonkey (Sep 2, 2010)

Can you make a gif of Brook smoking the joint and blowing out the smoke from Strong World 150x150 please?


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 2, 2010)

oh the chopper ones are funny


----------



## Enigma (Sep 2, 2010)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 3, 2010)

Can any one please get a senior member avy size of Kuma saying Ursa Shock?


----------



## Sito (Sep 3, 2010)

?

came out kinda edgy


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 3, 2010)

reps coming when 24 hour seal is up. Thanks.


----------



## Kaizokugami (Sep 3, 2010)

Hey, new to these forums. Been looking through the pages and everyone's work is great, and so I have an avatar/sig request.

I'd like my sig to be when Zoro uses his pound hou attack after Usopp shoots at Shiki and the avatar his surprised look after Sanji launches him at Shiki and Shiki blocks his attack.

I'd REALLY appreciate it. I don't know if someone already requested this, I looked through 30 pages or so and couldn't find anything.


----------



## Enigma (Sep 3, 2010)




----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Sep 3, 2010)

Haven't seen SW yet but from these .gifs it looks amazing!


----------



## fakund1to (Sep 3, 2010)

can i have a senior avy of Brooke please, kinda like the one posted in this page thankss


----------



## Sito (Sep 4, 2010)

scene was lq for me so i had to run some filters and it took like all day


----------



## Arya Stark (Sep 4, 2010)

Enigma said:


> From the latest episode.



I'm taking these since no one is using 
Thanks bro


----------



## Enigma (Sep 4, 2010)




----------



## Kizaru77 (Sep 5, 2010)

Episode 465:

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## valerian (Sep 5, 2010)

Kizaru77 said:


> Episode 465:



Taking this.


----------



## NaKura1920 (Sep 6, 2010)

Kizaru77 said:


> Episode 465:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __




thx 

which programm do you use for the gifs :amazed


----------



## Arya Stark (Sep 6, 2010)

Kizaru77 said:


> Episode 465:



Hell yeaaah!


----------



## Kizaru77 (Sep 6, 2010)

I use Animation Shop 3.


----------



## denistomi12 (Sep 6, 2010)

kiz77 can u do a gift exactly when whitebeards says oars then gets attacked by that giant until he trows him away and he fell to ground? without any cut out things?

this part from 04:01-04:26
and then if u can make another from 04:15-04:23 (1 with good quality and 1 with less mb9
i would really apreciate this  thx in advance


----------



## Kizaru77 (Sep 6, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## KidCorpse (Sep 6, 2010)

I think he means including where Whitebeard throws him to the ground too?


----------



## Lammy (Sep 6, 2010)

lolz, I've had the same OP gifs for 3 years now...


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Sep 6, 2010)

Lammy said:


> lolz, I've had the same OP gifs for 3 years now...



And don't ever change it.


----------



## Wisely (Sep 7, 2010)

Random gif I made. It's my first. I haven't gotten the speed down yet. My gifs always come out in slow motion, but this one didn't from what i saw.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## KidCorpse (Sep 7, 2010)

I have a gif. request (sorry if wrong thread) if anyone would care to take the time to create one for me.



3:32-3:35

Thanks!


----------



## NaKura1920 (Sep 7, 2010)

my first op gif


----------



## NaKura1920 (Sep 7, 2010)

KidCorpse said:


> I have a gif. request (sorry if wrong thread) if anyone would care to take the time to create one for me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




well, i try it... here:





EDIT:

a slow one:


----------



## Bonney (inactive) (Sep 7, 2010)

100 x 100 gifs plz *O*


----------



## Wisely (Sep 7, 2010)

Another I made.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## gLaSuS (Sep 8, 2010)

HI ! NICE GIFS HERE !!! LIKE IT ! 

Can please someone poste a garp crying *avatar* ? from episode 465 

BIG THX


----------



## NaKura1920 (Sep 8, 2010)

gLaSuS said:


> HI ! NICE GIFS HERE !!! LIKE IT !
> 
> Can please someone poste a garp crying *avatar* ? from episode 465
> 
> BIG THX




*325x183*




*150x150*


----------



## gLaSuS (Sep 9, 2010)

oh yes thx ! the first one is very nice  thx !


----------



## Sito (Sep 9, 2010)

Heres a quick set





Edit: Lol forgot to take out everyotherlayer, it looks like i didn cuz there are very few layers lol

Edit: i edited only the avy cuz it was going slow but the sig looks okay i guess


----------



## Sito (Sep 9, 2010)

Heres a Sanji avy i never posted


----------



## NaKura1920 (Sep 13, 2010)

here a pic of 466


----------



## Kizaru77 (Sep 13, 2010)

One Piece 466

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## crististar (Sep 13, 2010)

thx kizaru77 the next episode will have a loot of cool scenes can't wait for gifts of that


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Sep 15, 2010)

No Marco sets?


----------



## Enigma (Sep 15, 2010)

Some were made a few episodes ago.


----------



## wstickman (Sep 15, 2010)

We need one of Luffy punching Bellamy


----------



## Enigma (Sep 15, 2010)




----------



## Sito (Sep 15, 2010)

wstickman said:


> We need one of Luffy punching Bellamy



If you want it provide me a a *HQ* raw, my site is being slow.


----------



## Glossy Eye Surprise (Sep 15, 2010)

Credit goes to Original creator.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## crististar (Sep 16, 2010)

can someone make luffy doing a goom goom bazooka to enel? that was awesome
thanks


----------



## Kizaru77 (Sep 16, 2010)

wstickman said:


> We need one of Luffy punching Bellamy





Crististar => Which episode? ^^'


----------



## crististar (Sep 16, 2010)

> Crististar => Which episode? ^^'



episode 183 min. like 19:50 or something

if u can show the whole bazoka and enel's face and faling down


thx a lot man I just rep+ u today 4 ur awesome gifts of the war


----------



## Kizaru77 (Sep 17, 2010)




----------



## Ender (Sep 17, 2010)

can someone make me a senior ava and sig from strong world? between 1:26-28 into the movie with luffy in gear 2nd? the ava i want of luffy's face and the sig is when hes doing the gear 2nd stance to when he jet pistol's shiki?? THX so much to anyone who can do that


----------



## Aeon (Sep 17, 2010)

-Ender- said:


> can someone make me a senior ava and sig from strong world? between 1:26-28 into the movie with luffy in gear 2nd? the ava i want of luffy's face and the sig is when hes doing the gear 2nd stance to when he jet pistol's shiki?? THX so much to anyone who can do that



My previous set?


----------



## NightRaven (Sep 17, 2010)

*Hmm, might be a noob question but, I can't seem to get my avatar to use a Gif Image properly. Whenever I set my avatar as a Gif image, there's no animation in it, please help anyone? 
EDIT:Nvm, I figured it out.. *


----------



## Ender (Sep 17, 2010)

Aeon said:


> My previous set?



.......-steals- ...


----------



## NightRaven (Sep 17, 2010)

*Can someone please make me a Marco Avatar, espeically showing most of the face with blue flames. Credit + Reps. Thanks.
125x125 pix, Normal Member.*


----------



## Kizaru77 (Sep 18, 2010)

Look on the previous page, some people made great kit (sig+avy).


----------



## NightRaven (Sep 18, 2010)

Kizaru77 said:


> Look on the previous page, some people made great kit (sig+avy).



_Yes I noticed that, But the 150x150 pix doesn't seem to Animate as Avatar, because It's too large.
 Can someone resize one into 125x125 Normal member?
Or direct me to a thread that explains how, Thanks. _


----------



## Kizaru77 (Sep 18, 2010)

All credits to Darth Nihilus (  ).


----------



## NightRaven (Sep 18, 2010)

Kizaru77 said:


> All credits to Darth Nihilus (  ).



_Hmm, that's strange, I can't seem to get that GIF to work as my avatar, the picture is still inanimate, probably the image is too large? 185kb, limit is 100kb. 
Btw, how do people upload GIF image that exceeds 300kb _


----------



## Kizaru77 (Sep 20, 2010)

It may be a problem of rank. :/

One Piece 467

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kizaru77 (Sep 20, 2010)

One Piece 467 (next)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## KazeYama (Sep 20, 2010)

JohnRY said:


> _Hmm, that's strange, I can't seem to get that GIF to work as my avatar, the picture is still inanimate, probably the image is too large? 185kb, limit is 100kb.
> Btw, how do people upload GIF image that exceeds 300kb _



Senior members get 125X125 and a 334 kb limit.


----------



## Kishido (Sep 20, 2010)

JohnRY said:


> _Hmm, that's strange, I can't seem to get that GIF to work as my avatar, the picture is still inanimate, probably the image is too large? 185kb, limit is 100kb.
> Btw, how do people upload GIF image that exceeds 300kb _



senior membership^

Senior Members
Established Members who have earned the rights to larger avatar and PM space. Minimum 1,000 posts, 3000 rep points and 6 months of membership are required to join.


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (Sep 20, 2010)

Kizaru77 said:


> It may be a problem of rank. :/
> 
> One Piece 467
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Can I use the Hina gifs sir?


----------



## Kizaru77 (Sep 20, 2010)

Of course!


----------



## Suave1 (Sep 20, 2010)

Master is booming in the OP Gifs =o


----------



## isla92 (Sep 22, 2010)

_There are so many awesome gifs here !_
LOVE THEM ^_^

*Good work !* :3


----------



## light0a1 (Sep 25, 2010)

can someone shrink this to 135x135 please?

with the gif still working?


----------



## Kizaru77 (Sep 27, 2010)

Suave1 said:


> Master is booming in the OP Gifs =o



Hi! it's been a long time Student! 
Wobbyx :


----------



## Kizaru77 (Sep 27, 2010)

One Piece 468
Avy:

*Spoiler*: __ 













Sig:

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kizaru77 (Sep 27, 2010)

One Piece 468 (next)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kizaru77 (Sep 27, 2010)

One Piece 468 (next)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 27, 2010)

Nice gifs Kizaru


----------



## Kizaru77 (Sep 27, 2010)

Thanks you!


----------



## crististar (Sep 27, 2010)

very nice kizaru


----------



## Dei (Sep 27, 2010)

Kizaru77 said:


> It may be a problem of rank. :/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kizaru77 (Sep 27, 2010)




----------



## JimmyVegas (Sep 27, 2010)

some first time gifs


*Spoiler*: __ 











lol it wasnt till after i made them that i looked earlier in the thread and apparently my third one and first are too big and i find out theres a non watermarked version of strong world... oh well gotta start somewhere


----------



## Dei (Sep 28, 2010)

Thank you but could you rescale it to 125x125?



Kizaru77 said:


> Others Shabondy's gifs
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


Wich episode is this from?


----------



## Sixx Paths Of Pain (Sep 28, 2010)

Deiboom said:


> Wich episode is this from?


some where around 400-404
here is to i have made


----------



## Kizaru77 (Sep 28, 2010)

Deiboom said:


> Thank you but could you rescale it to 125x125?



It is already 125x125 if I don't make mistake.


----------



## Dei (Sep 28, 2010)

Sixx Paths of Pain said:


> some where around 400-404
> here is to i have made


Thank you very much


Kizaru77 said:


> It is already 125x125 if I don't make mistake.



But then why dont it move?:/


----------



## Kizaru77 (Sep 28, 2010)

I think it's because of the weight of the gif.
I did 2 others, one with some frames delete, one smaller. Choose which gif you want.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Dei (Sep 28, 2010)

Kizaru77 said:


> I think it's because of the weight of the gif.
> I did 2 others, one with some frames delete, one smaller. Choose which gif you want.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Thank you so much it works now
btw could i use this gif as my sig?


----------



## Kizaru77 (Sep 28, 2010)

Use this one because the sig must be less than 1MB.


----------



## Suave1 (Sep 28, 2010)

Awesome gifs =o


----------



## Sixx Paths Of Pain (Sep 28, 2010)

You guys really like kizaru huhh


----------



## Bonney (inactive) (Sep 28, 2010)

thanks guys for the awesome gifs!


----------



## Sito (Sep 28, 2010)

Thats all you guise get from me
well unless you request me personally ofc ._.


----------



## Palpatine (Sep 28, 2010)

Could someone possibly make a gif of when Funkfreed first transforms into a sword?


----------



## Sixx Paths Of Pain (Sep 28, 2010)

Rob Lucci said:


> Could someone possibly make a gif of when Funkfreed first transforms into a sword?



which ep. i will make it


----------



## Palpatine (Sep 28, 2010)

^I'm pretty sure it's 285.


----------



## Sito (Sep 29, 2010)




----------



## Dei (Sep 29, 2010)

Kizaru77 said:


> Use this one because the sig must be less than 1MB.


Thank you 



Sixx Paths of Pain said:


> You guys really like kizaru huhh


Who dont like kizaru


----------



## K (Sep 29, 2010)

Oh how this thread has fallen


----------



## Dei (Sep 29, 2010)

Kay said:


> Oh how this thread has fallen




How exactly has this thread fallen?


----------



## Sito (Sep 29, 2010)

No one needs one? very bored atm.


----------



## legato666 (Sep 30, 2010)

I'd like a Smoker ava of the moment where he pins down luffy from the latest ep if you're bored anyway =p

Would you make one 135*135 and a 150*150 with border? Thanks in advance


----------



## Palpatine (Sep 30, 2010)

Not to tire you out or anything, but if you are bored, do you think you could make an ava for me of Gecko Moria during the war?

I really don't care what scene it is. Whatever you think is fine.


----------



## legato666 (Oct 1, 2010)

Any other Smoker sig/ava is fine too =)


----------



## Sito (Oct 1, 2010)

Here legato, 





Funk, i can't do your atm, virtual dubb decided to be a little betch so i have to wait for my dad to install it again._.


----------



## Palpatine (Oct 1, 2010)

Ah well, no biggie. Some other time then.


----------



## legato666 (Oct 2, 2010)

Josesito23 said:


> Here legato,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks very much, but could you maybe upload them on another server, I can't see them due to an exceeded bandwith

[edit]

Great stuff, thanks =)


----------



## KazeYama (Oct 3, 2010)

Someone was gonna make it so it might as well be me. 



Uploaded with


----------



## AnimeGirli (Oct 3, 2010)

legato666 said:


> Thanks very much, but could you maybe upload them on another server, I can't see them due to an exceeded bandwith



I have the same problem.


----------



## Airo (Oct 3, 2010)

I have a question: I am currently learning to make my own gifs (much thanks for the link to the tutorial), the only problem I have is the speed of animation. How do you make it go faster? What is the delay time that many of you are using?


----------



## Kizaru77 (Oct 4, 2010)

Well it's not the same speed for all the animation, it depend of the number of frames and the number of frame you delete. The best is to test yourself, I always make test for all my gifs to find the best speed.


----------



## Kizaru77 (Oct 4, 2010)

One Piece 469
Avy


*Spoiler*: __ 
















Sig

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kizaru77 (Oct 4, 2010)

One Piece 469 (next)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Airo (Oct 4, 2010)

Kizaru77 said:


> Well it's not the same speed for all the animation, it depend of the number of frames and the number of frame you delete. The best is to test yourself, I always make test for all my gifs to find the best speed.



I didn't know that the number of frames affect the speed of the animation. I finally got the speed to where I wanted. Thank you very much for your help =)


----------



## Sito (Oct 4, 2010)

Got virtual dubb yesterday night and getting newest ep atm, so ill make you an avy this ep?

Edit: Ill add em to deviantart or sumthing since i don't want to register somewhere else.


----------



## KazeYama (Oct 5, 2010)

Airo said:


> I didn't know that the number of frames affect the speed of the animation. I finally got the speed to where I wanted. Thank you very much for your help =)



Default frame speed is 30fps as far as I know. I make GIFs in photoshop so if I select 1 frame out of every 4 or 5 you make the delay roughly that many times greater. Obviously the more frames the better quality but also the greater filesize. Generally .05 to .1 second delay tends to give me the best results.


----------



## MaCCo (Oct 7, 2010)

​


----------



## Palpatine (Oct 7, 2010)

Did someone make one of Aokiji freezing the ocean earlier (from the war), or am I imagining thing?


----------



## Soichiro (Oct 10, 2010)

​


----------



## Bonney (inactive) (Oct 10, 2010)

@MaCCo - lovely crocodile ava *_________*


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 10, 2010)

Nice avys Soichiro-bro


----------



## NaKura1920 (Oct 11, 2010)

*Episode 570*



*Spoiler*: __ 


























Next are coming in few min.


----------



## NaKura1920 (Oct 11, 2010)

*Here are the next one*



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## NaKura1920 (Oct 11, 2010)

*the final two *


*Spoiler*: __ 










hope you guys liked it


----------



## Kizaru77 (Oct 11, 2010)

One Piece 470

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kizaru77 (Oct 11, 2010)

One Piece 470 (next)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kizaru77 (Oct 11, 2010)

One Piece 470 (end)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Lord Darkwolf (Oct 11, 2010)

Mind if I take this ?


----------



## Kizaru77 (Oct 11, 2010)

No problems.


----------



## Palpatine (Oct 11, 2010)

Taking this one if that's alright.


----------



## Shanoa (Oct 11, 2010)

May i take this? :33


----------



## Kizaru77 (Oct 12, 2010)

Sure you can take them.


----------



## Maou Saga (Oct 15, 2010)

Anyone has one of Luffy's Giganto Thor Axe against Shiki?


----------



## Soichiro (Oct 16, 2010)

Maou Saga said:


> Anyone has one of Luffy's Giganto Thor Axe against Shiki?



Ask Aeon he had it as set .


----------



## Kizaru77 (Oct 18, 2010)

One Piece 471

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kizaru77 (Oct 18, 2010)

One Piece 471 (next)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 18, 2010)

Has anyone got gifs from Movie 10?


----------



## Princess1993 (Oct 18, 2010)

Hi , can any one here get some Brook Gifs(brook laugh) or (brook vs ryuma) in here please,
I would really love it.
thank you ,,,


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 23, 2010)

Mind I take this?


----------



## Kizaru77 (Oct 24, 2010)

No problems you can.


----------



## Kizaru77 (Oct 24, 2010)

One Piece 472

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 24, 2010)

I hope you do not mind I used a few more.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Oct 25, 2010)

Hancock vs Smoker scenes, please?


----------



## Kizaru77 (Oct 25, 2010)

VastoLorDae said:


> I hope you do not mind I used a few more.


No, you can use all gifs you want. 




LegendaryBeauty said:


> Hancock vs Smoker scenes, please?



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kaijin (Oct 25, 2010)

any Luffy Gear Second or Gear Third transformations ? if you can make em please


----------



## shakuntalam1710 (Oct 28, 2010)

Hahahahahaha......... thanks for posting...... keep posting such funny animated Gif....


----------



## Amp21 (Oct 28, 2010)

Anyway i can get someone to make a cool Luffy fighting scene that works in 128x128?
and if not that how bout him lookin angry with him in gear second if possible


----------



## teomessi10 (Nov 8, 2010)

can anyone make a gif of the last scene in 474 episode(when luffy passes the wall in the water)?? :/


----------



## Laffite (Nov 8, 2010)

Looking forward to some excellent gifs from those last 2 great episodes.


----------



## foolish (Nov 9, 2010)

A few 473 and 474 gifs


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Z (Nov 9, 2010)

Awesome foolish


----------



## crististar (Nov 10, 2010)

epic....pls make the scene where whitebeard shots in to the wall from the last episode



not made by me


----------



## KidCorpse (Nov 10, 2010)

oh, one of the island and sea tilting please!


----------



## haer (Nov 12, 2010)

to bad there are only few gifs under 200kb and like a square for MSN usage. I'd really like that epic moment when luffy stands before the 3 admirals. Could anyone make that?


----------



## NaKura1920 (Nov 12, 2010)

haer said:


> to bad there are only few gifs under 200kb and like a square for MSN usage. I'd really like that epic moment when luffy stands before the 3 admirals. Could anyone make that?



under 200kb ? well, then the gifs will not be longer than 6 seconds... mybe, 2-5 i dont know, i didnt made so small gifs yet...


i made one, but it is also way over 200 kb... well, hope u like it:


----------



## Kizaru77 (Nov 16, 2010)

One Piece 473


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Enigma (Nov 16, 2010)

Haven't made any OP gifs in a while.

[sp=475]









[/sp]

And a WB set if anyone wants.

[sp]

[/sp]


----------



## Eisenheim (Nov 17, 2010)

^
Taking the set. Rep.


----------



## crististar (Nov 17, 2010)

hy nice gifs

can someone make a gif to the whitebeard hiper steroid punch?)


----------



## Kizaru77 (Nov 17, 2010)




----------



## crististar (Nov 17, 2010)

THX man......WE MISED U


----------



## Kizaru77 (Nov 17, 2010)

You're welcome. ^^
If you want gif more than 1mb (the limit in the forum but better quality), ask me in PM or tell me before.  

Some gifs from the 2 last episodes:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kizaru77 (Nov 17, 2010)

2 last

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## KidCorpse (Nov 18, 2010)

Can someone create one from the latest episode from 17:34-17:41?  Raw if possible.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## Kizaru77 (Nov 18, 2010)

KidCorpse said:


> Can someone create one from the latest episode from 17:34-17:41?  Raw if possible.  Thanks in advance!




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Vulgrim (Nov 20, 2010)

Can Someone make marco gifs in final battle with the marine ?


----------



## Drakor (Nov 20, 2010)

I know it just came out and a lot of requests are being done, but can anyone do the Akainu vs Whitebeard clashes?


----------



## Kizaru77 (Nov 21, 2010)

Drakor said:


> I know it just came out and a lot of requests are being done, but can anyone do the Akainu vs Whitebeard clashes?





*Spoiler*: __ 





A special one :





More 476 gifs coming later.


----------



## Kizaru77 (Nov 21, 2010)

One Piece 476

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kizaru77 (Nov 21, 2010)

One Piece 476 Part 2

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Raptorz (Nov 21, 2010)

Can someone make a gif from this ( starting with usopp, and ending with Robin or the whole video)


----------



## lopata (Nov 23, 2010)

^ the akainu ones are a little bit too fast ^_^

epic gif's guys


----------



## crististar (Nov 23, 2010)

can someone make a figf form this video


from minute 2:03 - 2:16


----------



## Kizaru77 (Nov 28, 2010)

One Piece 477:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kizaru77 (Dec 5, 2010)

One Piece 478


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## crististar (Dec 5, 2010)

can u make a longer version of this gif I whud like to see the scene where all the soldiers are send flying !


----------



## Kizaru77 (Dec 6, 2010)




----------



## Aeon (Dec 11, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kaijin (Dec 11, 2010)

may i use this one please  will rep


----------



## Aeon (Dec 11, 2010)

Um, go ahead. Whatever gifs I post can be used by who ever wants to use them.


----------



## Kizaru77 (Dec 13, 2010)

One Piece 479


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kizaru77 (Dec 13, 2010)

One Piece 479 part 2

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Jade (Dec 19, 2010)

Just two quick ones. These are off the sub. If ya'll don't mind them, I'll make more when a better raw comes.


----------



## Soca (Dec 19, 2010)

Aurora said:


> Just two quick ones. These are off the sub. If ya'll don't mind them, I'll make more when a better raw comes.



can you turn the 2nd one into an senior size avatar please


----------



## Jade (Dec 19, 2010)

Marcelle said:


> can you turn the 2nd one into an senior size avatar please



Acceptable?


----------



## Soca (Dec 19, 2010)

Aurora said:


> Acceptable?



thanks mucho

repped


----------



## Jade (Dec 19, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 








If anyone wants something specific, I'll do it. I need practice.


----------



## Kizaru77 (Dec 20, 2010)

I bring my weekly contribution!
One Piece 480:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kizaru77 (Dec 20, 2010)

One Piece 480 part 2


*Spoiler*: __ 













If you want some longer gifs PM me.


----------



## KazeYama (Dec 20, 2010)

More Hancock and a Long Garp vs. Luffy one


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Dec 22, 2010)

Are there any buddha gifs out there ?


----------



## tigger1994 (Dec 23, 2010)

can you upload more gifs from one piece 480 of luffy, ace garp and so
is really nice x > D


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 25, 2010)

can i get a senior avy with boa's tits


----------



## Kizaru77 (Dec 26, 2010)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> Are there any buddha gifs out there ?



Look at my post for the episode 480, I made 2 gifs of Sengoku.



tigger1994 said:


> can you upload more gifs from one piece 480 of luffy, ace garp and so
> is really nice x > D






Khris said:


> can i get a senior avy with boa's tits





Gifs from 481 will come later.


----------



## teomessi10 (Dec 26, 2010)

amazing gif! can you make it in avatar size?


----------



## Kizaru77 (Dec 26, 2010)

Yep :


----------



## Kizaru77 (Dec 26, 2010)

Now One Piece 481

*Spoiler*: __ 


















Because Ace is awesome!


----------



## Kizaru77 (Dec 26, 2010)

One Piece 481 part 2


*Spoiler*: __ 
















2 longs gif:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## teomessi10 (Dec 26, 2010)

Kizaru77 said:


> Yep :


arigatooo!!! pek
 the new ones are awesome too!!


----------



## Aidin (Dec 26, 2010)

*Kizaru77*

Thanks


----------



## Delta Shell (Dec 26, 2010)

Whitebeard has buff arms yo.


----------



## Raptorz (Dec 26, 2010)

Can you make a gif of Ace's firegun? XD


----------



## Kizaru77 (Dec 26, 2010)

I already made it, go to the previous page, the last message.


----------



## Aidin (Dec 26, 2010)

*Kizaru77*
Do you have Marco sig and avatar?


----------



## KidCorpse (Dec 27, 2010)

Kizaru77 said:


> One Piece 481 part 2
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Hate to be picky, but could you make the one of Whitebeard's attack extended to show slightly more of the damage done?


----------



## Kizaru77 (Dec 27, 2010)

Aidin said:


> *Kizaru77*
> Do you have Marco sig and avatar?



I have only sig, most of them are pretty old.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kizaru77 (Dec 27, 2010)

KidCorpse said:


> Hate to be picky, but could you make the one of Whitebeard's attack extended to show slightly more of the damage done?


----------



## Aidin (Dec 27, 2010)

*Kizaru77*
Thanks! I'll find an avatar by myself!


----------



## LadyOnePiece (Dec 27, 2010)

hola guys! i'm rather new here but i made an account because i LOVE the gifs you guys make ^^

uhmm....errr....could i possibly make a request or would i need more posts?


----------



## crististar (Dec 27, 2010)

can someone make a figf form this video


from minute 2:03 - 2:16


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Dec 28, 2010)

Hancock vs Sentomaru, what little there was? Avy and sig, please.


----------



## Sengoku (Dec 28, 2010)

Hey Kizaru77, can you make the gif as big as the site will allow where it towards the end of the episode it shows Whitebeard, Roger, Shiki, Sengoku, and Garp?

Thanks!


----------



## Shizune (Dec 28, 2010)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Hancock vs Sentomaru, what little there was? Avy and sig, please.



Hancock versus Sentomaru...?

Sometimes, anime filler, sometimes...


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Dec 28, 2010)

I saw some scene ahead in the gifs section (I didn't watch the episode) of Hancock evading what appeared to be Sentomaru attackin her, and wanted to see more of that bit.  Didn't really seem like a fight, since Sentomaru apparently failed to do anything lol


----------



## Kizaru77 (Dec 28, 2010)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Hancock vs Sentomaru, what little there was? Avy and sig, please.




*Spoiler*: __ 









It was just a short scene.


Sengoku said:


> Hey Kizaru77, can you make the gif as big as the site will allow where it towards the end of the episode it shows Whitebeard, Roger, Shiki, Sengoku, and Garp?
> 
> Thanks!








crististar said:


> can someone make a figf form this video
> 
> 
> from minute 2:03 - 2:16



I don't have time to dl the episode right now, I think I will do it tomorrow



LadyOnePiece said:


> hola guys! i'm rather new here but i made an account because i LOVE the gifs you guys make ^^
> 
> uhmm....errr....could i possibly make a request or would i need more posts?



Welcome! What do you want?


----------



## LadyOnePiece (Dec 28, 2010)

Thanks  erm, could i get a GIF from 0:06 - 0:08? Please & Thanks ^^
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IUJz5xiRVw0[/YOUTUBE]

Usopp's "shaddap face" is just so epic XD


----------



## Gilgamesh (Dec 29, 2010)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> I saw some scene ahead in the gifs section (I didn't watch the episode) of Hancock evading what appeared to be Sentomaru attackin her, and wanted to see more of that bit.  Didn't really seem like a fight, since Sentomaru apparently failed to do anything lol



Yeah Hancock ran away


----------



## Kizaru77 (Dec 29, 2010)

Here your gifs:


*Spoiler*: _Ussop and Chopper_ 





This scene made me laugh a lot the first time I saw it!





*Spoiler*: _Kizaru vs Rayleigh_


----------



## LadyOnePiece (Dec 29, 2010)

Kizaru77 said:


> Here your gifs:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Ussop and Chopper_
> ...



Awesome GIF pek Thank you very much


----------



## Justin91523 (Dec 29, 2010)

Can i get a gif from 23 to 27 Seconds 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u6rqfHaFsfg[/YOUTUBE]

can one be sig and the other be avatar size


----------



## ROB LVCCY (Dec 30, 2010)

Sorry Kizaru 77 you're a genius make gif

 seriously, congratulations!

You can make a gif where pike for the first time using the mixed form.
where pike hits Luffy and Zoro?





 You decide if you make 1 or 2 ....


 gif or any other on pike


 thanks in advance!


----------



## Kizaru77 (Dec 30, 2010)

Justin91523 said:


> Can i get a gif from 23 to 27 Seconds
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u6rqfHaFsfg[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> can one be sig and the other be avatar size



Here your gifs:

*Spoiler*: __ 














ROB LVCCY said:


> Sorry Kizaru 77 you're a genius make gif
> 
> seriously, congratulations!
> 
> ...



Thanks you. I want to be sure, Pike = Lucci?
If yes can you do like Justin (Video + From XX:XX to XX:XX) it will be easier for me to do it.


----------



## ROB LVCCY (Dec 30, 2010)

> Thanks you. I want to be sure, Pike = Lucci?
> If yes can you do like Justin (Video + From XX:XX to XX:XX) it will be easier for me to do it.




Yes, i have a problem..... i don't find the video..... sorry


----------



## Big Mom (Dec 30, 2010)

May you please create me a gif of this:



But I only want from 1:51 to 2:10


----------



## Kizaru77 (Dec 31, 2010)

ROB LVCCI :

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## ROB LVCCY (Jan 1, 2011)

Kizaru77 said:


> ROB LVCCI :
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



it's perfect! thanks!

but.... when lucci kiks zoro... have problem ?


the gif have the problem?


----------



## Justin91523 (Jan 1, 2011)

Kizaru77 said:


> Here your gifs:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


 thanks that perfect reps


----------



## Kizaru77 (Jan 1, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> May you please create me a gif of this:
> 
> 
> 
> But I only want from 1:51 to 2:10




Your gif:

*Spoiler*: __ 









ROB LVCCI => No problem with the gif. It was like this in the episode.


----------



## ROB LVCCY (Jan 1, 2011)

Because seems slow.... 


please can you the gif do?  by 00.52 second  up a 1.22 would be better to exit up to 1.51 but perhaps slow and long that you say?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FVdUx7l3yWU[/YOUTUBE]



Thanks very much!


----------



## Big Mom (Jan 1, 2011)

Holy crap, thats PERFECT. Thank you!


----------



## Soichiro (Jan 5, 2011)




----------



## ZOLANTON (Jan 8, 2011)

Can you please tell me what program do you use to make your gifs? Thanks...


----------



## Kizaru77 (Jan 8, 2011)

I use Animation Shop 3.


----------



## Enzo (Jan 9, 2011)

You know what we need...

Akainu removing his cap.


----------



## Raptorz (Jan 9, 2011)

Can some one make a gif of episode 482 where Akainu takes off his cap, combs his hair and puts the cap back on?


----------



## Kizaru77 (Jan 9, 2011)

I think I'll make more gifs from the episode tomorrow.


----------



## Enigma (Jan 9, 2011)

[sp=New ep]

















[/sp]


----------



## Enigma (Jan 9, 2011)

Here's a Akainu hat ava



and another sig


----------



## KidCorpse (Jan 9, 2011)

Could you please make one from 10:54-11:03 of the latest episode?

Top video


----------



## soul d davis (Jan 10, 2011)

can some one make this 150x150


----------



## Enzo (Jan 10, 2011)

soul d davis said:


> can some one make this 150x150


----------



## Kizaru77 (Jan 10, 2011)

KidCorpse said:


> Could you please make one from 10:54-11:03 of the latest episode?
> 
> Top video


----------



## Kizaru77 (Jan 10, 2011)

One Piece 482:


*Spoiler*: __ 

















Akainu vs Ace longer version:

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Aidin (Jan 10, 2011)

*Enigma*
Nice avatars! I'll take one!


----------



## Raptorz (Jan 10, 2011)

Kizaru77 said:


> I think I'll make more gifs from the episode tomorrow.



Awesome! Thankyou.


----------



## soul d davis (Jan 10, 2011)

can someone make this smaller for a arlong parks forum avatar?


----------



## Vennis (Jan 15, 2011)

My first gif (thank you kizaru to have me to explain and to pass software


----------



## Kizaru77 (Jan 16, 2011)

You're welcome.

One Piece 483

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Enigma (Jan 16, 2011)

Sad episode. 

I'll make some gifs too today.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jan 16, 2011)

Kizaru77 said:


> You're welcome.
> 
> One Piece 483
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


Can you make the secone one with the same frame as this one?


----------



## Enigma (Jan 16, 2011)

Frame as in border?


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jan 16, 2011)

Enigma said:


> Frame as in border?


Ah, yes. Whatever it is


----------



## Kizaru77 (Jan 16, 2011)

You should ask to Enigma, it was his borders. My gifs don't have it.


----------



## ROB LVCCY (Jan 18, 2011)

kizaru can you do the gif when akainu walking with the body destroyed?
is of the last episode
thanks


----------



## Kizaru77 (Jan 18, 2011)

ROB LVCCY said:


> kizaru can you do the gif when akainu walking with the body destroyed?
> is of the last episode
> thanks


----------



## dreams crusher (Jan 22, 2011)

hello

can anyone make for me a gif from this video



from 2:08 to 2:15 and i want it to be an avatar size

i will be waiting ^.^


----------



## narutorockers (Jan 22, 2011)

wow! thanks for the gif guys!


----------



## dexxterr (Jan 23, 2011)

can someone make me a gif of this here?


00:39-00:48 pls


----------



## Kizaru77 (Jan 23, 2011)

2 avy from 484:

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kizaru77 (Jan 23, 2011)

One Piece 484 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## ROB LVCCY (Jan 23, 2011)

kizaru this gif oft the boxing ( BB and akainu) is not perfect.


----------



## Enigma (Jan 23, 2011)

This took me a while to make.

[sp=494]

















[/sp]


----------



## Enigma (Jan 23, 2011)

[sp]















[/sp]

Done.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jan 23, 2011)

Enigma said:


> This took me a while to make.
> 
> [sp=494]
> 
> ...



taking this one for later use


----------



## dreams crusher (Jan 24, 2011)

once again

can anyone make for me a gif from this video



from 2:08 to 2:15 and i want it to be an avatar size

i will be waiting ^.^

plz don't ignor


----------



## Vennis (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## KohZa (Jan 29, 2011)

^i think it would be better if you request that on shop at request section.this is one is one piece only gifs.

nice to see this thread stil going on .


----------



## Kizaru77 (Jan 30, 2011)

One Piece 485


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kizaru77 (Jan 30, 2011)

One Piece 485 part 2


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## thesh00ter (Jan 31, 2011)

Kizaru77 said:


> One Piece 485 part 2
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __




and might i add: OYAJIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

thanks Kizaru


----------



## Scholzee (Jan 31, 2011)

Thanks Kiz will rep!


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 4, 2011)

Kizaru77 said:


> One Piece 485 part 2
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Could you make this into a senior avatar size?


----------



## Kizaru77 (Feb 5, 2011)

Black Wraith said:


> Could you make this into a senior avatar size?




Yep:


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 6, 2011)

Kizaru77 said:


> Yep:



Awesome.

Thanks.


----------



## Kizaru77 (Feb 7, 2011)

Black Wraith said:


> Awesome.
> 
> Thanks.



You're welcome!

One Piece 486


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kizaru77 (Feb 7, 2011)

One Piece 486 part 2


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## crististar (Feb 7, 2011)

kizaru can u make the scene when akainu melts the rock + this scene 

united if it's to big pm me 

hope it's not to much to ask!?


----------



## Neelix (Feb 8, 2011)

Kizaru-san, can you make a gif that starts when a WB member shoots at Akainu up until the point he regenerates himself?



1:10 - 1:16


----------



## Kizaru77 (Feb 9, 2011)

crististar said:


> kizaru can u make the scene when akainu melts the rock + this scene
> 
> united if it's to big pm me
> 
> hope it's not to much to ask!?




No don't worry!




Don Poucho said:


> Kizaru-san, can you make a gif that starts when a WB member shoots at Akainu up until the point he regenerates himself?
> 
> 
> 
> 1:10 - 1:16


----------



## dreams crusher (Feb 10, 2011)

Hi can anyone make for me a gif from this video



from 0:10 to 0:20

plz and I want it an avatar size.

arigato ^.^


----------



## Kizaru77 (Feb 14, 2011)

dreams crusher said:


> Hi can anyone make for me a gif from this video
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 











One Piece 487

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kizaru77 (Feb 14, 2011)

One Piece 487 part 2

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## crististar (Feb 15, 2011)

man kizaru u rock

can u combine this gif 

with this 



+ can u show akainu after being cut?
idk if it isnt to big to get that into a gif?!?


----------



## Kizaru77 (Feb 16, 2011)

Yep


----------



## FeiHong (Feb 16, 2011)

Next week will be ill gifs!


----------



## Franky (Feb 22, 2011)

Can you turn one of your recent Ivankov GIF's into a Senior Avatar and put a border on a matching sig? (the avatar with the same border would be nice)


----------



## Kizaru77 (Feb 22, 2011)

Franky said:


> Can you turn one of your recent Ivankov GIF's into a Senior Avatar and put a border on a matching sig? (the avatar with the same border would be nice)



I can turn a gif into a Avy but I can't make border sorry. ;/
I think there are here some people who are talented and can put border, you should ask them. 

Is that what you wanted?

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kizaru77 (Feb 22, 2011)

Here some gifs I made quickly from 488:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kizaru77 (Feb 22, 2011)

2 last:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## GodEneru (Mar 4, 2011)

Can Anyone make gif of god enel?


----------



## almogalon99 (Mar 4, 2011)

Something that can get me a signature of conflicts presumption that series as Blackbeard's Ace Ace aokiji 's and Ace and akian etc.

and וgif Gif of Magelen and if possible

 Sorry to have problems writing and I do it on Google Translate for the keyboard problems


----------



## Kizaru77 (Mar 6, 2011)

Your request Hawkeyes :


*Spoiler*: __ 










Few gifs from episode 489

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Hawkeyes (Mar 6, 2011)

Yo, that looks great, but can you resize the avatar to senior level and have the sig show the lasers passing by Law's submarine?


----------



## Kizaru77 (Mar 6, 2011)

Likes this?


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Hawkeyes (Mar 6, 2011)

Good work.


----------



## almogalon99 (Mar 7, 2011)

Sorry someone can get me a gif of magllen and some gifs of conflicts between people like the Ace with aokiji or with Blackbeard only other people I call them blast


----------



## Kizaru77 (Mar 7, 2011)

You should look in the others pages. There are gifs you want.


----------



## Nara1066 (Mar 7, 2011)

Can some one make me some GIFs of Trafalgar Law from episodes 488 & 489


----------



## Kizaru77 (Mar 8, 2011)

Nara1066 said:


> Can some one make me some GIFs of Trafalgar Law from episodes 488 & 489




*Spoiler*: __ 










Not a lot interesting scene. :/


----------



## Nara1066 (Mar 8, 2011)

Kizaru77 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry about it not beening very interesting but thanks 4 the gifs


----------



## crististar (Mar 13, 2011)

can u make a gift ot this scene?
it's HD youtube video u cand download it



the whole scene with the ending but without flashbacks
thanks


----------



## FeiHong (Mar 24, 2011)

490 has came out right?


----------



## Kizaru77 (Mar 30, 2011)

crististar said:


> can u make a gift ot this scene?
> it's HD youtube video u cand download it
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry for the big delay, but the video is very too much long to make a gif even without FB. :/



FeiHong said:


> 490 has came out right?



Yes the 491 too.


----------



## FeiHong (Mar 30, 2011)

Will there be Gifs from those episodes?


----------



## Black Duck (Apr 1, 2011)

Can any of you guys make a gif from an episode which is not in You Tube, but for example in watchop?
If so i have a huuuuuuge request and there should be kinda lot of work i guess, so whoever is willing to help, please reply or pm me  Thank you in advance you sugoi gif makers!!


----------



## ROB LVCCY (Apr 2, 2011)

kizaru and le gif of 490, 491?


----------



## intex22 (Apr 6, 2011)

hello I would like to thank you little ace gif


----------



## intex22 (Apr 6, 2011)

je voudrais des gif de ace petit


----------



## Soca (Apr 9, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]G8USq0Jo5TI[/YOUTUBE]

i'd like a gif made please

0:17-0:25 please please 

also with a border if possible


----------



## Enigma (Apr 10, 2011)

Gifs from the first half of the Toriko x OP crossover.

[sp=Toriko x OP avas] 





 [/sp]


----------



## Enigma (Apr 10, 2011)

[sp=Toriko x OP sigs] 

















[/sp]


----------



## Enigma (Apr 10, 2011)

Two more.


----------



## Bonney (inactive) (Apr 10, 2011)

can't wait for some gifs from the new ep *O*


----------



## ROB LVCCY (Apr 12, 2011)

kizaru is dead?


----------



## Vennis (Apr 12, 2011)

493


----------



## ROB LVCCY (Apr 12, 2011)

but 491 and 492?!


----------



## Vennis (Apr 12, 2011)

Ace ...


----------



## Enigma (Apr 13, 2011)

[sp=OP 14]

















[/sp]

Might make more when I find some time.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Apr 13, 2011)

Enigma said:


> [sp=OP 14]
> 
> 
> 
> Might make more when I find some time.



Can I use this as my Av? Would love the Zoro one as an Av, but it wouldnt fit. This would do nicely tho!


----------



## Soca (Apr 13, 2011)

thanks enigma


----------



## ROB LVCCY (Apr 13, 2011)

491 and 492?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

We do not put the gif?


----------



## Kizaru77 (Apr 15, 2011)

Sorry for not posting new gifs. I was pretty busy and also tired lol.
First I will try to make some gif from the last episode for this week end.


----------



## Enigma (Apr 15, 2011)

Blitzomaru said:


> Can I use this as my Av? Would love the Zoro one as an Av, but it wouldnt fit. This would do nicely tho!



Sure                             :33


----------



## Kizaru77 (Apr 16, 2011)

Here my gifs from the episode 493 and the new Opening. Hope you like them.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kizaru77 (Apr 16, 2011)

Part 2


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kizaru77 (Apr 16, 2011)

The last one

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## ROB LVCCY (Apr 16, 2011)

Sorry kizaru77 you don't do the 491 and 492?


----------



## Kizaru77 (Apr 16, 2011)

Not for the moment. Is there a scene you absolutely want?


----------



## crististar (Apr 16, 2011)

kizaru epic gif's


----------



## ROB LVCCY (Apr 17, 2011)

Kizaru77 said:


> Not for the moment. Is there a scene you absolutely want?



Yes please  drake and drake's crew

thanks


----------



## Kizaru77 (Apr 17, 2011)

Cris => Thanks!
LVCCy => It is from the 491 or 492? Because I have to DL it before.


----------



## ROB LVCCY (Apr 17, 2011)

490 sorry... When seen the supernova.


----------



## Kizaru77 (Apr 17, 2011)

2 Drake gifs (avy and sig)


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## BB4ever (Apr 22, 2011)

you are the best!!!!!!!!
seriously, you are fantastic ... make the best of all gif

get ready, because I will work XD

managed to make me a gif with Diable Jambe Flanchet Shoot
thanks


----------



## LadyOnePiece (Apr 23, 2011)

kizaru im _veryy_ sorry if your busy but could i request a GIF? 

its the last tab on top of video at 9:54 - 9:55


----------



## Kizaru77 (Apr 27, 2011)

BB4ever said:


> you are the best!!!!!!!!
> seriously, you are fantastic ... make the best of all gif
> 
> get ready, because I will work XD
> ...


First Thanks you!
I don't know if  you have seen my message but I made gifs from recents episodes. In which episode is it?



LadyOnePiece said:


> kizaru im _veryy_ sorry if your busy but could i request a GIF?
> 
> its the last tab on top of video at 9:54 - 9:55



Here your gifs:

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Santoryu (Apr 27, 2011)

Can anyone make me a gif/avatar from this video please. 

0:47-0:48


----------



## BB4ever (Apr 27, 2011)

Kizaru77 said:


> First Thanks you!
> I don't know if  you have seen my message but I made gifs from recents episodes. In which episode is it?



sorry ...
appears in the 10th movie .. when sanji attacks  the monkey


----------



## Kizaru77 (Apr 27, 2011)

Some gifs from the 10th movie have been made. You should check the pages, I think you'll find it.


----------



## LadyOnePiece (Apr 30, 2011)

Kizaru77 said:


> First Thanks you!
> I don't know if  you have seen my message but I made gifs from recents episodes. In which episode is it?
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you very much!


----------



## FeiHong (May 1, 2011)

Gifs/Avatars from 494? 495?


----------



## Mr. 0 (May 7, 2011)

Has anyone posted a sig formatted gif of Shiki dancing?


----------



## FeiHong (May 19, 2011)

what happened to the gifs?


----------



## Liraya (May 23, 2011)

Hi everyone!
I have to say that I follow this thread now for quite a while and I admire your great work!
I just registered for this forum to say hello to you guys and that I hope you keep up your good work!


----------



## ROB LVCCY (Jun 3, 2011)

gif's das bornes vs roronoa zoro?!


----------



## TheWon (Jul 10, 2011)

Ok we need a gif of chopper with his pants down from episode 506! That shit was cute! No Homo!


----------



## Suave1 (Jul 14, 2011)

I made a few gifs of episode 506 nothing special but made a few


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## LadyOnePiece (Jul 15, 2011)

ooh lala those are some awesome GIFs


----------



## Aeon (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## SAFFF (Jul 16, 2011)

lol the fucks up with ussop's expression?


----------



## Billie (Jul 17, 2011)

​


----------



## hatorihanzo2010 (Jul 20, 2011)

Techno_Jutsu said:


> This part?
> 
> 
> Made this one too, he looks cool shooting the Kabuto:



hahahah.funny gif


----------



## almogalon100 (Jul 23, 2011)

Sorry, can someone bring me a lot of gif of signatures, I am looking for such a long time Thanks in advance.


----------



## Soca (Aug 5, 2011)

look through the thread


----------



## Uzumaki Kushina (Aug 30, 2011)

hey guys,do you have the one where rayleigh uses haki in sabondy park?


----------



## Kizaru77 (Sep 9, 2011)

I don't have.

Some gifs from 512:

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Zorp (Sep 14, 2011)




----------



## Hawk (Sep 15, 2011)

OMG, lolz  

So much win . 

+rep .


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Sep 26, 2011)

Kinda a funky/huge request, but yeah: 

Remember when Ray was spinning and shit just before he hit Kizaru?

I need a gif of that, only, just as he's about to kick kizaru, it switches to his Haki energy blast from the latest episode. 

And the words KA-ME-HA-ME-HAAAAAA need to pop up along the bottom in succession, with the HAAAAAA coming in during the energy beam. 

That, or just the energy blast.​


----------



## Suave1 (Sep 28, 2011)

I made a few gifs from episode 516


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Mr. 0 (Sep 29, 2011)

Suave1 said:


> I made a few gifs from episode 516


 This made me laugh. It's like Luffy is awed by Rayleighs divine aura.


----------



## Killua Zaoldyeck 95 (Sep 29, 2011)

Where do you take the videos for made the gif?


----------



## luffy98 (Sep 29, 2011)

hello i'm italian please take this gif



0:34  at  0:39  please thankyou


----------



## Killua Zaoldyeck 95 (Sep 30, 2011)

I meant the link of the raw episodes that used to make gif


----------



## Suave1 (Sep 30, 2011)

Luffy here is the gif you wanted


----------



## luffy98 (Oct 1, 2011)

suave1 thankyou so much ^_^


----------



## luffy98 (Oct 1, 2011)

kizaru77 and suave1 do gif of episode 517???


----------



## Suave1 (Oct 1, 2011)

If no1 else does episode 517 I don't mind doing it


----------



## EpicBroFist (Oct 1, 2011)

can someone make a gif of 1:52-2:00, 2:11-2:18(or 2:11-2:14 and 2:15-2:18)



please and thank you :33


----------



## Suave1 (Oct 2, 2011)

Epic I can do that for you tomorrow, if you don't mind the wait.

This comp doesn't have the programs


----------



## EpicBroFist (Oct 2, 2011)

Dont mind at all, actually very much appreciated :33


----------



## Red Hair Shanks (Oct 2, 2011)

Could somebody please make a gif from the new opening when young roger changes to shanks who changes to luffy,thanks


----------



## Zaeed (Oct 2, 2011)

This one is one I made earlier.



*Made for Fanno Flow*
*please don't use this unless he lets you do so. *



----

Pretty quick version of the strawhats and title barring Luffy.



And a slower version



----

Luffy and the crew shots.



Not really satisfied with this one bit grainy, but still will share it.

If you are going to use one please credit me, Cheers.


----------



## Red Hair Shanks (Oct 2, 2011)

ok,mano flow,may i please use it?


----------



## Zaeed (Oct 2, 2011)

EpicBroFist said:


> can someone make a gif of 1:52-2:00, 2:11-2:18(or 2:11-2:14 and 2:15-2:18)
> 
> 
> 
> please and thank you :33





Is this something like you wanted? Or did you want seperate ones like I made above.


----------



## luffy98 (Oct 2, 2011)

beatiful gif op 15 plese take gif  7 second at 8 second pleas thankyou


----------



## luffy98 (Oct 2, 2011)

and this  2:10 at 2:14 please


----------



## Suave1 (Oct 2, 2011)

made a few off of Episode 517


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Edward Newgate (Oct 2, 2011)

Can you make a gif with that Roger, Shanks and Luffy spinning scene?


----------



## Suave1 (Oct 2, 2011)

cont.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Mr. 0 (Oct 2, 2011)

Killua Zaoldyeck 95 said:


> I meant the link of the raw episodes that used to make gif


I don't care anymore.


----------



## Kaijin (Oct 2, 2011)

Suave1 said:


> made a few off of Episode 517



Taking + rep added


----------



## luffy98 (Oct 5, 2011)

please this gif    7:21 at 7:33 please ^_^ (sorry but i'm italian i dont't speake well engliesh sorry)


----------



## luffy98 (Oct 5, 2011)

at 7: 33  please sorry again


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 6, 2011)

Anyone have gifs of when nami is glomping ussop or with the fake straw hats?


----------



## susakeshadow (Oct 9, 2011)

can you guys make a gif of the new eye-catch thanks!!


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 24, 2011)

anyone make a gif of the new straw hat scene in the opening?


----------



## Robin (Oct 28, 2011)

Whoever makes a gif of the "wrong ship" moment will get a delicious rep from me  when it comes out of course


----------



## Jaybro (Oct 28, 2011)

susakeshadow said:


> can you guys make a gif of the new eye-catch thanks!!



I'll give it a try right now.


----------



## Jaybro (Oct 28, 2011)

Done. The new eyecatch. Didn't have great source material though since my raw files for TS aren't in preferable codecs.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 28, 2011)

That's really good dude. The quality is nice. Its not too fast, too slow, too small or in fuzzy quality.

Shit looks pro.


----------



## Savior (Oct 30, 2011)

Someone please make a GIF/avvy of Luffy dodging the lasers...so badass


----------



## Jay. (Oct 30, 2011)




----------



## Jaybro (Oct 30, 2011)

I'll give it a shot, but I'm not using that video. Uploader should hang himself for subjecting viewers to quality that low, and having the nerve to watermark it..

Okay, I'll have it done in like 2 hours. Found a source I think I can use.


----------



## Satou (Oct 30, 2011)

Some gifs.  All adhere to the 1 MB limit.


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 30, 2011)

Satou said:


> Some gifs.  All adhere to the 1 MB limit.



I?m so taking this one. rep+


----------



## Soca (Oct 30, 2011)

Satou said:


> Some gifs.  All adhere to the 1 MB limit.



taking  reps


----------



## Satou (Oct 30, 2011)

Many thanks 


Saw Jet Pistol lurking and so thought of making this:




Might make more gifs.

Edit:


----------



## Laffite (Oct 30, 2011)

Awesome gifs guys!


----------



## anas (Oct 31, 2011)

*Wow guys, that was AWESOME .. ^^
I'm really grateful to you , especially "Satou"
It was really hard work .. *


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 31, 2011)

Satou said:


> Some gifs.  All adhere to the 1 MB limit.



yeeees! finally someone made a gif of the new animation in the opening!


----------



## Jay. (Oct 31, 2011)

Good gifs. Seriously.


----------



## luffy98 (Nov 2, 2011)

gif:  02:00 sec a 02:09 sec
 gif:  03:40 sec a 04:05 sec
 gif:  04:46 sec a 04:50 sec
gif:  04:58 sec a 05:08 sec
 gif:  05:20 sec a 05:35 sec
gif:  06:08 sec a 06: 14 sec
10gif: 06:37 sec a 06:50 sec
11gif: 07:10 sec a 07: 13 sec
gif 08:00 sec a 08:04 sec
gif: 08:50 sec a 08:55sec
gif: 09:00 sec a 09:05 sec
gif: 09:10 sec a 09:14sec
gif: 09:20 sec a 09:30 sec
gif:09:35 sec a 09:38sec
gif:09:45 sec a 09:49 sec

please^^


----------



## Brook King Soul (Nov 5, 2011)

Hi I could ask you the pleasure of having the gif techniques brook those seen up to now, thank you to all


----------



## FreshTooth (Nov 11, 2011)

thanks a lot!


----------



## Brook King Soul (Nov 13, 2011)

Hi, you can put gif of episodes 522 and 523, many thanks in advance


----------



## Mnemosyne (Nov 14, 2011)




----------



## kim luffy (Dec 3, 2011)

Hey i'm new here but can i have one where sanji nosebleeds? it's in the latest anime episode where he can't control his nosebleeding after being in an okama land for so long  arigato gozaimasu


----------



## anas (Dec 13, 2011)

*guys, I really miss your awesome works..  
Please, Keep going.... <3 , It came from my heart..:$*


----------



## Surume (Dec 18, 2011)

from today's ep


----------



## anas (Dec 22, 2011)

*^^
He exactly found all blue!!<3
Nice pics.. btw.=)
*


----------



## Admiral Kizaru (Jan 3, 2012)

All right folks, to celebrate my new name change I'm going to need a new gif for my sig.

I would like a gif of my sword fight with that vagabond, the dark king.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=htxynVbl50A&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

Basically 1.44 - 1.47 in the above video.


Credit, reps and a whole deal of thanks will be given.


----------



## Klue (Jan 4, 2012)

Surume said:


> from today's ep



Can you make me an avi version of this, but just with Luffy with his hand raised, and palm out (infinite loop). It's the image right before the close up of his eye.


----------



## Noitora (Jan 5, 2012)

Franky Nipple light gifs, they are a must.


----------



## Surume (Jan 6, 2012)

Here you go 

@Klue

Sorry, I misread your post. Here is your avie


----------



## FreshTooth (Jan 15, 2012)

thank you very much!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 15, 2012)

using this for my avy..

reps and credited


----------



## Big Mom (Jan 15, 2012)

Any gifs of Hody Jones?


----------



## Surume (Jan 16, 2012)

Hody set from 530


----------



## Big Mom (Jan 16, 2012)

Taking thank you!


----------



## Big Mom (Jan 17, 2012)

Can you make the avatar senior sized please? Thanks.


----------



## Soca (Feb 17, 2012)

There wasn't much gifs to make for this episode, this week though she be action packed can't wait.


----------



## Jason V (Feb 20, 2012)

Someone can be realized two gifs 150x200 of Lucci:
 1) When he's transformed the first time
 2) When he's hit's rufy with Flying Shigans

thanks in advance

What program used to create excellent gifs?


----------



## Soca (Feb 20, 2012)

post the clips


----------



## Jason V (Feb 20, 2012)

Sorry, I'm forgot  the dimensions of gifs are 200x150  

1) first gif= 1:10 1:55 (Only morphing phases included name of his fruit)


2) second gif= 1:57 3:04 (if possible, otherwise 2:40 3:04)


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 1, 2012)

Could someone makes some gifs of Zoro vs Hody?


----------



## AkainuTaycho7 (Mar 18, 2012)

Some gif Hody Jones?


----------



## Navy Scribe (Apr 21, 2012)

Some gifs I made of the Logias


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 27, 2012)

Could someone make a gif of Zoro vs Hody already?


----------



## Speed of darkness (May 5, 2012)

Someone bring in some gatling gun dawg......


----------



## Kishido (May 25, 2012)

Promeus said:


> Some gifs I made of the Logias



Awesome... Are you able to get a proper gif in avatar size of Enel turning into Amaru mode?


----------



## Soca (May 25, 2012)

with and without a border


----------



## Kishido (May 25, 2012)

Da best but

*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Marcelle.B again.*


----------



## SAFFF (May 25, 2012)

That Enel gif is tempting me to break out my old Enel set.


----------



## NaKura1920 (May 28, 2012)

I just made 17 gifs...

5 of episode 548
and
12 of episode 549

but... i will just upload 6 gifs HERE....


548


549


----------



## Doc Q (May 28, 2012)

I'm putting the Jimbei one in my sig.  Reps.


----------



## Burukku (May 29, 2012)

have you got some gif of Brook? I need a lot of his gif


----------



## Doc Q (May 29, 2012)

Gif of Brook using his ghost powers would be awesome.


----------



## Burukku (May 29, 2012)

I've done this two gifs of his soul 

I need some old gifs


----------



## Doc Q (May 29, 2012)

Haha, awesome.


----------



## Last shinobi (Jul 3, 2012)

requesting shanks gif for avatar. could be from any scene from the encounter with wb onwards


----------



## pearlday1 (Jul 3, 2012)

Out of pure curiosity- Why is this forum thread so empty nowadays? It used to be filled with gifs from almost every episode. It still has those, but there aren't many for the new episodes.  I really want some avatars and signature gifs from One Piece after Time Skip. BUT there's no one posting them here! This was the only place I could get them too. I keep checking in and notha. (I have been getting gifs from here from well befroe the impel down arc). 
Can someone start posting stuff here again? I don't really care what exactly, I just personally want stuff from after the time skip.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 4, 2012)

pearlday1 said:


> Out of pure curiosity- Why is this forum thread so empty nowadays? It used to be filled with gifs from almost every episode. It still has those, but there aren't many for the new episodes.  I really want some avatars and signature gifs from One Piece after Time Skip. BUT there's no one posting them here! This was the only place I could get them too. I keep checking in and notha. (I have been getting gifs from here from well befroe the impel down arc).
> Can someone start posting stuff here again? I don't really care what exactly, I just personally want stuff from after the time skip.



Just ask Aeon or someone in the Request Shop forum to make the gifs you want. No one makes gifs here anymore. Shits dead. This section in general is dead as fuck. I think it should be combined with the OL. It doesn't garner enough traffic.


----------



## Soca (Jul 4, 2012)

I can take some requests but I need youtube clips I can't be bothered to dl entire episodes for one set or whatever unless it's really good, like this weeks coming episode should have some decent scenes.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 4, 2012)

Marcelle.B said:


> I can take some requests but I need youtube clips I can't be bothered to dl entire episodes for one set or whatever unless it's really good, like this weeks coming episode should have some decent scenes.



Can you make a sig of this?



From 2:13-2:20


----------



## Soca (Jul 5, 2012)

sorry for the quality that's the best I can get ya due to it's huge size lol


----------



## pearlday1 (Jul 7, 2012)

I want some gifs from the luffy vs 100k episode  . I don't have any clips or anything in particular in mind though


----------



## Soca (Jul 8, 2012)

I'll make more later probably but here are some zoro and sanji gifs form the latest episode.

avas

*Spoiler*: __ 










sigs

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Soca (Jul 9, 2012)

usopp avas

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Big Mom (Jul 9, 2012)

Hody jones please


----------



## Mr. 0 (Jul 9, 2012)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Hody jones please


----------



## Ape Titan (Jul 9, 2012)

Is there any Gedatsu gifs?


----------



## Mr. 0 (Jul 9, 2012)

Ape Titan said:


> Is there any Gedatsu gifs?


----------



## Ape Titan (Jul 9, 2012)

Spectacular... just spectacular...


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 9, 2012)

Marcelle.B said:


> sorry for the quality that's the best I can get ya due to it's huge size lol



Thanks a lot!


----------



## pearlday1 (Jul 10, 2012)

The Usopp and Zoro ones won't work for me. The end of the url links are "landing" so the site I use cant host it. (I use a rotator). Is there a way to fix this?

Also, are there any Luffy ones?

BTW, THANKS!!!!


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Jul 13, 2012)

can someone please make me a senior member sized avatar from episode 354 @ the 3 min 16 sec mark plz ?


----------



## Soca (Jul 13, 2012)

I don't understand, you want a senior sized avy of this?


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Jul 13, 2012)

no, i want the scene where luffy zoro & sanji are sitting on the chairs with the sticks in their noses & their faces are stretched out.


----------



## Soca (Jul 15, 2012)

couple gifs I'll make more later

jimbei


brook


franky

*Spoiler*: __ 








chopper

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Doc Q (Jul 15, 2012)

Awesome, you should def make more.


----------



## pearlday1 (Jul 15, 2012)

Those are sweet!


----------



## Bonly (Jul 16, 2012)

Awesome gifs,how do you make those?


----------



## Soca (Jul 16, 2012)

photoshop


----------



## Big Mom (Jul 25, 2012)

Hody Jones senior sized avatars please...


----------



## Mr. 0 (Jul 27, 2012)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Hody Jones senior sized avatars please...



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Big Mom (Jul 27, 2012)

Taking the last one as soon as I can. Thank you!!!

I must spread some rep though


----------



## almogalon100 (Jul 27, 2012)

hey, somebody can make me gifs with new power of straw hats after Fishman Island Arc or from Fishman Island Arc?

My software for making GIF does not work, so if you can to bring me, thanks you


----------



## almogalon100 (Jul 29, 2012)

and if you can to bring me sanji new power after time skip


----------



## Black Mirror (Aug 30, 2012)

Chopper looks like Kim Jong there XD or some random dictator XD


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Aug 30, 2012)

There's got to be better gifs than these. LOL 

P.S. why the hell is the page so bloody small?


----------



## Soca (Aug 30, 2012)

MinatoYellowFlashNamikaze said:


> There's got to be better gifs than these. LOL
> 
> P.S. why the hell is the page so bloody small?



you complain a lot for a new member, what exactly is "better" in your head..


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Aug 30, 2012)

Marcelle.B said:


> you complain a lot for a new member, what exactly is "better" in your head..



You only read one post... not sure how that qualifies as "complaining a lot" Besides, I haven't been here long enough to be judged as whiny. I'm not saying your work is bad... just asking if there are better gifs of the anime.  

This looks like a good gif:


----------



## Blitzomaru (Aug 31, 2012)

Dude, beggars cant be choosers. Try adding some of your own before critiquing people who do this for us.


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Aug 31, 2012)

Blitzomaru said:


> Dude, beggars cant be choosers. Try adding some of your own before critiquing people who do this for us.



 Why is everyone so serious?

 Talk about being fragile. I wouldn't cry if 1 out of 2,000 posters laughed at the gif I just posted. 

Look, I apologise, ok? Please forgive me for expressing my honest opinion.


----------



## Shinthia (Aug 31, 2012)

Sanjis fight from Episode of Nami (new one ) as sig would be cool


----------



## Blitzomaru (Aug 31, 2012)

Zoro' tatsumki from episode ofnami please. From his attack to his stance at the end if possible


----------



## Big Mom (Aug 31, 2012)

Lol at expecting people to take kindly to him insulting their work. 

Hody vs Luffy gifs please


----------



## Shinthia (Aug 31, 2012)

Plz take as much time as u need, but can u make a Law Gif As a Sig from :


from 1:19 to 1:32 .


----------



## Funta (Aug 31, 2012)

LazyOnigiriLuffy said:


> Sanjis fight from Episode of Nami (new one ) as sig would be cool


----------



## Shinthia (Aug 31, 2012)

Its perfect , thanks alot. Rep +


----------



## Funta (Aug 31, 2012)

Blitzomaru said:


> Zoro' tatsumki from episode ofnami please. From his attack to his stance at the end if possible


----------



## The World (Aug 31, 2012)

LazyOnigiriLuffy said:


> Its perfect , thanks alot. Rep +



Mods are definitely going to remove your sig if they ever see it


----------



## Shinthia (Aug 31, 2012)

The World said:


> Mods are definitely going to remove your sig if they ever see it



why? 
Is it ok now ?


----------



## Blitzomaru (Aug 31, 2012)

Exacta! Thanks!


----------



## Soca (Aug 31, 2012)

good luck keeping those as sigs the limit on the forums are 1,021mb the sizes of those are over 5mb


----------



## Navy Scribe (Aug 31, 2012)

What do you guys use to make your gifs,currently I am just messing around with Camtasia


----------



## Soca (Aug 31, 2012)

Camtasia is just to record stuff if you wanna make gifs you gotta at least have photoshop.


----------



## Navy Scribe (Aug 31, 2012)

Marcelle.B said:


> Camtasia is just to record stuff if you wanna make gifs you gotta at least have photoshop.


I know Photoshop is better for it,but Camtasia studio is capable of creating gifs. Is that what you were saying?


----------



## Soca (Aug 31, 2012)

I actually didn't know you could make them on camtasia I thought you just recorded stuff on it.


----------



## Black Mirror (Aug 31, 2012)

Navy Scribe said:


> What do you guys use to make your gifs,currently I am just messing around with Camtasia



Free.
Gimp

Not Free:
Photoshop
Premiere
Flash
Fireworks
Sony Vegas is also capable I think.


----------



## Ender (Sep 20, 2012)

Vegas is way too intensive for GIF making. I mean it can do it, but its overkill  its like using a flame-thrower to light a candle. Photoshop, Flash, and Fireworks work fine.


----------



## pussyking (Sep 24, 2012)

could i get a gif of absolom trying to kiss nami during the earthquake Oz caused? i think it was ep 353. thank you!


----------



## heavenlyevil (Sep 29, 2012)

Is there a gif I missed or could someone make one of the scene in 549 where Brooke scares the crap out of Pappagg in his ghost form?


----------



## Shikirayle (Sep 30, 2012)

0:06 - 0:07 Chopper, Icon for msn pls ^^


----------



## almogalon100 (Oct 3, 2012)

i have a Question How do you guys make all the gifs? this is very good Quality and if you can send me a massage or learn me how to make this thank you i give you my skype or massanger or  massage


----------



## Ender (Oct 12, 2012)

if you read the past page or so, it's been mentioned a lot. you can use GIMP, Photoshop, flash, vegas.


----------



## Soca (Oct 12, 2012)

you can add me on skype if you wanna watch me make a gif 

brereton3


----------



## NO (Oct 12, 2012)

Black Mirror said:


> Sony Vegas is also capable I think.


Really? I didn't know that. Gotta try it.


----------



## Ender (Oct 12, 2012)

DUDE! O_O adding u on skype


----------



## Black Mirror (Oct 12, 2012)

jayjay32 said:


> Really? I didn't know that. Gotta try it.



well, since after effects and premiere can do it, sony vegas should, too^^


----------



## Soca (Oct 12, 2012)

-Ender- said:


> DUDE! O_O adding u on skype



shweet


----------



## NO (Oct 12, 2012)

Thought this was a funny scene, didn't come out too right.


----------



## Soca (Oct 12, 2012)

that's way to big, the max size limit of gif sigs are 1,021 mb that one is 1,756mb on a 16bit colour alone. shrink the size of it and cut out some layers as well to make it smaller.


----------



## Black Mirror (Nov 4, 2012)

ok guys, here we go:

for signatures: all <=1024KB


*Spoiler*: __ 


















another one since 10 images is max:


----------



## Black Mirror (Nov 4, 2012)

for avatars: all max. 150x150 <=341KB (senior size; for noob size, make a request.)


*Spoiler*: __ 














all images: 

if I missed sth 

FTW TAMAGO 

if you want a bobbins gif, get me a *raw(=no subs) *clip of him on youtube


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 5, 2012)

Thanks for the gifs! Could you make some of Pekoms?


----------



## Black Mirror (Nov 5, 2012)

S.A.F said:


> Thanks for the gifs! Could you make some of Pekoms?



here ya go:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 5, 2012)

Lol those are great! thanks.


----------



## Lord Melkor (Nov 5, 2012)

Many thanks, Black Mirror!


----------



## Sherlōck (Nov 6, 2012)

Can anyone make GIF of Akainu & Aokiji facing each other scene in anime?


----------



## Soca (Nov 6, 2012)

Dastan said:


> Can anyone make GIF of Akainu & Aokiji facing each other scene in anime?


----------



## Sherlōck (Nov 6, 2012)

Awesome. 

Thanks Marcelle. Rep.


----------



## Big Mom (Nov 7, 2012)

One Piece film z gifs please


----------



## Black Mirror (Nov 7, 2012)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> One Piece film z gifs please



you have some sources?


----------



## Vice (Nov 8, 2012)

Anything Smoker that I can shove in my sig would be nice.


----------



## RF (Nov 14, 2012)

Can someone get me that Shanks gif from the OP opening 13 One Day ?


----------



## Black Mirror (Nov 14, 2012)

Royal Shichibukai said:


> Can someone get me that Shanks gif from the OP opening 13 One Day ?





if you want it as a sig, I think this one is better:


----------



## RF (Nov 15, 2012)

Black Mirror said:


> if you want it as a sig, I think this one is better:



Thank you so much.Repped.


----------



## Mnemosyne (Nov 25, 2012)

made a few gifs for ya


----------



## MakeItReal (Nov 25, 2012)

*Episode 574:*

*150x150*


----------



## MakeItReal (Nov 25, 2012)




----------



## MakeItReal (Nov 25, 2012)

*320x180:*







Please let me know, if you take any of these or got any requests.


----------



## Marco la Fenice (Nov 26, 2012)

Gif Smoker Episode 572?


----------



## Ajin (Dec 2, 2012)

Can anyone make GIF of Sanji's kicks from  0:20-0:22?


----------



## Soca (Dec 2, 2012)




----------



## MakeItReal (Dec 2, 2012)

Ziomek said:


> Can anyone make GIF of Sanji's kicks from  0:20-0:22?



I hope you like them, if you need it in another size, please let me know. 

*150x150*



*Short Version:*



*320x180*



*Some otherfrom this Video:*





EDIT:

haha Marcelle.B was 1 minute faster.


----------



## Ajin (Dec 2, 2012)

Thank you both, but if Marcelle's gif was little faster would be awesome.

And if was a little bigger, e.g. 320x180 would be totally awesome. :33

Edit. Uh, someone has already set this scene in signature.


----------



## Soca (Dec 2, 2012)




----------



## Ajin (Dec 2, 2012)

Epic, thanks again.


----------



## MakeItReal (Dec 2, 2012)

*ONE Piece Episode 575:*

*150x150*


----------



## MakeItReal (Dec 2, 2012)

*ONE PieceEpisode 575:*

*150x150*


----------



## MakeItReal (Dec 2, 2012)

*320x180*



















Please let me know, if you take any or got a request. 

Greetz MakeItReal.


----------



## Mnemosyne (Dec 2, 2012)

MakeItReal said:


> Please let me know, if you take any or got a request.
> 
> Greetz MakeItReal.



no I won't :


----------



## Kishido (Dec 3, 2012)

Oi Marcelle... I know you aren't the biggest Sanji fan... But are you able to make this gif with an border + at the end with a Sanji FC text for my fanclub?

Would be awesome


----------



## Soca (Dec 3, 2012)

KiShiDo said:


> Oi Marcelle... I know you aren't the biggest Sanji fan... But are you able to make this gif with an border + at the end with a Sanji FC text for my fanclub?
> 
> Would be awesome



there you go, got rid of the 7/11 thing to


----------



## Kishido (Dec 3, 2012)

Just awesome Marcelle thank you. What program are using for this?

EDIT
You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Marcelle.B again.


----------



## Soca (Dec 3, 2012)

no problem n im using photoshop


----------



## Kishido (Dec 3, 2012)

Oh OK... Really nice work... I wished I could use it that probably


----------



## MakeItReal (Dec 9, 2012)

*One Piece Episode 576:*

*150x150*


----------



## MakeItReal (Dec 9, 2012)

*320x180*


----------



## MakeItReal (Dec 9, 2012)

*One Piece Z advertising:*







Just as always, tell me if you take any GIF or got a request.  Im looking for award for your feedback as well.

Greetz MakeItReal.


----------



## Sherlōck (Dec 9, 2012)

Taking.Reped.




> Just as always, tell me if you take any GIF or got a request. Im looking for award for your feedback as well.



Any good Sanji,Kizaru, Akainu & Aokiji GIF avatar.

And preferably Aokiji's Tsunami freezing scene.


----------



## MakeItReal (Dec 9, 2012)

Dastan said:


> Taking.Reped.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It would be very usefull, if you could say me in which Episode are all these scenes you are talking about.


----------



## RF (Dec 9, 2012)

Can someone make me a gif of Z choking Luffy in this video ? 0:18


----------



## Sherlōck (Dec 9, 2012)

MakeItReal said:


> It would be very usefull, if you could say me in which Episode are all these scenes you are talking about.



Anywhere you like.


----------



## MakeItReal (Dec 11, 2012)

Royal Shichibukai said:


> Can someone make me a gif of Z choking Luffy in this video ? 0:18



*150x150*















*320x180*



@ Dastan 

Just tell me the best Episode with Sanji,Kizaru, Akainu & Aokiji Action and I'll do you some GIF's. I like to do GIF's for you guys, but not searching for the Episodes with good action scenes or so.

Greetz MakeItReal. ^^


----------



## MakeItReal (Dec 11, 2012)

*Some more from some One Piece Z ad.*

*150x150*


----------



## MakeItReal (Dec 11, 2012)

*320x180*



Please let me know, if you take any, or got a request.


----------



## Hakan Erkan (Dec 11, 2012)

I heard that Momonga was in the latest filler episode,could you make a 150X150 avatar please?

MakeItReal guise.


----------



## MakeItReal (Dec 11, 2012)

Hakan Erkan said:


> I heard that Momonga was in the latest filler episode,could you make a 150X150 avatar please?
> 
> MakeItReal guise.



*I hope you like some of these.

150x150*


----------



## Hakan Erkan (Dec 11, 2012)

MakeItReal said:


> *I hope you like some of these.
> 
> 150x150*
> 
> ...



Awesome taking.

And Momonga owning Zolo


----------



## MakeItReal (Dec 11, 2012)

You're welcome.


----------



## Sherlōck (Dec 11, 2012)

MakeItReal said:


> @ Dastan
> 
> Just tell me the best Episode with Sanji,Kizaru, Akainu & Aokiji Action and I'll do you some GIF's. I like to do GIF's for you guys, but not searching for the Episodes with good action scenes or so.
> 
> Greetz MakeItReal. ^^



Thats actually very tough. I don't know where I can find those episode too. Anyway if you stumble upon those let me know.

And I am taking these two.



>


----------



## MakeItReal (Dec 16, 2012)

*One Piece Episode 577:*

*150x150*


----------



## MakeItReal (Dec 16, 2012)

*320x180*


----------



## MakeItReal (Dec 16, 2012)

*One Piece Movie Z commercial:*

*150x150*


----------



## MakeItReal (Dec 16, 2012)

*You can take and use any GIF you want. Also please let me know if you fot any request, need a GIF in another size and so...*

*If you want to use any GIF as Avatar or Signature, but the GIF is too big, please tell me and I will reduce the size of the GIF ! *

*Greetz MakeItReal.*


----------



## Black Mirror (Dec 16, 2012)

I wonder if apng will ever become a standard


----------



## MakeItReal (Dec 16, 2012)

Black Mirror said:


> I wonder if apng will ever become a standard



who? what?


----------



## Black Mirror (Dec 16, 2012)

MakeItReal said:


> who? what?



animated png.


----------



## Kalalokki (Dec 17, 2012)

Phew, my first gif. It's hard keeping it small enough...


----------



## almogalon100 (Dec 27, 2012)

HOW?


----------



## Kishido (Jan 2, 2013)

Does someone have nice sig big animated gifs of Kuzan from the movie or other ones?

This one is great... Just not that strange in animation


----------



## Mnemosyne (Jan 7, 2013)

where are the gifs?!


----------



## Shinthia (Jan 9, 2013)

Is it possible ? 
making everyone facing to the left ? 
I just want them to be afraid of my Avatar, thats all .


----------



## Jouten (Jan 9, 2013)

I'd like to request a gif of Kaku jumping from the tallest building in Water 7


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 9, 2013)

Damn, the gifs dude is gone. Fucking holidays are over. 

Who's gonna make my Punk Hazard gifs of Robin now?


----------



## Mnemosyne (Jan 10, 2013)

just ask nicely....


----------



## Black Mirror (Jan 10, 2013)

Lionel Messi said:


> Is it possible ?
> making everyone facing to the left ?
> I just want them to be afraid of my Avatar, thats all .


----------



## Shinthia (Jan 10, 2013)

Thanks a lot BM


----------



## Black Mirror (Jan 10, 2013)

Jouten said:


> I'd like to request a gif of Kaku jumping from the tallest building in Water 7







S.A.F said:


> Damn, the gifs dude is gone. Fucking holidays are over.
> 
> *Who's gonna make my Punk Hazard gifs of Robin now?*



toei messed up her face last episode. If it continues like this, there won't be any good gifs except of her boobs pbbly 

Can't wait for kinemon


----------



## Big Mom (Jan 10, 2013)

Any Big Mom avatar sized gifs?


----------



## Aeon (Jan 10, 2013)

Black Mirror said:


> toei messed up her face last episode. If it continues like this, there won't be any good gifs except of her boobs pbbly



Yeah, it was pretty bad. I had come into the thread last night, saw the posts so I decided to watch the episode and see if I got inspired to make any gifs but poor Robin.


----------



## Black Mirror (Jan 11, 2013)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Any Big Mom avatar sized gifs?





with border:


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 11, 2013)

Black Mirror said:


> toei messed up her face last episode. If it continues like this, there won't be any good gifs except of her boobs pbbly
> 
> Can't wait for kinemon



Her face wasn't even that bad. C'mon dude, make a gif of when she drew straws with Zoro or when she's taking her top off.


----------



## MakeItReal (Jan 11, 2013)

*One Piece Episode 578:*

*150x150*


----------



## MakeItReal (Jan 11, 2013)

*320x180*



















Just as always, please let me know if you take any or got a request. ^^


----------



## Mnemosyne (Jan 11, 2013)

I got a few as well


----------



## Jouten (Jan 11, 2013)

Black Mirror said:


> toei messed up her face last episode. If it continues like this, there won't be any good gifs except of her boobs pbbly
> 
> Can't wait for kinemon



Thanks, but I hoped there'd be the running and jumping part, too


----------



## Black Mirror (Jan 11, 2013)

Jouten said:


> Thanks, but I hoped there'd be the running and jumping part, too






the running part would make the file too big


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 11, 2013)

All them gifs are great. This arc is off to a busty start.


----------



## Jouten (Jan 12, 2013)

Black Mirror said:


> the running part would make the file too big



Thank you very much


----------



## Mnemosyne (Jan 14, 2013)

no sexy gifs to make this time....


----------



## Black Mirror (Jan 14, 2013)

Mnemosyne said:


> no sexy gifs to make this time....



you don't like Zoro's strong body and manly chest?


----------



## Mnemosyne (Jan 14, 2013)

Black Mirror said:


> you don't like Zoro's strong body and manly chest?



make me a gif and I'll tell you


----------



## Mnemosyne (Jan 27, 2013)

gifs


----------



## Mihawk (Jan 28, 2013)

Mnemosyne said:


> gifs



Robin's a goddess pek


----------



## Renegade Knight (Jan 28, 2013)

Dem gifs.


----------



## Mnemosyne (Jan 31, 2013)

thanks guys I'll sign autographs later


----------



## Silver (Feb 3, 2013)

sanji from recent eps


movie


----------



## Kishido (Feb 4, 2013)

Have stolen the SSJ Sanji one. Thank you


----------



## Navy Scribe (Feb 4, 2013)

Can someone do Franky's Strong Right from the recent episode?


----------



## Magician (Feb 5, 2013)

I want some sexy Robin gifs pek


----------



## Aeon (Feb 6, 2013)

I should post some since I made a set from the latest episode.


----------



## Soca (Feb 6, 2013)

why don't you go ahead and stick around like the old times


----------



## B Rabbit (Feb 10, 2013)

Can I have a set with Post Skip Anime Law please.


----------



## Silver (Feb 15, 2013)

dat 3d


----------



## Mnemosyne (Feb 15, 2013)

w-where are those from? o.o


----------



## Silver (Feb 15, 2013)

One Piece 3D: Straw Hat Chase

11th movie


----------



## Mnemosyne (Feb 15, 2013)

thanks


----------



## Silver (Feb 17, 2013)

law recent eps


----------



## Shinthia (Feb 17, 2013)

Taking this .


----------



## Mnemosyne (Feb 17, 2013)

awesome law gifs guys!


----------



## Sanji (Feb 17, 2013)

Mine now.
Kthnx.


----------



## Shinthia (Feb 17, 2013)

CaveLemon said:


> Mine now.
> Kthnx.



that looks like Law is showing the middle finger to Smoker. lol


----------



## Magician (Feb 17, 2013)

How come the gifs won't work as my avatar???


----------



## Shinthia (Feb 17, 2013)

BDProductions34 said:


> How come the gifs won't work as my avatar???



150x150 size AV is for the senior members only.

125X125 size will work for u just fine


----------



## Magician (Feb 17, 2013)

Lionel Messi said:


> 150x150 size AV is for the senior members only.
> 
> 125X125 size will work for u just fine



How do you decrease it?  When I use imageshack the animation stops working and it just shows a still image.


*Spoiler*: __ 



How do you become a senior member? 1,000+ post or something?


----------



## Soca (Feb 17, 2013)

Established Members who have earned the rights to larger avatar and PM space. Minimum 1,000 posts, 3000 rep points and 6 months of membership are required to join.


----------



## Silver (Feb 17, 2013)

which avi do you want? ill try to decrease it for you


----------



## Magician (Feb 17, 2013)

Marcelle.B said:


> Established Members who have earned the rights to larger avatar and PM space. Minimum 1,000 posts, 3000 rep points and 6 months of membership are required to join.



Damn, just need 1,000 post


----------



## Magician (Feb 17, 2013)

Silver said:


> which avi do you want? ill try to decrease it for you



The one with Law pulling out his sword please 

Enjoy my reps, kind sir


----------



## Silver (Feb 17, 2013)




----------



## Magician (Feb 17, 2013)

Silver said:


>



Thank you, it works


----------



## Mihawk (Feb 25, 2013)

Can anyone make a new gif for Robin? 

I really really want a gif or a nice pic of her in Punk Hazard 


Edit: Here is the link  Can someone make a gif of 8:05-8:07 with Robin? 

TY so much!!


----------



## Shinthia (Feb 26, 2013)

Can anyone plz make this sig that i made (:ho), 100% transparent ? I used transparent in PS but its not 100%


----------



## Magician (Mar 2, 2013)

Recent episode please


----------



## Shinthia (Mar 3, 2013)

Today's episode is full of epic gif potential


----------



## Mnemosyne (Mar 3, 2013)

yep, and this is the best one


----------



## Silver (Mar 3, 2013)




----------



## Renegade Knight (Mar 3, 2013)

I have so much rep to spread.

Nami's tits.


----------



## Mnemosyne (Mar 3, 2013)

gimme some of it then


----------



## Magician (Mar 3, 2013)

Can someone make some Law vs Smoker gif's please


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 3, 2013)

Looks like I can start watching OP again.  FI and the slow start to PH kinda killed my interest.


----------



## Renegade Knight (Mar 3, 2013)

Boobs can always increase one's interest.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 3, 2013)

Renegade Knight said:


> Boobs can always increase one's interest.



I was actually talking about dudes sig with Smoker vs Law. 

OP usually has boobs. Just look at Nami falling on them during FI.


----------



## Silver (Mar 4, 2013)

Some more


----------



## Savior (Mar 4, 2013)

Awesome gifs. I may have to change my avi


----------



## Blitzomaru (Mar 4, 2013)

Awesome! loving these gifs!


----------



## Shinthia (Mar 4, 2013)

150X150


125X125


Sig


----------



## Hakan Erkan (Mar 4, 2013)

>



I'll ninja these away.


----------



## Sanji (Mar 4, 2013)

These will make a good set.
Many thanks.


----------



## Bansai (Mar 4, 2013)




----------



## Renegade Knight (Mar 4, 2013)

You guys make gif-creating look so easy.


----------



## Ardeau (Mar 5, 2013)

Could you create a gif with Luffy making a devilish smile just before attacking Brownbeard group, please?


----------



## Silver (Mar 5, 2013)




----------



## Mnemosyne (Mar 5, 2013)

now Silver's just showing off! A red border?!


----------



## Aeon (Mar 5, 2013)

Episode 585



​
Rep if using, credit optional.


----------



## Magician (Mar 5, 2013)

Aeon said:


> Rep if using, credit optional.



I'll give you reps _without_ using. Because I'm a rebel 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Except I'm 24'd


----------



## Aeon (Mar 6, 2013)

Episode 586




​
Rep if using, credit optional.


----------



## Magician (Mar 7, 2013)

Wait! So no one created a gif of Zoro chopping off that dragon's head???

Get on it


----------



## Soca (Mar 7, 2013)

Do it yourself


----------



## Magician (Mar 7, 2013)

But I suck


----------



## Bonly (Mar 7, 2013)

BDProductions34 said:


> But *I suck*



That skill can be of great use


----------



## Magician (Mar 7, 2013)

You sick bastard


----------



## Mnemosyne (Mar 7, 2013)

who wants me to do it?


----------



## Magician (Mar 7, 2013)

Mnemosyne said:


> who wants me to do it?



Please


----------



## Mnemosyne (Mar 7, 2013)

alright, hope you like it


----------



## Magician (Mar 7, 2013)

PLUS REPS, IT'S PERFECT!


----------



## Mnemosyne (Mar 7, 2013)

thank you


----------



## almogalon100 (Mar 12, 2013)




----------



## almogalon100 (Mar 12, 2013)

i make gifs with Total Video Converted, but it's not the best way, how did you make those gifs?


----------



## Renegade Knight (Mar 17, 2013)

Waiting on the new episode gifs.


----------



## Magician (Mar 17, 2013)

Can't wait, I expect some amazing Law and Smoker gifs


----------



## Reality (Mar 17, 2013)

Feel free to use my "GIF"


----------



## Silver (Mar 17, 2013)

A few



The fight






I just had to


----------



## Renegade Knight (Mar 18, 2013)

Silver, Reality...

take my rep.


----------



## Renegade Knight (Mar 23, 2013)

Nami and Tashigi tit gifs please.


----------



## Reality (Mar 24, 2013)

Renegade Knight said:


> Nami and Tashigi tit gifs please.


----------



## Mnemosyne (Mar 24, 2013)

made some


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Mar 24, 2013)

Mnemosyne said:


> made some


----------



## Kaido (Mar 24, 2013)




----------



## Soca (Mar 25, 2013)

non boob related


----------



## Mnemosyne (Mar 25, 2013)

Marcelle.B said:


> non boob related



get out! 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 25, 2013)

Jesus! Tashigi really developed over the time-skip. Shame her personality didn't do the same. 

Also those Admirals look great, really like the character models for those PS3 OP games.


----------



## B Rabbit (Mar 25, 2013)

I really want to use that Marcelle.


----------



## Renegade Knight (Mar 25, 2013)

Marcelle.B said:


> non boob related



This is great, too.


----------



## B Rabbit (Mar 25, 2013)

Admirals > Cleavage from Tashigi.


----------



## Soca (Mar 25, 2013)

yep they're pretty awesome


----------



## B Rabbit (Mar 25, 2013)

I don't which one is better.


----------



## Mnemosyne (Mar 25, 2013)

what's wrong with this thread?


----------



## Magician (Mar 25, 2013)

There's not enough boobs


----------



## Soca (Mar 25, 2013)

are
you
upset


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 25, 2013)

Torafarugo Ro said:


> Admirals > Cleavage from Tashigi.



I guess if you're Bon Clay.  

Goddayum those are some nice models of Robin and Nami! Reminds me of that 3D OP special.


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 25, 2013)

Monet gifs?


----------



## Renegade Knight (Mar 25, 2013)

You guys are great.


----------



## Hakan Erkan (Mar 27, 2013)

Any Akainu gifs which I could use as a signature?

Come on guys,help a fellow crew mate from time to time.


----------



## Soca (Mar 27, 2013)




----------



## Hakan Erkan (Mar 27, 2013)

Holy crap,that's some good stuff.

Thanks.


----------



## MrWano (Mar 27, 2013)

Wow, these gifs are amazing! Is it ok to use them as we want (as avatar's/sig's on other forums and such)?


----------



## Reality (Mar 27, 2013)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Monet gifs?


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 27, 2013)

MrWano said:


> Wow, these gifs are amazing! Is it ok to use them as we want (as avatar's/sig's on other forums and such)?



They wouldn't post them here if they didn't want you to use them.


----------



## Mnemosyne (Mar 31, 2013)

make me more gifs guys


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 31, 2013)

Mnemosyne said:


> make me more gifs guys



All my eps are old so they'll have subs in them. This is why I need to get the DVD sets already.


----------



## Renegade Knight (Mar 31, 2013)

We need some Caesar rape face gifs.


----------



## Reality (Apr 1, 2013)

@RenegadeKnight and mnemosyne here are some Caesar gifs


This scene looked as if Caesar was going to rape the centaur 



 SHURORORORO DANCE





For anyone whose interested, feel free to use them


----------



## Sanji (Apr 3, 2013)

Anyone willing to make a kickass Caesar set?


----------



## Magician (Apr 7, 2013)

Waiting for these gifs


----------



## Mnemosyne (Apr 7, 2013)

thanks Reality those are awesome


----------



## Magician (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Renegade Knight (Apr 8, 2013)

I find the lack of gifs for this crossover disturbing.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 8, 2013)

I might do one or two. I don't know that special didn't look that interesting from what I skimmed through aside from the unnecessary raping of that monster at the end. 

Maybe I'll make a gif of Roshi perving over Nami. I always wanted this to happen and it finally did. Should have dragged it out longer though.


----------



## Magician (Apr 8, 2013)

THIS IS THE BEST EPISODE TO HAVE GIFS IN!!!!


----------



## Renegade Knight (Apr 8, 2013)

S.A.F said:


> I might do one or two. I don't know that special didn't look that interesting from what I skimmed through aside from the unnecessary raping of that monster at the end.
> 
> Maybe I'll make a gif of Roshi perving over Nami. I always wanted this to happen and it finally did. Should have dragged it out longer though.



It'll be more interesting when the sub is released.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 8, 2013)

BD said:


> THIS IS THE BEST EPISODE TO HAVE GIFS IN!!!!



LOL I've been spoiled by HXH lately. I thought the animation for this ep was meh and the DBZ characters looked really off.  I'll have to watch the whole thing.


----------



## Magician (Apr 8, 2013)

WHO CARES ABOUT ANIMATION!?!?! I WANT A SET OF GOKU VS TORIKO VS LUFFY!!!


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 8, 2013)

BD said:


> WHO CARES ABOUT ANIMATION!?!?! I WANT A SET OF GOKU VS TORIKO VS LUFFY!!!



You won't be getting anything demanding shit with a gun. 

I'll make some in a bit. Do you have a link to the episode?


----------



## Magician (Apr 8, 2013)

Well, don't do it, if you don't want to. I was just hoping there were some gifs here so I could save it to my computer for later use. 

But I'm sticking to Mei sets for awhile. pek


----------



## Mnemosyne (Apr 8, 2013)

I vote for some Nami gifs


----------



## ArmorOfWisdom (Apr 9, 2013)

Hello guys, I'm new and I wanted to introduce myself but I have already done so on the "Academy registration" section! I know you guys didn't ask for any Zoro gifs but please bare with me and don't chirp just because I posted some Zoro gifs!

Nice to meet everyone by the way!

As a welcome gift, I present to you, Roronoa Zoro, the most bad-ass character in One piece!


----------



## Mnemosyne (Apr 9, 2013)

now that's an introducion! 

welcome 


*Spoiler*: __ 



still demanding Nami gifs


----------



## Renegade Knight (Apr 9, 2013)

Found a lot of gifs on Tumblr.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Renegade Knight (Apr 9, 2013)

More

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## ArmorOfWisdom (Apr 9, 2013)

Mnemosyne said:


> now that's an introducion!
> 
> welcome
> 
> ...



Thanks! nice to meet you as well!


----------



## Renegade Knight (Apr 9, 2013)

You know, I think it's easier just to link ya'll to the tumblr.


----------



## STARSTRIKE (Apr 12, 2013)

some1 make a gif of nami when she bounces her jugs at 1:10->



i feel that this is worth the time  the animators really did a good number on the proportions.


----------



## Magician (Apr 14, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Some gifs I found on Tumblr_


----------



## Magician (Apr 14, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _More_


----------



## Magician (Apr 14, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Magician (Apr 14, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## ArmorOfWisdom (Apr 14, 2013)

STARSTRIKE said:


> some1 make a gif of nami when she bounces her jugs at 1:10->
> 
> 
> 
> i feel that this is worth the time  the animators really did a good number on the proportions.


----------



## Magician (Apr 14, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Magician (Apr 14, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Last Bunch_ 
















Sorry for spamming. Just a lot of gif worthy shit from this epic movie.


----------



## Renegade Knight (Apr 14, 2013)

Dem Film Z gifs.


----------



## Soca (Apr 14, 2013)




----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 14, 2013)

motherfucking chopper.

Those Robin gifs


----------



## Mnemosyne (Apr 14, 2013)

suprised nobody has posted this yet


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 15, 2013)

the best day of sanji's life.


----------



## Soca (Apr 15, 2013)

had to do it


----------



## Kishido (Apr 16, 2013)

I need an avatar (Max 97.7 KB without border if possible) of Sanji matching his cig in movie Z... So damn awesome. Make it happen guys Please


----------



## Blitzomaru (Apr 16, 2013)

Mnemosyne said:


> suprised nobody has posted this yet



I prefer the one I have....


----------



## Mnemosyne (Apr 16, 2013)

Blitzomaru said:


> I prefer the one I have....



I knew you'd say that


----------



## Renegade Knight (Apr 16, 2013)

Marcelle.B said:


> had to do it


----------



## Soca (Apr 16, 2013)

KiShiDo said:


> I need an avatar (Max 97.7 KB without border if possible) of Sanji matching his cig in movie Z... So damn awesome. Make it happen guys Please



lol what for apf, that's impossible..well for me it is I dunno anyone else who can drop it that small and keep the quality. Best I can do


----------



## Sanji (Apr 16, 2013)

I need a gif of the Zoro face plant from both angles. Maybe even a set. I will be forever greatful.


----------



## Kishido (Apr 17, 2013)

Marcelle.B said:


> lol what for apf, that's impossible..well for me it is I dunno anyone else who can drop it that small and keep the quality. Best I can do



Naah you are right fuck AP... Make one really nice of for here around <3


----------



## Soca (Apr 17, 2013)

cool?


----------



## benzz15 (Apr 17, 2013)

can anybody make some badass gifs of Zephyr, thanks brochachos


----------



## Kishido (Apr 17, 2013)

Just aweomse Marcelle... As always


----------



## Kishido (Apr 27, 2013)

Yeah yeah I know... This isn't from the anime but fuck it I will ask...

*Marcelle* the great made my awesome sig gif but to not get on his nerves all the time maybe someone of you other magicians here around is able to edit the text into BART*O* CLUB, which is the more accurate translation by Aohige and CCC

I'm sorry... But I'm a bit of a perfectionist... And now it's somehow driving me crazy... damn it

Thank You in advance, even if you won't be able or don't have any interest to do it.


----------



## Shinthia (May 5, 2013)

a gifs from this would be great. Anyone plz do it for me. plz plz plz 



4:12 to 4:15


----------



## Silver (May 5, 2013)




----------



## Renegade Knight (May 11, 2013)

Some Robin gifs from this week's episode please.


----------



## Soca (May 11, 2013)




----------



## Mihawk (May 12, 2013)

Thanks those are nice :amazed


----------



## Mihawk (May 12, 2013)

Robin is kawaii as fuck


----------



## Magician (May 12, 2013)

Robin-chwan. pekpekpek


----------



## SAFFF (May 12, 2013)

Nice to see them put some animation into Robin outside of the specials and movies.


----------



## Blitzomaru (May 12, 2013)

ROBIN CHWAAAAAAAAAAN!


----------



## Mihawk (May 19, 2013)

This isn't part of the anime but I would really appreciate and rep anyone who can provide me an imgur version/link of Dress Rosa Robin. Its when shes with Usopp and Law sitting on the table and she looks really cute.


My computer is fucked and so all I have is my Ipad which is why I've been stuck with this sig for so long.

It would be cool if someone does the above


----------



## Silver (May 19, 2013)

Looks like u already got it but here are some more


to not be off topic



shulolololololo


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 7, 2013)

^  what episode is that from?



Dayum Robin looks good there! Lets hope the anime doesn't fuck her all up when that episode comes.


----------



## MrWano (Jun 8, 2013)

S.A.F said:


> ^  what episode is that from



I think it's from the G8 filler arc. Not sure which episode though.


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Jun 10, 2013)

S.A.F said:


> ^  what episode is that from?


G8 Filler.

---


----------



## Big Mom (Jul 19, 2013)

Can someone get me some senior sized avatar Smiley gifs please?


----------



## Silver (Jul 19, 2013)

from the only gif i could find


----------



## Kishido (Jul 19, 2013)

Dear Marcelle or anyone else... As soon as the Anime shows the epic entrance of Sanji against Vergo... Please think about me... I need an avatar of his epic face shot... Of course just if TOEI doesn't fuck it up.


----------



## Renegade Knight (Aug 11, 2013)

Rep to ANYONE who make me a gif of this epic commercial!

[YOUTUBE]QWCzFuCrQkU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Soca (Aug 11, 2013)

gif of what? ^


----------



## Renegade Knight (Aug 11, 2013)

Oh. 

0:00 - 0:11


----------



## Kishido (Aug 12, 2013)

Someone able to make a gif in avatar size from Sanji at episode 547

Around 12:15 - 12:19


----------



## Impact (Aug 12, 2013)

ArabianLuffy said:


> G8 Filler.
> 
> ---



Bol Fucking hilarious  gotta use this for my next set


----------



## Magician (Aug 18, 2013)

Doflamingo gifs?


----------



## Soca (Aug 18, 2013)

waiting till it comes out in hd first


----------



## Renegade Knight (Aug 20, 2013)

Btw, never mind about my previous request. Got it covered.


----------



## Soca (Aug 22, 2013)




----------



## Shinthia (Aug 22, 2013)

Marcelle.B said:


>



is Episode 609 out ?


----------



## Soca (Aug 22, 2013)

nope that was just in the preview


----------



## Olivia (Aug 24, 2013)

I have three of the same gif from Opening 10 (We Are! : Remix)

I personally like the last one the best, but that's just me.

[sp]

[/sp]


----------



## Soca (Aug 24, 2013)

that art is so dope


----------



## Soca (Aug 25, 2013)

oh I have the raw merry special movie so if anyone wants gifs for a scene I got you


----------



## Forcer (Aug 25, 2013)

If you do the 1:44:57 --> 1:45:03 in 500x223 size i will be extremely pleased


----------



## Soca (Aug 25, 2013)

Here you go, I can't make it the size you wanted without quality drop but I figure this is good enough


----------



## Forcer (Aug 25, 2013)

I Love it kind Sir <3


----------



## Renegade Knight (Aug 25, 2013)




----------



## Soca (Aug 25, 2013)

that was such a dirty kick I loved it 



Forcer said:


> I Love it kind Sir <3



no problem


----------



## Soca (Aug 25, 2013)

had to do it


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 25, 2013)

Is that from episode of merry?


----------



## Soca (Aug 25, 2013)

Yea they re-animated some of the water 7 arc including the raid on frankys house, I just edited the words in because it fit oh so well


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 25, 2013)

Oh man they sure love doing these Episode Of series now. I've only seen Ep of Nami and parts of the Ep of Luffy RAW. Definitely checking out Ep of Merry now though.


----------



## Soca (Aug 25, 2013)

yep yep next up I won't be surprised if we get something on thriller bark


----------



## Forcer (Aug 25, 2013)

Perona *.*


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Aug 31, 2013)




----------



## Typhon (Aug 31, 2013)

Marcelle.B said:


> had to do it



*Must spread some reputation around*

I love this. Will rep when I can.


----------



## STARSTRIKE (Sep 16, 2013)

GIF REQUEST !!!!!!


episode 612 - part when sanji and G5 mocks zorro then he goes up in flames - most epic scene in the zeries


----------



## Navy Scribe (Sep 16, 2013)

Can someone do the scene where Vergo used Bushouku on his fist when fighting sanji,I just wanted to see the the transformation,nothing else.

EP 607


----------



## Soca (Sep 17, 2013)




----------



## MrWano (Sep 17, 2013)

Woah, where's this from?


----------



## Soca (Sep 17, 2013)

commercial


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Sep 17, 2013)

Marcelle.B said:


> commercial


----------



## Sherlōck (Sep 17, 2013)

Taking the Doflamingo one Marcelle.

Will Rep later.24'ed.


----------



## Navy Scribe (Sep 17, 2013)

If anyone is still willing this is the scene I was talking about 2:36-2:38


----------



## Soca (Sep 17, 2013)

as what an avy or a sig?


----------



## Navy Scribe (Sep 17, 2013)

avi is fine, getting tired of seeing ares' face


----------



## Soca (Sep 17, 2013)

here you go, I was gonna say get a senior avy membership but your still a couple posts shy


----------



## Tazmo (Sep 17, 2013)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

